# •Post a Quote•



## Venus55 (Oct 19, 2017)

Post your favourite quotes and sayings here. Can be about anything, famous or written by u doesn't matter. Just post a quote. 

Here's the first one for the day:

*In life getting what one needs is called survival. However getting what one deserves is called Karma.. *
~V55~


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2017)

one fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish
- Dr. Seuss


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2017)

hop hop, hop on pop.
-Dr. Seuss .. again, he's a fave of mine


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 19, 2017)

Oops I just realised there's already "quote of the year" thread. 
Nevermind there can be 2


----------



## zoic (Oct 20, 2017)

"It's the same difference" 

Dennis the Menace TV series in the early 60's. As a kid I was almost a spitting image of that kid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2017)

"he knew what he was getting into"....the worst president....ever


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 20, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "he knew what he was getting into"....the worst president....ever


How about this one; "You delete 33,000 e-mails. And then you acid wash them, or bleach them, as you would say—a very expensive process"

This buffoon seems to think that 'bleachbit' literally involves acids and bleach....

You can download the *FREE *software here.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 20, 2017)

"Life is like a camera...
Focus on what's important,
Capture the good times,
Develop from the negatives,
And if things don't work out, 
Take another shot."


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2017)

Do you wanna live you life, or do you wanna have a life to live....


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 20, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Do you wanna live you life, or do you wanna have a life to live....


Both..


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Both..


wish that was true, but in reality you can't, its an ultimate decision.....kinda like, i really want that, but i need that over there.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 20, 2017)

P.S Venus, killer avatar...lol


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 21, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> wish that was true, but in reality you can't, its an ultimate decision.....kinda like, i really want that, but i need that over there.....


I'd have to disagree... Because what if u have a life that you're happy to be living? So when u ask do wanna live your life, I say yes. Do wanna have a life to live, yes I and I am living it. Lol. Make sense?


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 21, 2017)

"A man may have u on your knees, but u've got him by the balls."
*
 *


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2017)

"Control is the simplest of all illusions"


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 21, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> "A man may have u on your knees, but u've got him by the balls."
> *
> *


in some circles of thought, that is actually true in a since


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 21, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> "A man may have u on your knees, but u've got him by the balls."
> *
> *


----------



## Enigma (Oct 21, 2017)

"Life is like riding a bicycle. To keep your balance, you must keep moving."


----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2017)

Make good money, five dollars a day.
Made anymore, I'd move away.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 21, 2017)

"Things are to be used and people are to be loved. The problem in the world today is that people are used and things are loved.."


----------



## Enigma (Oct 21, 2017)

"Whoever is careless with the truth in small matters cannot be trusted with important matters."


----------



## Enigma (Oct 21, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> "Things are to be used and people are to be loved. The problem in the world today is that people are used and things are loved.."


The quote in your profile is another good one, not too many people think that way.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 23, 2017)

"Sex is like a gas station.. Sometimes u get full service, sometimes u have to ask for service, and sometimes u have to be happy with self service."


----------



## Tupapa (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Oct 23, 2017)

I think most do know this..


----------



## Enigma (Oct 23, 2017)

"Anyone who has never made a mistake has never tried anything new."


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2017)

"The mind replays what the heart can't"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 23, 2017)

"i'm not locked up in here with you, you all are locked up in here with me!"....Rorshach


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 23, 2017)

"Kind of early in the morning to be wiggling your bean ain't it Jake?"

~Agustus McCray~


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 23, 2017)

"We buy things we don't need with money we don't have to impress people we don't like." :Fight Club


----------



## SoOLED (Oct 23, 2017)

"I drank what?!" ~socrates


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 23, 2017)

(There's an ass for every toilet seat)


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 23, 2017)

"Man sacrifices his health in order to make money. Then sacrifices money to recuperate his health. 
So anxious about the future that he does not enjoy the present. The result being he doesn't live in the present or the future; he lives as if he is never going to die; then dies having never really lived."


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 23, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> "I drank what?!" ~socrates


LoL .. : )


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2017)

There comes a time when that little voice in your head says to u " Yep, your going to hell for that one"


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> "I drank what?!" ~socrates


now that's funny...


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2017)

Artificial intelligence is no match for natural stupidity.


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 23, 2017)

Depression is anger without motivation, it's like having an empty beer bottle with no one to throw it at.


----------



## zoic (Oct 23, 2017)

"Being cremated is my last hope for a smoking hot body"


----------



## SoOLED (Oct 23, 2017)

" Never rat on your friends, and always keep your mouth shut." ~James " jimmy the gent" Conway:


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 24, 2017)

"Don't let your ears witness what your eyes didn't see. 
Don't let your mouth speak what your heart doesn't feel.

Live an honest life."


----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Oct 24, 2017)

ANC said:


>


That's a good one!!


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## zoic (Oct 24, 2017)

Don't loose your heater or you might get burned.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 24, 2017)

"Wise men speak because they have something to say; Fools because they have to say something.."


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 24, 2017)

Treat me like a princess and I'll treat u like a king. Treat me like a game and I'll show u how to play


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 25, 2017)

"Write the bad things that are done to you in the sand, but write the good things that happen to you on a piece of marble" -arabic parable


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 25, 2017)

Love me or hate me, both are in my favour. If u love me I'll always be in your heart. If u hate me I'll always be in your head.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Love me or hate me, both are in my favour. If u love me I'll always be in your heart. If u hate me I'll always be in your head.


Lol, you said "head".


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lol, you said "head".


Haha too funny


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 26, 2017)

"Some people bring happiness with them wherever they go; others _whenever _they go."


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 27, 2017)

"Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag u down to his level and beat u with experience." ~mark twain


----------



## Enigma (Oct 27, 2017)

"A clever person solves a problem. A wise person avoids it."


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 27, 2017)

"Be a lot cooler if you did..."







-Dave Wooderson


----------



## smokebros (Oct 27, 2017)

*You're the average of the 5 people you spend the most time with - Jim Rohn*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 27, 2017)

i don't even know 5 people


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 29, 2017)

"I have no patience for a man who can't act like a man. I already have a pussy I don't need another one"..
LOL


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 29, 2017)

"If u don't stand for something, *u will fall for anything.."

*edit


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 29, 2017)

“When you look into an abyss the abyss also looks into you”

Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 29, 2017)

“Sticking feathers up your butt does not make you a chicken”

Fight club


----------



## BudmanTX (Oct 29, 2017)

Jim Morrison was right "people are strange"


----------



## QuarksRSmall (Oct 29, 2017)

"The only difference between a reason and an excuse is belief from the listener"


----------



## Stone_Free (Oct 30, 2017)

Many people do not think, they just rearrange their prejudices.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 30, 2017)

Don't promise when you're happy. 
Don't reply when you're angry and don't decide when you're sad..


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 30, 2017)

There are three kinds of people in the world. People who make things happen. People who watch things happen and people who say “What happened?”. Lol


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 30, 2017)

Sometimes the lion must roar, just to remind the horse of his fear

Gregory David Roberts - Shantaram


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 30, 2017)

Women and cats will do as they please, so men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 31, 2017)

* “The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated.”*
*
Mark Twain*


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 31, 2017)

Good sex is like good bridge. If you don't have a good partner, you'd better have a good hand.
~ Mae West


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 31, 2017)

“Reality is just a crutch for people who can't handle drugs.”

Robin Williams


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 1, 2017)

"The good ones screw u. The bad ones screw u, and rest don't know how to screw u!" Lol
~Sex and the City


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 1, 2017)

“Sex is only dirty when you do it right”

Ted Bundy


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 1, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> “Sex is only dirty when you do it right”
> 
> Ted Bundy


I second that lol


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 2, 2017)

"Don't judge each day by the harvest you reap but by the seeds that you plant."


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 2, 2017)

You win only if you aren't afraid to lose.

Hiroaki Aoki


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2017)

"That's like a cunt full of cold water. It ain't worth a fuck to anybody."

My dad


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 2, 2017)

lokie said:


> "That's like a cunt full of cold water. It ain't worth a fuck to anybody."
> 
> My dad


Your Dad is a very wise man lol


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 2, 2017)

"Men have no idea what we're dealing with down there...teeth placement, jaw stress, suction and gag reflex, all while bobbing up and down moaning and trying to breathe. Easy!? Honey, they don't call it a *job *for nothin'!" 

Classic!!


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 2, 2017)

My wife, being unhappy with my mood swings, bought me one of these mood
rings so she could monitor my mood.
We discovered that, when I am in a good mood, it turns green and, when I am
in a bad mood, it leaves a big fu*king big red mark on her forehead.

Rodney Rude


----------



## zoic (Nov 2, 2017)

lokie said:


> "That's like a cunt full of cold water. It ain't worth a fuck to anybody."
> 
> My dad


Sure, but what about "Any port in a storm"


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 2, 2017)

"you never cross the ocean unless you have courage to lose sight of the shore."
Live life and be happy doing it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 2, 2017)

"Knowledge is power but ignorance is bliss" - Joshua C Lawson


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2017)

Fall seven times and stand up eight. -Japanese Proverb


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 2, 2017)

But who is more ignorant? The man who cannot define lightning, or the man who does not respect its awesome power??


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 2, 2017)

Never underestimate the seductive power of a decent vocabulary


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 3, 2017)

“the only way to a woman's heart is along the path of torment”

Marquis de Sade


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> “the only way to a woman's heart is along the path of torment”
> 
> Marquis de Sade


"Marquis was wrong - a beagle puppy is the answer"
GWN


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2017)

The most dangerous person is one who listens, thinks, and observes - bruce lee


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 3, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Marquis was wrong - a beagle puppy is the answer"
> GWN


hey i was gonna say a 12pack, who am i to talk...lol


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 3, 2017)

There's always a little _truth_ behind every "just kidding,"
A little _knowledge_ behind every "I don't know,"
A little _emotion_ behind every "I don't care,"
And a little _pain _behind every "it's okay."


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 5, 2017)

"A real woman can do it all by herself, but a real man wouldn't let her.."


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 5, 2017)

“Every time I draw a clean breath, I'm like a fish out of water.”


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 5, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> “Every time I draw a clean breath, I'm like a fish out of water.”


Lol


----------



## dangledo (Nov 5, 2017)

You can easily judge the character of a woman by how she treats dudes she wouldn't fuck. Or something like that

-me


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 5, 2017)

dangledo said:


> You can easily judge the character of a woman by how she treats dudes she wouldn't fuck. Or something like that
> 
> -me


I'm lying in bed pretty smashed can't figure out if above^ makes sense to me or not....? I love all my male friends and *don't* want to fuck any of them, , and on that basis I'm deemed "of good character"..?

Nope no sense lol. Swap the sexes in the sentence then it can work lol. "You can easily judge the character of a man by how he treats a woman he would never fuck. _[*ie. "those who can do nothing for him."] *

_
I guess that's why the original quote describes "man" and not "people"..? Slightly stereotypical yes, but rings true more times than not. 
; )


----------



## dangledo (Nov 5, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I'm lying in bed pretty smashed can't figure out if above^ makes sense to me or not....? I love all my male friends and *don't* want to fuck any of them, , and on that basis I'm deemed "of good character"..?
> 
> Nope no sense lol. Swap the sexes in the sentence then it can work lol. "You can easily judge the character of a man by how he treats a woman he would never fuck. _[*ie. "those who can do nothing for him."] *
> 
> ...



I was Fucking off with your profile quote cause I was creeping your avatar

It doesn't make any sense


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 5, 2017)

dangledo said:


> You can easily judge the character of a woman by how she treats dudes she wouldn't fuck. Or something like that
> 
> -me


I’ve never met a women that didn’t want to fuck me lol


----------



## dangledo (Nov 5, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I’ve never met a women that didn’t want to fuck me lol



You're genes are getting weak. You need to start breeding outside of your family


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 5, 2017)

dangledo said:


> You're genes are getting weak. You need to start breeding outside of your family


Spoken like someone with an intimate knowledge of inbreeding.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 5, 2017)

dangledo said:


> I was Fucking off with your profile quote cause I was creeping your avatar
> 
> It doesn't make any sense


Lol oops!! I was on another planet last nite


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 5, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I’ve never met a women that didn’t want to fuck me lol


There's nothing more attractive than confidence


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 6, 2017)

*Conformity is doing what everybody else is doing regardless of what's right..
Morality is doing what's right regardless of what everyone else is doing.*


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 6, 2017)

“The fear of death follows from the fear of life. A man who lives fully is prepared to die at any time”.

Mark Twain


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 6, 2017)

If it's important enough to u, u'll find a way. 
If not, u'll find an excuse..


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 7, 2017)

“It is better to die on your feet than to live on your knees”

Emiliano Zapata


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 7, 2017)

“If liberty is not entire it is not liberty”

Eamon de Valera


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 7, 2017)

The difference between sex and love is that sex relieves tension and love causes it.

~Woody Allen


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 7, 2017)

never say, "that won't happen to me." Life has a funny way of proving us wrong


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 7, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> never say, "that won't happen to me." Life has a funny way of proving us wrong


Agreed. That's something I never say


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 8, 2017)

Everything's okay in the end, and if not, it's okay, it's not the end.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> hop hop, hop on pop.
> -Dr. Seuss .. again, he's a fave of mine


I am Sam. Sam I am. I will not eat green eggs and ham. -Dr Seuss


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2017)

America can be trusted to do the right thing- after all other alternatives have been tried and exhausted- attributed to Winston Churchill, but there seems to be some doubt.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2017)

Progress happens when people die. -Ttystikk


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 8, 2017)

*"No good deed goes unpunished."


(*I live by this)


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Nov 8, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4039984


Hahaha


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 8, 2017)

"You can control any situation if you first control yourself."


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 9, 2017)

If my Aunty had balls she’d be my uncle


----------



## Grojak (Nov 9, 2017)

The only way to catch a doper is when you yourself become a smoker


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Nov 9, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> If my Aunty had balls she’d be my uncle


LOL


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 9, 2017)

"Strong minds discuss ideas. Average minds discuss events. Weak minds discuss people."


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 9, 2017)

"Is it time to chlorinate gene pool yet"

Me- every time I see or hear some stupid ass being exactly that.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 9, 2017)

Haha classic


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 9, 2017)

“Even a broken watch is right twice a day”


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4040598


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 4040656
> View attachment 4040657


yeah, pretty correct on both of those. Especially the first one.


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 9, 2017)

“Put a bit of spark in your life ,love an electrician”

E.T.U


----------



## dagwood45431 (Nov 9, 2017)

_Don't let the past
remind us of what we are not now_

~ Stephen Stills (Suite: Judy Blue Eyes)


----------



## lokie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 9, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah, pretty correct on both of those. Especially the first one.


I wish the world would forgive me, i wish i could forgive myself.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 10, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I wish the world would forgive me, i wish i could forgive myself.


Forget about the world. You said it.. U need to forgive yourself before anyone else can or will.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 10, 2017)

lokie said:


>


When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser.

* ~Socrates
*edit


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 10, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> yeah, pretty correct on both of those. Especially the first one.


I want to disagree. Especially the first one. To hold onto the past by remembering/never forgetting, keeps u in that moment. How do u move forward if you're constantly looking backwards. And not to forgive keeps them in your mind, consumes thoughts and energy directed towards that person/s. And yet they prob don't give u a second thought.
It's better to forgive, recover and forget. No need to hang on to the memory *or the grudge. 

*edit


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 10, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I want to disagree. Especially the first one. To hold onto the past by remembering/never forgetting, keeps u in that moment. How do u move forward if you're constantly looking backwards. And not to forgive keeps them in your mind, consumes thoughts and energy directed towards that person/s. And yet they prob don't give u a second thought.
> It's better to forgive, recover and forget. No need to hang on to the memory...


The memories are what the drugs are for.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 10, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> “Put a bit of spark in your life ,love an electrician”
> 
> E.T.U


I *do )

*edit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2017)

i've never thought i was moving forward. i feel more like the stone that the stream passes around. 
its always now, yesterday is gone, and tomorrow is never going to get here.
live for now.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 10, 2017)

Anger is the acid that can do more harm to the vessel in which its stored than anything it can be poured over..


~ mark twain


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 10, 2017)

I don't understand why people would want to get rid of pigeons. They don't bother no one. 

Mike Tyson


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 10, 2017)

"That was then, this is now"

S.E Hinton.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 10, 2017)

time is two fold, the one you see, and the one that you don't.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 10, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 4039984


Oh, shit...


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 10, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser.
> 
> * ~Socrates
> *edit


@UncleBuck this one's for you.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> The memories are what the drugs are for.


beware of memories,they are two fold, one side will show you truth, the other will show u bullshit


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2017)

Jo


BudmanTX said:


> time is two fold, the one you see, and the one that you don't.


next time i put up something like this, remind me to step back from the Kush and home made moonshine


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2017)

step back from the kush and the moonshine....just getting a jump on it


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 11, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> step back from the kush and the moonshine....just getting a jump on it


thanks, should have never mixed it with watermelon jolly ranchers.....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 11, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks, should have never mixed it with watermelon jolly ranchers.....


I love a good story that includes jolly ranchers.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> thanks, should have never mixed it with watermelon jolly ranchers.....


THAT'S a quote!


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 11, 2017)

wait.. i'll get a better one...


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 11, 2017)

"Here's all you have to know about men and women: women are crazy, men are stupid. And the main reason women are crazy is that men are stupid." 

~ George Carlin


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> "Here's all you have to know about men and women: women are crazy, men are stupid. And the main reason women are crazy is that men are stupid."
> 
> ~ George Carlin


I've started the religion of George Carlin thread.

This should go in the official convocations.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 12, 2017)

The only reason some people get lost in thought is because it's unfamiliar territory.
lol..


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2017)

George Carlin — 'Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience'

Shamelessly stolen from Mark Twain, who also said;

'better to keep quiet and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt'


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> George Carlin — 'Never argue with an idiot. They will only bring you down to their level and beat you with experience'
> 
> Shamelessly stolen from Mark Twain, who also said;
> 
> 'better to keep quiet and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt'


Haha yeah I've posted the first one on here already. And I like the second one!


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 13, 2017)

"I may have a bad mouth but I can do great things with it."


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 13, 2017)

“They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance.”

John Sedgwick


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2017)

since we are on a george carlin thing...lol

And the other two-way word is "prick". It's okay if it happens to your finger; yes, you can prick your finger, but don't finger your prick 

George Carlin


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2017)

I put a dollar in a change machine. Nothing changed. ---George Carlin


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2017)

"The Doors of Wisdom are never shut." - Benjamin Franklin, 1755


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 13, 2017)

war on terrorism?
war on drugs?
terrorists sell heroin?
whatever

"a terrorist could wrap anything in heroin to smuggle it successfully, our country would never find it"-_chemphlegm_


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> war on terrorism?
> war on drugs?
> terrorists sell heroin?
> whatever
> ...


when i heard about the war on drugs, i laughed, lets just call it what it is, war on big pharma and where they get there materials to make the shit........


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 13, 2017)

Show respect even to those who don't deserve it; not as a reflection of their character, but as a reflection of yours. 

~Dave Willis


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 13, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Show respect even to those who don't deserve it; not as a reflection of their character, but as a reflection of yours.
> 
> ~Dave Willis


Have you been in politics?
I only wish I could ask this patriot to sound off in there.

"I've got this."
Col Gregory Gadson
A great personal hero of mine.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you been in politics?
> I only wish I could ask this patriot to sound off in there.
> 
> "I've got this."
> ...


No I haven't been in politics much.. IVe looked around in there but don't dare interject. I figure I have enough "haters" as it stands and not really keen on accumulating anymore lol!


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 14, 2017)

Do u have enemies? Good. That means that u've stood up for something, sometime in your life.

~*Winston Churchill
*edit


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Show respect even to those who don't deserve it; not as a reflection of their character, but as a reflection of yours.
> 
> ~Dave Willis


that's a good one


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm not racist, I hate everyone equally ~ my grandpa

part 2 : Now get your ass to work, we got animals to feed and a garden to tend to.....

3 things to never talk about : Politics, religion and money


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you been in politics?
> I only wish I could ask this patriot to sound off in there.
> 
> "I've got this."
> ...


very honorable man, one of the reasons I try to help them as much as I can.

my dad: 65,66,67 army vietnam/Laos, I help him too..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> very honorable man, one of the reasons I try to help them as much as I can.
> 
> my dad: 65,66,67 army vietnam/Laos, I help him too..


My father was in Da Nang during that period - his journal records almost nightly rocket attacks against the Airport & facilities.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 14, 2017)

"Darkness can't drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate can't drive out hate: Only LOVE can do that." *Martin Luther King Jr*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 14, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> "Darkness can't drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate can't drive out hate: Only LOVE can do that." *Martin Luther King Jr*


Nice quote.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> "Darkness can't drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate can't drive out hate: Only LOVE can do that." *Martin Luther King Jr*


nice one


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 14, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My father was in Da Nang during that period - his journal records almost nightly attacks against the Airport & facilities.


mine was a chopper side gunner and emt. Flight's mostly went after downed pilots and evac. Still catch him every once in a while in a skeleton Huey he has hanging in his garage at night.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Nov 14, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> I don't understand why people would want to get rid of pigeons. They don't bother no one.
> 
> Mike Tyson


I fucking love that Mike Tyson said that! I noticed his name before reading the quote so I was hearing Tyson's voice in my head as I read it which made it even funnier. They don't bother no one. Mike is right.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 14, 2017)

Heres the dumbest shit I've heard in a while... "Did you know, The bible looks over a thousand years into the future- you don't get more up to date than that".

Man those jehovas witnesses are persistent. They come every few months. And every time. I tell them I'm not interested in their relidiocy.


----------



## aus.jak (Nov 15, 2017)

eric banna playing chopper : just because im paranoid doesnt mean there isnt people out there trying to kill me......rip mark brandon read


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 15, 2017)

We should be too big to take offence and too noble to give it. 

~Abraham Lincoln


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> when i heard about the war on drugs, i laughed, lets just call it what it is, war on big pharma and where they get there materials to make the shit........


You've got it backwards; the war on drugs is really the war on their competition.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You've got it backwards; the war on drugs is really the war on their competition.


Ie: Us- the Black Market and or those LP shwag mofkrs.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 16, 2017)

everyone deserves a meal, it shouldn't be a privilege - chef Natalia Pereira

she's got a point


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 17, 2017)

No one is more insufferable than he who lacks basic courtesy. 

_~Bryant McGill_


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 17, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I fucking love that Mike Tyson said that! I noticed his name before reading the quote so I was hearing Tyson's voice in my head as I read it which made it even funnier. They don't bother no one. Mike is right.


I wouldn’t like to bother mike.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> No one is more insufferable than he who lacks basic courtesy.
> 
> _~Bryant McGill_


Never mistake courtesy for weakness.
-my grandfather, who had trouble practicing what he preached.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 17, 2017)

A leader leads by example, not by force.

If your enemy is secure at all points, be prepared for him. If he is in superior strength, evade him. If your opponent is temperamental, seek to irritate him. Pretend to be weak, that he may grow arrogant. If he is taking his ease, give him no rest. If his forces are united, separate them. If sovereign and subject are in accord, put division between them. Attack him where he is unprepared, appear where you are not expected.

Chinese military general Sun Tzu


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2017)

Always forgive your enemies; nothing annoys them so much.
- Oscar Wilde


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 17, 2017)

Live out of your imagination, not your history. - Stephen Covey


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hate destroys the very structure of the personality of the hater.... when you start hating anybody, it destroys the very center of your creative response to life and the universe; so love everybody.

~Martin Luther King


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 17, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Hate destroys the very structure of the personality of the hater.... when you start hating anybody, it destroys the very center of your creative response to life and the universe; so love everybody.
> 
> ~Martin Luther King


Lol.
"GreatWhiteNorth is NOT a racist."

See if you can find that sig.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 18, 2017)

In times of rapid change, experience could be your worst enemy. 

~J. Paul Getty


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Nov 18, 2017)

“Think for yourself and question authority”

Timothy Leary


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 19, 2017)

Your beliefs don't make u a better person, your behaviour does.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Heres the dumbest shit I've heard in a while... "Did you know, The bible looks over a thousand years into the future- you don't get more up to date than that".
> 
> Man those jehovas witnesses are persistent. They come every few months. And every time. I tell them I'm not interested in their relidiocy.


Tell them you're ( insert religion here) and want to talk to them about converting.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 19, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Tell them you're ( insert religion here) and want to talk to them about converting.


Don't think they'd listen to be honest. I've told them I'm an atheist. And would rather listen to the words of curious men who seek knowledge. Than those with a story book and a whole lotta hope.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 20, 2017)

Men talk to women so they can have sex with them. Women have sex with men so they can talk to them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2017)

*Fate, it seems, is not without a sense of irony. - Morpheus, the Matrix*


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2017)

*Understanding is a two-way street. - Eleanor Roosevelt*


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 20, 2017)

The trouble with man is- we were given two heads and only enough blood to run one at a time.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 20, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> The trouble with man is- we were given two heads and only enough blood to run one at a time.


most cases its the little one taken over from where the big one started


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 21, 2017)

The world is a dangerous place to live, not because of the people who are evil, _but because of the people who don't do anything about it._

~Einstein


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 21, 2017)

I think we should take all the warning labels off everything and let the problem sort itself out.... a quote by a hooman.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 21, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I think we should take all the warning labels off everything and let the problem sort itself out.... a quote by a hooman.


I've read something similar to that too. I think it was more to take the labels off stupid people and let them sort themselves out lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 21, 2017)

Ok, I know this isn't a quote but it is a very powerful clip.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 21, 2017)

"_If you think you can, you can. If you think you can't, you're right_" *Henry Ford*
One of my old fave quotes from my caddying days.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 21, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> I think we should take all the warning labels off everything and let the problem sort itself out.... a quote by a hooman.


Get back to natural selection. We have people that would have been eaten by a lion, reproducing dumb-asses. We end up with a crook for a president. So this is a great idea.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 21, 2017)

Well wasn't it survival of the fittest. Not survival of the thickest?

If it weren't for the barrage of instructions on everything. Today's eZombies might not be able to figure out how to breathe for themselves. Let alone make it one day out in the big wide open without their devices.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 21, 2017)

eh 

Kill'em all, and let god sort them out


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 21, 2017)

Monkey see, monkey do? Well then... Let's trick one into jumping off a cliff. And see how many follow. -me, just now.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 22, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ok, I know this isn't a quote but it is a very powerful clip.


Sometimes a little forgiveness is all it takes....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2017)

IMHO that man showed a truck load of forgiveness to the animal that killed his daughter.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 23, 2017)

"_Some beautiful paths can't be discovered without getting lost_" *Erol Ozan*
Reminds me of the one that says "_A life lived without mistakes, is a life NOT lived_". Can't remember who said that one.


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 23, 2017)

"Don't waste your time finding yourself.
Start creating yourself."
Razy Duke


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 23, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> "Don't waste your time finding yourself.
> Start creating yourself."
> Razy Duke


The truth right there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 23, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> IMHO that man showed a truck load of forgiveness to the animal that killed his daughter.


I agree, and even tho I believe greatly in forgiveness I'm not so sure how I'd go in the same situation? But essentially what that man was doing was freeing himself and avoiding the same sentence as the man that killed his daughter.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I agree, and even tho I believe greatly in forgiveness I'm not so sure how I'd go in the same situation? But essentially what that man was doing was freeing himself and avoiding the same sentence as the man that killed his daughter.


Very true.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 23, 2017)

The thing about humans is. You put more than two of them in a room. Next thing you know- they've broken into factions. And are trying to find justifiable reasons to hate each other.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 23, 2017)

You could help more than a few in the Politics section if they would only listen, but they won't.
We are more alike than we are unalike, but many cannot see past the petty differences and prefer to focus on that.
It's hateful primitive name calling at best.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 23, 2017)

At the end of the day. We all bleed the same color. Breathe the same air. And call the same rock home. So why we fightin'?


----------



## Stealthstyle (Nov 23, 2017)

"When the power of love overcomes the love of power the world will know peace". Jimi Hendix


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 24, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> "When the power of love overcomes the love of power the world will know peace". Jimi Hendix


Hear, hear to that! If only..


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 24, 2017)

The insolence of the vulgar is in proportion to their ignorance. They treat everything with contempt which they do not understand. 

~William Hazlitt


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 24, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> At the end of the day. We all bleed the same color. Breathe the same air. And call the same rock home. So why we fightin'?


Temporary advantage and status.

Same reasons the Easter Islanders did. We too will share their fate if we don't change- and human nature is very difficult to change.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2017)

Obstacles cannot crush me, every obstacle yields to stern resolve. -Leonardo Da Vinci


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Temporary advantage and status.
> 
> Same reasons the Easter Islanders did. We too will share their fate if we don't change- and human nature is very difficult to change.


for a good portion of people on this planet, change is just simply scary to them.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 24, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> for a good portion of people on this planet, change is just simply scary to them.


Maybe that's why we still have stick up the arse relidiots trying to sucker the next generation into their beliefs. They're too afraid their invisible friend won't be wanted.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 24, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Maybe that's why we still have stick up the arse relidiots trying to sucker the next generation into their beliefs. They're too afraid their invisible friend won't be wanted.


maybe, i know this whole change thing from a personal perspective of sorts. Scared me to the core, still does...

its when me and my wife found out she had to go to surgery, and in that simple process we also found out she had gotten MS

its the unknown that's seduction though.....change happens in a day by day basis now


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 24, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> maybe, i know this whole change thing from a personal perspective of sorts. Scared me to the core, still does...
> 
> its when me and my wife found out she had to go to surgery, and in that simple process we also found out she had gotten MS
> 
> its the unknown that's seduction though.....change happens in a day by day basis now


I'm sorry to hear this. Taking it day by day is the best approach.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 26, 2017)

I think it's funny u spend the first two years teaching your kid how to walk and talk and the next 16 telling them to sit down and shut up!! Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I think it's funny u spend the first two years teaching your kid how to walk and talk and the next 16 telling them to sit down and shut up!! Lol


...and the rest of your life trying to get them to walk back in your door and talk to you again.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> ...and the rest of your life trying to get them to walk back in your door and talk to you again.


Probably... But hopefully not.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I think it's funny u spend the first two years teaching your kid how to walk and talk and the next 16 telling them to sit down and shut up!! Lol


gotta love irony, it show its face in the most funniest of ways


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 26, 2017)

A good speech should be like a woman's skirt; long enough to cover the subject and short enough to *keep the interest. 

*edit


----------



## ScoobyDoo90 (Nov 26, 2017)

*“There's an old saying in Tennessee — I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee — that says, fool me once, shame on — shame on you. Fool me — you can't get fooled again.” George W Bush*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2017)

i've lived in Tn half my life, and never heard a single HillWilliam utter those words


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2017)

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no!

Meet the new boss
Same as the old boss


ever stopped and think about what that really means?
Be very careful which rascal you choose, chances are they aren't really any better than the rascal you already have


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
> Take a bow for the new revolution
> Smile and grin at the change all around
> Pick up my guitar and play
> ...


I've spent my life carefully considering those very words.

Of course you're right.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 26, 2017)

"Technically, I can punch through brick walls. Realistically, I can't". -Some fucktard I used to work with.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 26, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> "Technically, I can punch through brick walls. Realistically, I can't". -Some fucktard I used to work with.


Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> "Technically, I can punch through brick walls. Realistically, I can't". -Some fucktard I used to work with.


Show him the movie Bloodsport and then tell him if Jean Claude Van Damme can do it, so can he!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 26, 2017)

ScoobyDoo90 said:


> *“There's an old saying in Tennessee — I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee — that says, fool me once, shame on — shame on you. Fool me — you can't get fooled again.” George W Bush*


In contrast to my husband, I can pronounce the word _nuclear_. -Laura Bush
Dutch-Belgian newspaper _Metro_ (May 2, 2005)


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Show him the movie Bloodsport and then tell him if Jean Claude Van Damme can do it, so can he!


He probably already seen it. Dipshit thought he was a ninja.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 26, 2017)

these guys have been "Hard Body" training for years. it's a real thing, you keep damaging your bones with micro fractures, and they grow thicker and stronger.
the down side is that the area that is thickening and hardening is where your body makes blood cells of all kinds, as well as material used to make cartilage and connective tissue. that can't be good as you start to age.

unless the guy you worked with trained with these guys, he ain't punchin through shit


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 27, 2017)

"Dare to be as good as you are. Believe in the potential of yourself and others. Stay open to possibilities and remember,your past is NOT your future"


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 28, 2017)

Men only have two emotions: hungry and horny. If u see him without an erection, make him a sandwich.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 28, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Men only have two emotions: hungry and horny. If u see him without an erection, make him a sandwich.


Goddamn. I must be a mould breaker then. I've got 4 states. Hungry, horny, preoccupied and spazz mode.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 28, 2017)

Nah, ur probably closer to the mark lol


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey Mr Goanna! I got something you can lick. You can lick my ass- Me as a teenager, chasing a small goanna around the NT.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 28, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Hey Mr Goanna! I got something you can lick. You can lick my ass- Me as a teenager, chasing a small goanna around the NT.


Lol


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 28, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Lol


I was a bit of a loopy fucker back then. Still am. I just don't chase lizards yelling "lick my ass" at them any more.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2017)

"Unless you try
to do something beyond
what you have already mastered,
you will never grow."

~ Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Sometimes a little forgiveness is all it takes....





Venus55 said:


> Your avatar is a little creepy
> Lol


Maybe the problem here is not that we will not forgive ... but that you will not stop behaving offensively.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


i'll have to concur with that one...


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 28, 2017)

got this from a friend:

Got a strange feeling of the caption here.....talk about a photo bomb


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 28, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> got this from a friend:
> 
> Got a strange feeling of the caption here.....talk about a photo bomb
> 
> View attachment 4050051


Shark is smiling, looking all polite.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 28, 2017)

Don't you smile when its dinner time?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Nov 29, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
> Take a bow for the new revolution
> Smile and grin at the change all around
> Pick up my guitar and play
> ...


Thats why anyone should be hesitant to support a revolution, they usually are hijacked.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Thats why anyone should be hesitant to support a revolution, they usually are hijacked.


Revolutions happen when the perceived risk of such an outcome is still preferable to things remaining the way they are.

It's starting to happen in more and more places around the world.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2017)

i don't plan to be the first guy to march on washington with a rifle, but if the column passes my house, i'll hop on the end


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you been in politics?
> I only wish I could ask this patriot to sound off in there.
> 
> "I've got this."
> ...





Venus55 said:


> No I haven't been in politics much.. IVe looked around in there but don't dare interject. I figure I have enough "haters" as it stands and not really keen on accumulating anymore lol!





Venus55 said:


> Politicians and diapers: should both be changed regularly and for the same reason.
> Lol


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 30, 2017)

Do not judge me until you know me. Do not underestimate me until you have challenged me, and do not talk about me until you have talked _to _me.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 30, 2017)

Who are you to judge the life I live? I know I’m not perfect and I don’t live to be but before you start pointing fingers…make sure you hands are clean!

~ Bob Marley


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 30, 2017)

One should examine oneself for a very long time before thinking of condemning others.

~Moliere


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 30, 2017)

It’s easy to misread someone’s behavior if you think their actions are driven by the same motivations as yours.

~Alan Robert Neal


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)

Never make four posts in a row.

~ Me.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 30, 2017)

*Nov.14*


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you been in politics?
> I only wish I could ask this patriot to sound off in there.
> 
> "I've got this."
> ...


*Nov.14*


Venus55 said:


> No I haven't been in politics much.. IVe looked around in there but don't dare interject. I figure I have enough "haters" as it stands and not really keen on accumulating anymore lol!


*Nov.28*


Venus55 said:


> Politicians and diapers: should both be changed regularly and for the same reason.
> Lol


Where's the lie?


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)

Never quote yourself.

~ Me and a fuckton of others.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> It’s easy to misread someone’s behavior if you think their actions are driven by the same motivations as yours.
> 
> ~Alan Robert Neal


I see this mistake being made a lot.


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I see this mistake being made a lot.


Give an example. Several if you see it a lot.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2017)

Stink_fist said:


> Give an example. Several if you see it a lot.


Do your own damned homework. -Me


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Do your own damned homework. -Me


Homework? You said you've witnessed it a lot. Elaborate.


----------



## Venus55 (Nov 30, 2017)

Stink_fist said:


> Never quote yourself.
> 
> ~ Me and a fuckton of others.


You just quoted yourself. 

Twice.


----------



## Stink_fist (Nov 30, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> You just quoted yourself.
> 
> Twice.


You're not very good at this. Less typing, more pics.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Do your own damned homework. -Me


You need to be a bit more kinky, creative and real.

If you expect to give venus pain, discipline, correction or even simple torment, that is. After all, you don't want to "like" your slave.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Do not judge me until you know me. Do not underestimate me until you have challenged me, and do not talk about me until you have talked _to _me.





Venus55 said:


> Who are you to judge the life I live? I know I’m not perfect and I don’t live to be but before you start pointing fingers…make sure you hands are clean!
> 
> ~ Bob Marley





Venus55 said:


> One should examine oneself for a very long time before thinking of condemning others.
> 
> ~Moliere





Venus55 said:


> It’s easy to misread someone’s behavior if you think their actions are driven by the same motivations as yours.
> 
> ~Alan Robert Neal



- Queen Grimhilde


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Stink_fist said:


> Never make four posts in a row.
> 
> ~ Me.


LOL


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2017)

Vision is the art of seeing things invisible. ~ Jonathan Swift ~


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2017)

oldie but a goodie

"Judge not lest ye be judged"


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 30, 2017)

_The future belongs to those who prepare for it_. *Ralph Waldo Emerson*


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 30, 2017)

"_Remember the game is simple. The ball doesn't move. It simply sits and waits_" *Bagger Vance*


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> "_Remember the game is simple. The ball doesn't move. It simply sits and waits_" *Bagger Vance*


that was a good film


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 30, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> that was a good film


Especially if you caddied for a living. Lots of info to pass onto Goofers.


----------



## BudmanTX (Nov 30, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Especially if you caddied for a living. Lots of info to pass onto Goofers.


especially that golfer, think the caddie was more the mind of the golfer coming alive to teach, especially after he came back from WW1, it's up to interpretation i guess


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 30, 2017)

I caddied for 6 years 5-6 times a week at two #1 New US Course Chamber's bay and Tetherow


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2017)

"Son, marry a gal with small hands - makes your dick look bigger"

~Grandpa~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2017)

"Damn . . . this is REALLY gonna hurt"

~Evel Knievel~


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 30, 2017)

Vengeance is mine, saith the Lord + I do the Lord's work

ergo:
Revenge is a dish best served cold


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2017)

*"In my dreams, you're blowin me............some kisses." -Dewey Cox*


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2017)

" I got to admit you tried to warn me"

My ex wife's husband.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> " I got to admit you tried to warn me"
> 
> My ex wife's husband.


Lol


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 30, 2017)

"I dont know, I just woke up from a lottle nap. Its a little dark. But you guys silly? Im still gonna send it" - Larry Enticer


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 1, 2017)

"_but justice roll down like waters and righteousness like a ever flowing stream_" *Amos 5:24*


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> "_but justice roll down like waters and righteousness like a ever flowing stream_" *Amos 5:24*


I wish. Many escape the waters, it seems.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 1, 2017)

Wish in one hand and poop in the other and see which gets filled first.

Dad


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 1, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> Wish in one hand and poop in the other and see which gets filled first.
> 
> Dad


One of the more better know quotes haha


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> Wish in one hand and poop in the other and see which gets filled first.
> 
> Dad


your dad must have known my grandma, she told me that many times


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> your dad must have known my grandma, she told me that many times


That shit sure got around!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That shit sure got around!


the saying or my grandma? cause it could have been either one


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the saying or my grandma? cause it could have been either one


The saying. I wouldn't say that about anyone's grandma.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 1, 2017)

hey, i loved my grandma, and she was a great cook, but she could be a miserable bitch. you don't have to like someone to love them


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey, i loved my grandma, and she was a great cook, but she could be a miserable bitch. you don't have to like someone to love them


Fair enough.

My grandfather was a real piece of work. I must say I didn't like OR love him when he died.

His son, my dad, was and remains much the same.

It's something I'm trying to work through so I don't pass it on.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 1, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the saying or my grandma? cause it could have been either one


Haha


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 2, 2017)

The three hardest tasks in the world are neither physical feats nor intellectual achievements, but moral acts: to return love for hate, to include the excluded, and to say "I was wrong."


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 2, 2017)

WTF!? Haha!!


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 2, 2017)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> WTF!? Haha!!


Gresh and ttystikk seem to be arguing. Except that gresh keeps posting those images all over the place.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 2, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Gresh and ttystikk seem to be arguing. Except that gresh keeps posting those images all over the place.


i don't think i had enough beer last night for this

p.s the catfish was great...


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 2, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> LoL .. : )





SoOLED said:


> "I drank what?!" ~socrates


Ummmm... I believe that was Chris Knight, who said that... just sayin.....


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 2, 2017)

Ok....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 2, 2017)

the freak hermit who lived in a pond? .......
believe ol Socrates beat him to the punch by a little over 2 thousand years...just sayin


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> The three hardest tasks in the world are neither physical feats nor intellectual achievements, but moral acts: to return love for hate, to include the excluded, and to say "I was wrong."





Nugachino said:


> Gresh and ttystikk seem to be arguing. Except that gresh keeps posting those images all over the place.


Gresh aka pinworm.

In the spirit of the above quote, I'm going to say that while I was the target of his demons, I was not the cause of them. I hope that whatever it is that's driving him to such extremes gets resolved and lets him find some peace.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Gresh aka pinworm.
> 
> In the spirit of the above quote, I'm going to say that while I was the target of his demons, I was not the cause of them. I hope that whatever it is that's driving him to such extremes gets resolved and lets him find some peace.



Although Pin may be gone, the rest of us who were there that night bear witness to what went down.

Pin got upset with you when you called him faggot. He was offended and understandably so. 
Then you "dug in" by trying to pass it off as "in good fun". It stopped being in good fun when your target said it wasn't.

Now you are eulogizing the man and his demons rather than admit your authorship in his removal from this site.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Although Pin may be gone, the rest of us who were there that night bear witness to what went down.
> 
> Pin got upset with you when you called him faggot. He was offended and understandably so.
> Then you "dug in" by trying to pass it off as "in good fun". It stopped being in good fun when your target said it wasn't.
> ...


Let's not forget he started in on me that night, using that word first. So at best he can't handle what he dishes out. At worst...

Claiming special status then doxxing me all over the site for what amounts to the same thing is not exactly a position occupying any moral high ground.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Let's not forget he started in on me that night, using that word first. So at best he can't handle what he dishes out. At worst...
> 
> Claiming special status then doxxing me all over the site for what amounts to the same thing is not exactly a position occupying any moral high ground.


 This is why I, for one, have nothing to do with you.

You refused to admit how hurtful "faggot" is to someone gay. Then you doubled down by making it all the other guy's fault. As for who said what first ... seriously?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> This is why I, for one, have nothing to do with you.
> 
> You refused to admit how hurtful "faggot" is to someone gay. Then you doubled down by making it all the other guy's fault. As for who said what first ... seriously?


Hey man- you're the one obviously not being objective.
First- I had no idea that he's gay.
Second- explain why he used it first. ESPECIALLY since he's out as gay.
Third- explain why all his subsequent pearl clutching isn't a transparent attempt to smear me, considering he's the one who brought the term into the conversation in the first place. 
Forth- why the epic meltdown all over the entire board? That wasn't defense, that was offense- and let's examine that a bit more closely;
Five- he wants to be treated differently because of his sexual status. Yet he deliberately doxxed me here with MY status. How does that give him any moral high ground at all?!

You have no interest in giving both sides a fair hearing, you've made that clear. That's your problem, not mine. I understand he's your buddy but his response was wildly out of line then and now and doesn't square with the facts.

You don't want to like me? Fine. But I'm not going to tolerate your attempts at revisionist history just to cover for your friend's bad behavior.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2017)

-Morty- said:


> @ttystikk all of my straight friends are waaaaay cooler than you.


Go away, pinworm


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2017)

-Morty- said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth.
> 
> And he's a rat! A perverted one at that!


Wow.

Seriously?

No one cares but you, pinworm.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 3, 2017)

Money is not everything in life but its way ahead of whatever is in second place.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 3, 2017)

For the millionth time stop exaggerating.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 3, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> For the millionth time stop exaggerating.


Let me guess... Your mum? Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2017)

-Morty- said:


> Lol, if I was half the man he is I'd still be twice the man you are.


Liar.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 3, 2017)

"Love is the answer, but while you're waiting for the answer, sex raises some pretty good questions." 

~Woody Allen


----------



## charface (Dec 3, 2017)

It is better to have farted in a jar
Than never to have farted at all
-skinny dave


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 3, 2017)

LoL


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> "Love is the answer, but while you're waiting for the answer, sex raises some pretty good questions."
> 
> ~Woody Allen


Like custody and child support?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Like custody and child support?


Oooor....... Marriage and babies?


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 4, 2017)

charface said:


> It is better to have farted in a jar
> Than never to have farted at all
> -skinny dave


I gave my sister a coke bottle id farted in. She opens it up and was like. This coke smells funny.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 4, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Oooor....... Marriage and babies?


That's one arrangement... Lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> "Love is the answer, but while you're waiting for the answer, sex raises some pretty good questions."
> 
> ~Woody Allen


Woody Allen has some good quote


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

If they won't let us dream, then we won't let them sleep.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

Most of the prolific quotes I hear these days come from hip-hop lol. 

Sometimes the silence in the violence is the loudest thing.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 4, 2017)

"Sometimes we are tested. 
Not to show our 
weaknesses, but to 
discover our strengths."

~ Unknown


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> If they won't let us dream, then we won't let them sleep.


Is this one from hip hop? It's a good one. So's the other one


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Is this one from hip hop? It's a good one. So's the other one


Yes and no. I heard it in a song but it's paraphrased from a play or something.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 4, 2017)

neosapien said:


> If they won't let us dream, then we won't let them sleep.


Oooooooo, this is a goooood one!

It makes you stop and think- and the more I think about it, the more I like it!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Oooooooo, this is a goooood one!
> 
> It makes you stop and think- and the more I think about it, the more I like it!


Yeah there's a couple ways to interpret this one. 

There's quite a few in here. Dudes got a silver tongue. 






BBC blocked him for 7 years after his first one. Online petition was started and he got his 2nd.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 4, 2017)

Flirting is a woman's trade; one must keep in practice. 

~Charlotte Brontë


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm still freakin HOT.


----------



## ticklykayak (Dec 4, 2017)

This quote motivates me most of the time "I believe the only thing that we really have control over is our attitude. If we focus on the positive things in our lives and learn how to cope with all the surprises, we will be happier people." - Brandon Jenner


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm still freakin HOT.
> 
> View attachment 4053363


Haha, what's that about?


----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Haha, what's that about?


We saw your *BOOBS*.

Seth McFarlane


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 5, 2017)

lokie said:


> We saw your *BOOBS*.
> 
> Seth McFarlane


Lmao classic


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 5, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Haha, what's that about?


Saw her the other night on the 50th anniversary of the Carol Burnette show & she's still got it!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 5, 2017)

"_Don't bother to be better than your contemporaries or predecessors. Try to be better than yourself_" *William Faulkner*


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> "_Don't bother to be better than your contemporaries or predecessors. Try to be better than yourself_" *William Faulkner*


Nothing like a challenge.


----------



## charface (Dec 6, 2017)

Fighting solves everything..


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2017)

charface said:


> Fighting solves everything..


Killing the other guy always ends the argument.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 6, 2017)

charface said:


> Fighting solves everything..


Is that a quote or an opinion? ; )


----------



## shawn75can (Dec 6, 2017)

He who lives by the sword dies by the sword.


----------



## shawn75can (Dec 6, 2017)

shawn75can said:


> He who lives by the sword dies by the sword.


Rome wasn't built in a day so don't rush just mush. Lol


----------



## shawn75can (Dec 6, 2017)

All you GROWERS out there REMEMBER 3 can keep a Secret if 2 are DEAD . All true statements


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 6, 2017)

"_Your subconscious is always listening, so make sure that helpful thoughts dominate_" I can't remember who said this,sorry


----------



## charface (Dec 6, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Is that a quote or an opinion? ; )


Both, and a tee shirt. 
It is many things to many people
But more than that it's about the most basic truth out there. 
In my stupid opinion


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 6, 2017)

"I went to watch a fight & a hockey game broke out"
My buddy ~John~


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2017)

In all things of nature there is something of the marvelous. ~ Aristotle


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 6, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> "_Your subconscious is always listening, so make sure that helpful thoughts dominate_" I can't remember who said this,sorry


Mine must be deaf. I keep telling it what to forget and what to remember... The list always ends up reversed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 7, 2017)

The behavior of a human being in sexual matters is often a prototype for the whole of his other modes of reaction in life.

~Freud


----------



## gully (Dec 7, 2017)

Every accomplishment starts with the decision to try.


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

Practice does not make perfect.
Perfect practice makes perfect.
~lots of dudes


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 7, 2017)

gully said:


> Every accomplishment starts with the decision to try.


WRONG!


----------



## gully (Dec 7, 2017)

When you point one finger, there are three fingers pointing back to you.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 7, 2017)

gully said:


> When you point one finger, there are three fingers pointing back to you.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 8, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> View attachment 4054785


Making new friends?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Making new friends?


Thats why I'm here.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ahhhhhh, this place is so much fun. But at the same time just so vicious and unforgiving. I must be a rare breed; I forgive so fast and move on. I'm not gojng to spend my life feeling hate and grudges and bearing the burden. No way. What's the point where's the benefit in all that hate?? Its poison! Dis ease! Carcinogenic!! 

[excuse the babble > truth serum


----------



## charface (Dec 8, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Ahhhhhh, this place is so much fun. But at the same time just so vicious and unforgiving. I must be a rare breed; I forgive so fast and move on. I'm not gojng to spend my life feeling hate and grudges and bearing the burden. No way. What's the point where's the benefit in all that hate?? Its poison! Dis ease! Carcinogenic!!
> 
> [excuse the babble > truth serum


What happened I must have missed it?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 8, 2017)

charface said:


> What happened I must have missed it?


lol NOOOO u missed nothing [thank f*^k]... I was just jibber jabbering to myself lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 8, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Ahhhhhh, this place is so much fun. But at the same time just so vicious and unforgiving. I must be a rare breed; I forgive so fast and move on. I'm not gojng to spend my life feeling hate and grudges and bearing the burden. No way. What's the point where's the benefit in all that hate?? Its poison! Dis ease! Carcinogenic!!
> 
> [excuse the babble > truth serum


We need more people like you here.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Ahhhhhh, this place is so much fun. But at the same time just so vicious and unforgiving. I must be a rare breed; I forgive so fast and move on. I'm not gojng to spend my life feeling hate and grudges and bearing the burden. No way. What's the point where's the benefit in all that hate?? Its poison! Dis ease! Carcinogenic!!
> 
> [excuse the babble > truth serum


i have to agree with @ttystikk we do need more people like you here.

you may forgive, but you will not forget, time tells all things


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 8, 2017)

"Those who play with the _devil's_ toys will be brought by degrees to wield his sword."

~R. Buckminster Fuller~


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 8, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> i have to agree with @ttystikk we do need more people like you here.
> you may forgive, but you will not forget, time tells all things


No that's right u don't forget. And the memory is what holds the lessen. Shame on u if u screw me once but damn shame on me and serves me right if I let u screw me twice!! [pretty sure that's some kind of quote too lol] keeping with the thread


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 8, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Those who play with the _devil's_ toys will be brought by degrees to wield his sword."
> 
> ~R. Buckminster Fuller~


Yes that's probably true too. I do my best to keep my sword clean tho


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2017)

"There is a price to be 
paid for every increase
in consciousness. We 
cannot be more
sensitive to pleasure
without being more
sensitive to pain."

~ Alan Watts


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2017)

charface said:


> What happened I must have missed it?


She attacked another female member in T&T with the image below and the claim she had "man hands". 

It is easy to be quickly and completely forgiving when you are the one doing the things that need forgiveness.


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> She attacked another female member in T&T with the image below and the claim she had "man hands".
> 
> It is easy to be quickly and completely forgiving when you are the one doing the things that need forgiveness.


The pic don't show up for me. 
Or maybe it got pulled. 
My fucking phone is so Third World country when it comes to censoring 
What I see.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2017)

The meeting of two personalities is like the contact of two chemical substances: if there is any reaction, both are transformed.

~C.G. Jung


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 9, 2017)

A dame that knows the ropes isn't likely to get tied up.
*


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 10, 2017)

Dominance. Control. These things the unjust seek most of all. And so it is the duty of the just to defy dominance and to challenge control.


----------



## gully (Dec 10, 2017)

If a law is unjust, a man is not only right to disobey it, he is obligated to do so.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 10, 2017)

gully said:


> If a law is unjust, a man is not only right to disobey it, he is obligated to do so.


This is a good example of an idea that seems good but would never work in practice. Who determines if the law is unjust? Anti abortion people believe abortion laws are unjust.


----------



## gully (Dec 10, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> This is a good example of an idea that seems good but would never work in practice. Who determines if the law is unjust? Anti abortion people believe abortion laws are unjust.


Start a thread about it.


----------



## gully (Dec 10, 2017)

Common sense is not so common.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Dominance. Control. These things the unjust seek most of all. And so it is the duty of the just to defy dominance and to challenge control.


Precisely quoted and very true; It hits the bullseye of why I am here, defying and challenging your campaign.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 11, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Precisely quoted and very true; It hits the bullseye of why I am here, defying and challenging your campaign.


.....everytime I think ur done with me..... 


I thought I was pretty headstrong but I think I've met my match and more in u. 
What exactly do u want with me? What do u want me to do? 
I'm being serious... What's going to make u happy?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 11, 2017)

"_It's never too late to be whoever you want to be. I hope you live a life you're proud of, and if you're not,I hope you have the strength to start over_"* F. Scott Fitzgerald*


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 12, 2017)

Fighting for peace is like screwing for virginity.
Lol

~George Carlin


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 12, 2017)

It's better *to know an enemy that slaps u in the face, than *have a friend that stabs u in the back..

edit*


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Fighting for peace is like screwing for virginity.
> Lol
> 
> ~George Carlin


Saint Carlin speaks the truth.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


>


Niccolo Machiavelli


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 13, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Niccolo Machiavelli


It's also been attributed to Sun Tzu more than Machiavelli, and even to Petrarch. No one really knows as there are no published sources yet found which predate its use by "Michael Corleone" in _The Godfather Part II_ (1974)


----------



## gully (Dec 14, 2017)

The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and convenience, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy. 

Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 15, 2017)

-Jake and Elwood Blues, 1980


----------



## gully (Dec 15, 2017)

The only thing worse than being blind is having sight but no vision.

Helen Keller.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 17, 2017)

If u have control over yourself, u have no desire to control others. 

Fighting for dominance displays weakness. It's much harder to hold back the wolf than it is to give it free rein.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> If u have control over yourself, u have no desire to control others.
> 
> Fighting for dominance displays weakness. It's much harder to hold back the wolf than it is to give it free rein.


So that explains why you need to control others.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2017)

gully said:


> The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and convenience, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy.
> 
> Martin Luther King Jr.


that's a good one


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 17, 2017)

control is the simplest of lifes illusions, it has it own tease within in it.

dominance is two fold, one side in the humble, the other is the arrogance.

learned those at a very early age.


----------



## charface (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Venus55 (Dec 19, 2017)

charface said:


> View attachment 4060076


???


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 19, 2017)

What can you do against the lunatic who is more intelligent than yourself, who gives your arguments a fair hearing and then simply persists in his lunacy?

~George Orwell


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> What can you do against the lunatic who is more intelligent than yourself, who gives your arguments a fair hearing and then simply persists in his lunacy?
> 
> ~George Orwell


Run!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 19, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> control is the simplest of lifes illusions, it has it own tease within in it.
> 
> dominance is two fold, one side in the humble, the other is the arrogance.
> 
> learned those at a very early age.


Just reading over this^^^ again and thought, I don't even know what this means LOL!....... but I liked it anyway


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Just reading over this^^^ again and thought, I don't even know what this means LOL!....... but I liked it anyway


yeah i was feeling no pain when i put that there, the minds eye does weird things..


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 19, 2017)

“Helping a parent makes you their child, helping a sibling makes you a brother or a sister, helping a friend makes you a good friend, but helping a stranger; that is what makes you human”

~ Evy Michaels


----------



## lokie (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## since1991 (Dec 19, 2017)

Painted cakes do not satisfy hunger


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 19, 2017)

lokie said:


>


Haha, love it!!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 19, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Run!


 So long as man resists a situation, he will have it with him. If he runs away from it, it will run after him.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2017)

For the millionth time stop exaggerating.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2017)

"You want weapons? We're in a library. Books are the best weapon in the world. This room's the greatest arsenal we could have. Arm yourself!

Dr Who.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2017)

It isn't rocket science, it's just quantum physics.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 20, 2017)

“Big flashy things have my name written all over them. Well... not yet, give me time and a crayon.” 
― Matt Smith


----------



## gully (Dec 20, 2017)

It is no measure of health to be well adjusted to a profoundly sick society.

Jiddu Krishnamurti.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 20, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> For the millionth time stop exaggerating.


Lol. For the millionth time what are u on about dude!?


----------



## since1991 (Dec 20, 2017)

You'll shoot yer eye out kid


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> So long as man resists a situation, he will have it with him. If he runs away from it, it will run after him.


When running from a bear, it is not necessary to be faster than the bear- only faster than your associates.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 20, 2017)

Conversation, like certain portions of the anatomy, always runs more smoothly when lubricated.

~Marquis de Sade


----------



## gully (Dec 20, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Conversation, like certain portions of the anatomy, always runs more smoothly when lubricated.
> 
> ~Marquis de Sade


So I should drink more and lube my anus more often?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 21, 2017)

Haha, well yes if ur so inclined to do so


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 21, 2017)

"Never cut a tree down in the wintertime. Never make a negative decision in the low time. Never make your most important decisions when you are in your worst moods. Wait. Be patient. The storm will pass. The spring will come.”


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 21, 2017)

If you think I am full of darkness, let me see your light. 
If you think I am wicked, let me see your goodness. 
If you think I am acting wrongly, let me see your right action. 
If you think i don't know, let me see what you know. 
If you think i'm an uncaring person, let me see how you care about people.
If you think I am proud, let me see your humility. 
If you think i'm not being fair to you, let me see how you can be fair to me. 


We can easily find fault and we can easily see what is wrong but a positive attitude backed by a right action in a true direction is all we need to survive in peace and harmony in the arena of life.


----------



## gully (Dec 21, 2017)

What other people think of you is none of your business.


----------



## Sugarleafloni (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh would this make it a quote " "


----------



## gully (Dec 22, 2017)

Sugarleafloni said:


> And if u really wanna get technical it's not a "lyric" that would only b one word.


Wrong!

Wise men listen and laugh, while fools talk.

Curtis Jackson.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 22, 2017)

Song lyrics allowed. Still quotes words written before being added to a melody.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 22, 2017)

Likewise **


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 22, 2017)

Either kill me or take me as I am, because I'll be damned if I ever change.

~Marquis de Sade


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> If you think I am full of darkness, let me see your light.
> If you think I am wicked, let me see your goodness.
> If you think I am acting wrongly, let me see your right action.
> If you think i don't know, let me see what you know.
> ...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2017)

Just to let people know this Gully idiot can get insulting in personnel messengers that he instigates. Then gets indignant when you insult back...

I'm guessing he is a troll or a sock puppet or whatever the term is..



"Hard to fly like an eagle when your surrounded by turkeys"


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2017)

“Inner guidance is heard like soft music in the night by those who have learned to listen.”

~ Vernon Howard


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2017)

We’re all stories, in the end. Just make it a good one, eh?”

Dr Who


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2017)

i miss the original Dr Who


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> i miss the original Dr Who


lol, then your older than dirt.

I'm a fan of all the Dr's. The first series or two is a bit hard to get into just because its so old. I'm looking forward to this years Christmas special.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 22, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> lol, then your older than dirt..


hey now...lol

i remember the orginal one being on the PBS channel, used to watch it when i was young, late night

shit that remind me of the other shows i loved watching when i was a kid, Godzilla, Gamera, 3 stooges, Marx Bro....and many many many more....


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


Well I'm confused, because as it is ur making me the centre of yours?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Well I'm confused, because as it is ur making me the centre of yours?


 This is what passes for cleverness in the mind of a cheerleader with C-section scars? Your attempt at mental judo is so far from wrong it insults the merely wrong.

You conflate "universe" with "casual entertainment". The Universe does not bore me on the third post.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 22, 2017)

Soup's on!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> This is what passes for cleverness in the mind of a cheerleader with C-section scars? Your attempt at mental judo is so far from wrong it insults the merely wrong.
> 
> You conflate "universe" with "casual entertainment". The Universe does not bore me on the third post.








- Space Core


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> - Space Core


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Dec 22, 2017)

" a distinctive cosmological bias is generated by the character of explanations and justifications that are plausible in each social context"


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2017)

"God created war so Americans would learn geography"

Mark Twain


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 23, 2017)

Asking women to respect themselves in order to ‘_earn_’ the right to be treated like a human being is total bullshit. But suggesting that _you_ have the right to treat her exactly as you please because she didn’t adhere to _your_ self righteous views of feminine propriety is _*misogyny*, plain and simple._


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2017)

-Quinn


----------



## Ris T (Dec 23, 2017)

If the feelings are mutual, the efforts will be equal


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 23, 2017)

.


Venus55 said:


> Asking women to respect themselves in order to ‘_earn_’ the right to be treated like a human being is total bullshit. But suggesting that _you_ have the right to treat her exactly as you please because she didn’t adhere to _your_ self righteous views of feminine propriety is _*misogyny*, plain and simple._


Don't worry about them. They think treating women disrespectfully and insultingly on the internet is OK. Imagine what their wives and girlfriends cop......well maybe not, not a pretty thought at all.

Its easy to insult people on the internet, takes a certain type to do so to women. Knowing that they wouldn't say the same things in front of the husband or boyfriend without consequence.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 23, 2017)

“You show me a capitalist, and I'll show you a bloodsucker”

Malcolm X


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> .
> 
> Don't worry about them. They think treating women disrespectfully and insultingly on the internet is OK. Imagine what their wives and girlfriends cop......well maybe not, not a pretty thought at all.
> 
> Its easy to insult people on the internet, takes a certain type to do so to women. Knowing that they wouldn't say the same things in front of the husband or boyfriend without consequence.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4062858


Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 24, 2017)

It is a common phenomenon that when the angels fail to deliver, the demons become more fearsome.”

Ian Buruma


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 24, 2017)

"This thread sucks"

Bob Zmuda


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> It is a common phenomenon that when the angels fail to deliver, the demons become more fearsome.”
> 
> Ian Buruma


What are you doing to your poor plants?!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What are you doing to your poor plants?!


Yea, they don't look as good as last run do they? I certainly wont be getting a pound like last run. I hurried it to much into flower. Its all good and no biggie. Lessons learnt.
I have like a zombie apocalypse supply anyway. I still have pot from 2 or maybe 3 years ago.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 25, 2017)

It is only prudent never to place complete confidence in that by which we have even once been deceived.

~René Descartes


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 25, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Yea, they don't look as good as last run do they? I certainly wont be getting a pound like last run. I hurried it to much into flower. Its all good and no biggie. Lessons learnt.
> I have like a zombie apocalypse supply anyway. I still have pot from 2 or maybe 3 years ago.


Lol!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 25, 2017)

Let your smile change the world. Not the world change your smile.
Merry X-mas everyone


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 25, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> "This thread sucks"
> 
> Bob Zmuda


Tis much better now @gully can't post in it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 25, 2017)

"Watch, hold my beer"


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Tis much better now @gully can't post in it.


Lol!


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 26, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> "Watch, hold my beer"



yeah it doesn't end good when people say that.....lot of it is funny as hell


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 26, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> "Watch, hold my beer"


A quote, or world's most famous last words?


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> A quote, or world's most famous last words?


nope that's the famous first words, and later is "well shit, that didn't go as planned"


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 26, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> nope that's the famous first words, and later is "well shit, that didn't go as planned"


This can only be uttered by the living, so it has to be less common than the former...


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> This can only be uttered by the living, so it has to be less common than the former...


actually i've said that many times in my experiments.......

and the "here, hold my beer" i've said a few times too.......long story

would be funny if i saw it on a tomb stone though.....just saying.....


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

"I have absolutely no pity for chicks that end up having dirty pics of them selves plastered all over social media" - Venus55


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

Take it back to tnt malty


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Take it back to tnt malty


Now we have the basis for negotiation. I will if you stay out of TNT. Deal?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Take it back to tnt malty


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Now we have the basis for negotiation. I will if you stay out of TNT. Deal?


"The only thing worse than a liar is a liar that's also a hypocrite!"

- Tennessee Williams


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Now we have the basis for negotiation. I will if you stay out of TNT. Deal?


Yeah nah sorry. I wasn't "ordering" u to do anything and nor will I be. Lol


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> "The only thing worse than a liar is a liar that's also a hypocrite!"
> 
> - Tennessee Williams





cannabineer said:


> I imagine that is why I find the dissociants so appealing. I never could handle the regular psychedelics. They work best on honest people. I lied about being an honest person for much of my life.


Who is the hypocrite AND LIAR here old man?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Yeah nah sorry. I wasn't "ordering" u to do anything and nor will I be. Lol


I didn't say you ordered me; CN did. You have to keep the players straight. I saw it as implied "quid pro quo"; was it not?
On topic:

Terns? If I help you, Clarice, it will be "turns" for us too. I tell you things, you tell me things. Not about this case, though. About yourself. *Quid pro quo*. Yes or no? ---Hannibal Lecter


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Who is the hypocrite AND LIAR here old man?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

The world has never yet seen a truly great and virtuous nation because in the degradation of woman the very fountains of life are poisoned at their source.

~Lucretia Mott


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Who is the hypocrite AND LIAR here old man?


Hey now, we saw the pics...

You're no spring chicken yourself


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 26, 2017)

Posting here is said to get the postee fucked up. Where do I sign for the hospital bed?!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hey now, we saw the pics...
> 
> You're no spring chicken yourself


I'm doing pretty darn good thanks. It's going to take a little more than some trolls on the net to have me convinced otherwise.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I'm doing pretty darn good thanks. It's going to take a little more than some trolls on the net to have me convinced otherwise.


Seems like it lady. lol

and that's not what I was saying. I was saying you're also old. 

Keep up now. Lol


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> "I have absolutely no pity for chicks that end up having dirty pics of them selves plastered all over social media" - Venus55


If u care to quote the entire post, I also went on to talk about taking pictures that don't reveal any defining features.. I don't believe I have.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Seems like it lady. lol
> 
> and that's not what I was saying. I was saying you're also old.
> 
> Keep up now. Lol


Can u understand it's hard to keep up when it's one person against so many? Can u understand that?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Can u understand it's hard to keep up when it's one person against so many? Can u understand that?


I understand your boyfriend is having a meltdown in atomic squat.

You really are a lovely couple.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I understand your boyfriend is having a meltdown in atomic squat.
> 
> You really are a lovely couple.


Sweetheart I can assure u my boyfriend has nothing to do with this place nor will he ever.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Sweetheart I can assure u my boyfriend has nothing to do with this place nor will he ever.


LOL. You should tell that to @venus56 then.

Jesus you're a shitshow.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL. You should tell that to @venus56 then.
> 
> Jesus you're a shitshow.


Oh god really? I'm not even going to bother finding out what it is you're referring to.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> The world has never yet seen a truly great and virtuous nation because in the degradation of woman the very fountains of life are poisoned at their source.
> 
> ~Lucretia Mott


This Lucretia Mott? She wouldn't approve of you either


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Dec 26, 2017)

The smart and classy don't share their tits with strangers.



Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> The smart and classy don't share their tits with strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham Lincoln


Howling! +rep


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Who is the hypocrite AND LIAR here old man?


I'm the old man around here, CN is a youngster


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 26, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> I'm the old man around here, CN is a youngster


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 26, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


Nice taste, Bear


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Sweetheart I can assure u my boyfriend has nothing to do with this place nor will he ever.


If you have a boyfriend why would you send another Man nude pictures? I hope your boyfriend is sending random skanks dick picks. It's only fair


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> If you have a boyfriend why would you send another Man nude pictures? I hope your boyfriend is sending random skanks dick picks. It's only fair


I've never sent anyone nude pics. I've posted provocative pics in which my partner is well aware and not Toooooo annoyed with. ..and re: neo, like I said before, saying he was very persuasive and seemingly genuine that I could trust him is no excuse. He had also reassured me that once he gives the "thumbs up" on the board the rest will follow suit. I believed him. I was naive. I blame me. But he has to be held accountable for the way he reassured me continuously that he will never share "he's not that kind of person" and I'll come to learn that. He lied. What's done is done.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I've never sent anyone nude pics. I've posted provocative pics in which my partner is well aware and not Toooooo annoyed with. ..


Then why are you accusing the Ninja of sharing pictures of your tits?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Then why are you accusing the Ninja of sharing pictures of your tits?


I edited last reply


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I've never sent anyone nude pics. I've posted provocative pics in which my partner is well aware and not Toooooo annoyed with. ..and re: neo, like I said before, saying he was very persuasive and seemingly genuine that I could trust him is no excuse. He had also reassured me that once he gives the "thumbs up" on the board the rest will follow suit. I believed him. I was naive. I blame me. But he has to be held accountable for the way he reassured me continuously that he will never share "he's not that kind of person" and I'll come to learn that. He lied. What's done is done.


But why did you send another Man that's not your boyfriend nude pictures? Tell the truth this time, you straight up lied to me the last time I asked this question.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

Artistically nude and actually nude are two different things. And I answered u honestly. Neosapien made promises that if I give him what he wants he will go out of his way to do what I need, assuring me "everyone will follow suit." Which of course never happened. He then persisted for "kitty" shots to which I always refused. Even admitting at one point that he's remained friendly with me in pure hope that he will eventually get "those kitty shots". So AGAIN, I was gullible, my fault. He still needs to wear the fact that he too has a wife and harassed a random on the web for personal pics in order to be accepted on a weed forum. Is he completely unaccountable in all this is he? Also keeping in mind he eventually found it necessary to betray my trust and share the pics


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Then why are you accusing the Ninja of sharing pictures of your tits?


Because that's exactly what he did. And then tried to blame it on the mods. That's all there is to it. If he would never have insisted I would never have entertained the thought.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> But why did you send another Man that's not your boyfriend nude pictures? Tell the truth this time, you straight up lied to me the last time I asked this question.


Not once have I lied throughout this entire situation. Not once.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 26, 2017)

And may I add c2g was the original and only member who suggested I will need to send "pics of my tits" to prove that I am not a sock, and was the first to persecute me after doing what I was instructed to. So go figure? 
In nature of the thread, 
"Be careful of what u wish for." 
And don't cry *bloody murder *when your wish is granted.


----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2017)

If there is ever a fascist takeover in America, it will come not in the form of storm troopers kicking down doors but with lawyers and social workers saying. "I'm from the government and I'm here to help.” 
― Jonah Goldberg


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 26, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Artistically nude and actually nude are two different things. And I answered u honestly. Neosapien made promises that if I give him what he wants he will go out of his way to do what I need, assuring me "everyone will follow suit." Which of course never happened. He then persisted for "kitty" shots to which I always refused. Even admitting at one point that he's remained friendly with me in pure hope that he will eventually get "those kitty shots". So AGAIN, I was gullible, my fault. He still needs to wear the fact that he too has a wife and harassed a random on the web for personal pics in order to be accepted on a weed forum. Is he completely unaccountable in all this is he? Also keeping in mind he eventually found it necessary to betray my trust and share the pics


You betrayed your boyfriend's trust and you feel hurt because some guy you never met betrayed yours? Get your head out of your ass, lady.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You betrayed your boyfriend's trust and you feel hurt because some guy you never met betrayed yours? Get your head out of your ass, lady.


Thank you! As bizarre as it sounds just the way u asked me questions made me see it from your angle. Yes my head was stuck up my ass. I just came clean and told my man what I sent neo. He reckons he thought something like that may have happened and is happy I was able to tell him. So yeah thank you again!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> If there is ever a fascist takeover in America, it will come not in the form of storm troopers kicking down doors but with lawyers and social workers saying. "I'm from the government and I'm here to help.”
> ― Jonah Goldberg


Then it has arrived.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You betrayed your boyfriend's trust and you feel hurt because some guy you never met betrayed yours? Get your head out of your ass, lady.


Yours is terminally up and locked. Neo is far from blameless but here you are attacking the victim, you steaming pile of shit.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Thank you! As bizarre as it sounds just the way u asked me questions made me see it from your angle. Yes my head was stuck up my ass. I just came clean and told my man what I sent neo. He reckons he thought something like that may have happened and is happy I was able to tell him. So yeah thank you again!


You made a mistake. Nothing more. None of these pricks have any right to berate you for it.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You made a mistake. Nothing more. None of these pricks have any right to berate you for it.


Thank you.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 27, 2017)

The only reason you confessed to.your boy about the pics is bc you got caught or was going to get caught lol


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> The only reason you confessed to.your boy about the pics is bc you got caught or was going to get caught lol


What would u know honestly? You have no involvement nor warranted input here. Maybe u should assemble yourself and march back on to tnt yeah? I told my partner because what sunshine said hit home. So please don't come in here professing to understand or even be slightly aware of the thinkings of a woman living on the other side of the globe to u. Especially when u've had 0% involvement thus far. It's women like u that are more of a disgrace to the feminist movement than women who bare their bodies. To uncover and admire the beautiful female anatomy is empowering to women, not degrading, as these sexist bigots and misogynists would have all believe in their idealistic existence. Can u understand that? 

It's when women attack other women purely on the basis of hoping to achieve the respect of a man(or mob itc), that u are truly degrading. Not only to yourself but all womankind.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 27, 2017)

"Many times I have been driven to my knees by the false assumption that I had no place left to go." - Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> The only reason you confessed to.your boy about the pics is bc you got caught* or was going to get caught* lol


@Bob Zmuda. Jesus...and I'm the shitshow huh?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> @Bob Zmuda. Jesus...and I'm the shitshow huh?


Um....Yeah. You are.

@Diabolical666 is a cool as fuck, an excellent grower and a hottie to boot.

It's fun watching you dig yourself deeper.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Um....Yeah. You are.
> 
> @Diabolical666 is a cool as fuck, an excellent grower and a hottie to boot.
> 
> It's fun watching you dig yourself deeper.


Even better watching u delude yourself more


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Even better watching u delude yourself more


Do you smoke meth? That's starting to be the only rational explanation.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You made a mistake. Nothing more. None of these pricks have any right to berate you for it.





Venus55 said:


> And may I add c2g was the original and only member who suggested I will need to send "pics of my tits" to prove that I am not a sock, and was the first to persecute me after doing what I was instructed to. So go figure?
> In nature of the thread,
> "Be careful of what u wish for."
> And don't cry *bloody murder *when your wish is granted.


Shall we review?



Venus55 said:


> My bad, I was under the impression there's so much more to this life than trolling weed forums playing keyboard warriors. But if that's what floats ya boat,, hey I'm not here to judge. Peace





Venus55 said:


> The way u just did..?. Ah ... Derr....
> 
> U know what, all I did was ask a what I thought was innocent fucking question about pissy weed and after a few decent answers get hounded by a bunch of cock-compensaters much like yourself. If it makes u feel like a "real" man to start attacking randoms on a fucking weed forum (a place I honestly thought people would be pretty chilled considering) then so be it. Fuck. This particular forum is called Toke n Talk isn't it. So I toked, and then I talked. Like wtf seriously





Venus55 said:


> Sounds like u know a little more about that scenario than I do. Each to their own.
> I don't know what u fuckers are smoking but it certainly ain't of the "euphoric" type now is it. Geez boys, I smoke to relax and get happy, "high" I think it's called. Although according to the knowledgeable crowd here I could be wrong?? U fuckers are obviously smoking FAR too much it's lost the ability to give u that effect. Too much cock n not enough pot being smoked by the sounds of things. Anyway keep it up Cowboys





Venus55 said:


> Oh yeah "dat" got me good! How fucking old are u 12? Way past your bedtime your mums waiting to tuck u in. Nigh nigh precious





Venus55 said:


> Ummmm, be a bit strange if I didn't love dick wouldn't it? I don't recall ever giving the impression I was a dyke. Lol. I really am talking to a bunch of juvenile jockeys


Now Annie came in with what the forum does to test socks ... which you label persecution.



curious2garden said:


> Of course you are honey. If you want us to believe that bullshit, you'll need to send pics of your tits in PM to @neosapien with the date and RIU written on your chest. Otherwise you're just another crusty sock in our book


Then a male came in and gave you support. Your recruitment reflex kicked right in.



Venus55 said:


> Fuck. Someone FINALLY gets it. (If you're not being sarcastic) like every other fucker on here seems programmed to be. Why be so damn resistant?? I just couldn't get my head around it. Hence agreeing to the pic - "if this doesn't work fuck I've got nothing" n I've never met more inhospitable people in my life.
> *i hope you're not fucking with me. Am in the midst of getting RELAXED. GETTING HAPPY. Something some of u Cowboys should give a go once in while!!


I came in and added a bit more information here about our site and why we responded as we did.



cannabineer said:


> If you have been paying any attention at all, you'll know that our corner of the Internet has had problems with older members making sock puppet accounts specifically to harsh the buzz in here.
> 
> You came here with illiterate bluster, just like some of the accounts others have named above.
> 
> The dealbreaker however is that you rejected the one path to legitimacy via the good works of our own Dr. @neosapien. So if you're not a sock puppet, you certainly have brought nothing so far beyond an annoying manner and no valuable content whatsoever, excepting your friend's bubble bags.


You came in with a preconceived notion of what "weed site posters" should be like. The second quote after my comment shows this. The reality here is quite different from your preconception, and we tried to tell you. You responded with name-calling and insinuations - and provocative pics, which naturally recruited the local boobhounds.

A question:
When a new member comes in with a fixed concept of what the community is like, does zero research into who is doing what and for what reason ... in a community that has been tight-knit for years ... and then works to shove her concept down our gullets ... who is responsible for that? And what sort of responses may the newcomer expect?

And what sort of 35-year-old adult sends boob pics to "a random" on the internet - and then blames others for how they are dispersed? Why in God's name would you blame neo, to whom you volunteered the pics? You appear not to have figured out that anything on the Internet is not secure. PMs are not secure, and a 35-year-old not knowing this speaks volumes to your notional intelligence. We are not responsible for your acts of obvious stupidity, or your immunity to reality. Reality has absolutely no sympathy for chicks who post skin in order to bribe reality.



Venus55 said:


> Seriously. Get off me. It was in a freaking pony tail and very intentional why I didn't show it.
> ~I'm feeling awfully good right now. The non stop thought process begins~
> I have absolutely no pity for chicks that end up having dirty pics of them selves plastered all over social media from a now ex partner who thought he'd share. Don't put yourself in that position(literally) and u have nothing to worry about. Can still send your boyfriend dirty pics. Heaps of ways to be tastefully dirty without major details of your physique showing. More fun too I think. Bit painful sometimes trying to get the right angle in the right light +filter bla bla bla.
> Haha Ive fucking lost it so sorry! Where was I gojng with all that??? My hair not showing!


This is the third time I have run this down for you. At this point, I ask you to stop importuning me with your false scripts of victimhood. I will not entertain your manipulations via PM, and I won't waste my time discussing adult topics on the boards with an aging preteen who stomps and holds her breath to get her way in a community with other, real, living people in it.
The only guy whom you have left in your corner is a known sexual predator whose collarbone account seeks submissive women for "general torment". You alone are the architect of your reception here.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You made a mistake. Nothing more. None of these pricks have any right to berate you for it.


Says the guy who calls an out of the closet homosexual faggot because they do not share the same political views. Then when called on his behavior uses every adolescent game in the book to avoid simply apologizing for his bigotry.



Venus55 said:


> What would u know honestly? You have no involvement nor warranted input here. Maybe u should assemble yourself and march back on to tnt yeah? I told my partner because what sunshine said hit home. So please don't come in here professing to understand or even be slightly aware of the thinkings of a woman living on the other side of the globe to u. Especially when u've had 0% involvement thus far. It's women like u that are more of a disgrace to the feminist movement than women who bare their bodies. To uncover and admire the beautiful female anatomy is empowering to women, not degrading, as these sexist bigots and misogynists would have all believe in their idealistic existence. Can u understand that?
> 
> It's when women attack other women purely on the basis of hoping to achieve the respect of a man(or mob itc), that u are truly degrading. Not only to yourself but all womankind.


So the female who doesn't understand you don't send nudes to 'randoms' [sic] has the temerity to define feminism for all females. As a software engineer allow me to explain the internet is not secure. Neo is not to blame for your lack of judgment.

Dia has been a part of this since you started on Karah's man hands. She gave you a subtle check at that time and you chose to ignore her. She is a very valued member of RIU and one of the grow legends on this site.

Pitty [sic] for women hmmm? (Wonderful Freudian slip since you have previously spelled it correctly). I have no pity for people who bury themselves by their own hand and refuse to own it. Blaming everyone else for their bad behavior, no matter their gender. Please do not PM me your insults. Put them in public and we'll deal with them there. Instead of sneaking, in PM, in a teenage attempt to hide your real nature.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yours is terminally up and locked. Neo is far from blameless but here you are attacking the victim, you steaming pile of shit.


Shut the fuck up, those words mean shit coming from a guy that gets off on controlling women and making them workout for his own pleasure. Like you're in good ass shape. why don't you workout, dickhead? You're just jealous because I'm in control of this specific situation and you're not. She already thanked me for my services, you should apologize for being such a jealous asshole.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> What would u know honestly? You have no involvement nor warranted input here. Maybe u should assemble yourself and march back on to tnt yeah? I told my partner because what sunshine said hit home. So please don't come in here professing to understand or even be slightly aware of the thinkings of a woman living on the other side of the globe to u. Especially when u've had 0% involvement thus far. It's women like u that are more of a disgrace to the feminist movement than women who bare their bodies. To uncover and admire the beautiful female anatomy is empowering to women, not degrading, as these sexist bigots and misogynists would have all believe in their idealistic existence. Can u understand that?
> 
> It's when women attack other women purely on the basis of hoping to achieve the respect of a man(or mob itc), that u are truly degrading. Not only to yourself but all womankind.


I see what you say and you contradict half of it. You talking shit doesnt even compare to how I am as a woman ...nice try tho. Womankind is a vast spectrum..you on one end, me on the other..know fucking that chica


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Thank you.


Careful dear, that guy is a documented sm/domination freak. He likes to torture women


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yours is terminally up and locked. Neo is far from blameless but here you are attacking the victim, you steaming pile of shit.





Singlemalt said:


> Careful dear, that guy is a documented sm/domination freak. He likes to torture women


He also makes them workout because deep down he thinks they all look like trash and need to be fixed.


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 27, 2017)

Tact is the knack of making a point without making an enemy. -Sir Isaac Newton


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Careful dear, that guy is a documented sm/domination freak. He likes to torture women


But she will like that. She keeps returning here to prosecute a lost cause and get the Nerf bataka of truth applied over and over. Frankly, what she needs is a little less bondage (arguable, I know) and a little more discipline.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)

It's hard not to feel humorless, as a woman and a feminist, to recognize misogyny in so many forms, some great and some small, and know you're not imagining things. It's hard to be told to lighten up because if you lighten up any more, you're going to float the fuck away. The problem is not that one of these things is happening; it's that they are all happening, concurrently and constantly.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> It's hard not to feel humorless, as a woman and a feminist, to recognize misogyny in so many forms, some great and some small, and know you're not imagining things. It's hard to be told to lighten up because if you lighten up any more, you're going to float the fuck away. The problem is not that one of these things is happening; it's that they are all happening, concurrently and constantly.


 
LOL. This is amazing.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> It's hard not to feel humorless, as a woman and a feminist, to recognize misogyny in so many forms, some great and some small, and know you're not imagining things. It's hard to be told to lighten up because if you lighten up any more, you're going to float the fuck away. The problem is not that one of these things is happening; it's that they are all happening, concurrently and constantly.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)

cannabineer said:


>


You're making yourself look crazy by obsessing over a woman that obviously got u so "butthurt"!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> You're making yourself look crazy by obsessing over a woman that obviously got u so "butthurt"!


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Says the guy who calls an out of the closet homosexual faggot because they do not share the same political views. Then when called on his behavior uses every adolescent game in the book to avoid simply apologizing for his bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think u need to get your facts straight. I am not the person who attacked or even brought attention to the fact that karah has man hands. It was mr sunshine who did that in PICTURE of YOURSELF THREAD. Here let me refresh your memory 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/picture-of-yourself-thread.42351/page-1512#post-13794440
Sheesh, and I have no problem telling u what I said to u in pm. You are a spiteful, misogynistic old lady who's behaviour is reminiscent of your teenage years. As another member brought to my attention u would have grown up in the 60's and 70's right in the middle of the feminist movement and here you are dragging us so many years backwards. It takes a certain bitterness in a woman and mother to berate a fellow female the way u have done and continue to do. 
You spend an awful lot of time on here judging and insulting, Annie. I can't imagine your home life is a very pleasant one. But that's not for me to speculate. So I'm sorry I take that back. 
Please feel free to go on your not so merry little way and I will be so inclined to do the same. Your attempts to burn me with your acidic spittle are proving futile. I will ask u again, politely, to go away.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I think u need to get your facts straight. I am not the person who attacked or even brought attention to the fact that karah has man hands. It was mr sunshine who did that in PICTURE of YOURSELF THREAD. Here let me refresh your memory
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/picture-of-yourself-thread.42351/page-1512#post-13794440
> Sheesh, and I have no problem telling u what I said to u in pm. You are a spiteful, misogynistic old lady who's behaviour is reminiscent of your teenage years. As another member brought to my attention u would have grown up in the 60's and 70's right in the middle of the feminist movement and here you are dragging us so many years backwards. It takes a certain bitterness in a woman and mother to berate a fellow female the way u have done and continue to do.
> You spend an awful lot of time on here judging and insulting, Annie. I can't imagine your home life is a very pleasant one. But that's not for me to speculate. So I'm sorry I take that back.
> Please feel free to go on your not so merry little way and I will be so inclined to do the same. Your attempts to burn me with your acidic spittle are proving futile. I will ask u again, politely, to go away.


Did you call Annie a "_*Gobi fereg*_"? Nice


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Did you call Annie a "_*Gobi fereg*_"? Nice


The way she projects, it's a foregone conclusion


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 27, 2017)

I wanna hear more about the Gobi fereg, aka Olgoi Chorchoi.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I think u need to get your facts straight. I am not the person who attacked or even brought attention to the fact that karah has man hands. It was mr sunshine who did that in PICTURE of YOURSELF THREAD. Here let me refresh your memory
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/picture-of-yourself-thread.42351/page-1512#post-13794440
> Sheesh, and I have no problem telling u what I said to u in pm. You are a spiteful, misogynistic old lady who's behaviour is reminiscent of your teenage years. As another member brought to my attention u would have grown up in the 60's and 70's right in the middle of the feminist movement and here you are dragging us so many years backwards. It takes a certain bitterness in a woman and mother to berate a fellow female the way u have done and continue to do.
> You spend an awful lot of time on here judging and insulting, Annie. I can't imagine your home life is a very pleasant one. But that's not for me to speculate. So I'm sorry I take that back.
> Please feel free to go on your not so merry little way and I will be so inclined to do the same. Your attempts to burn me with your acidic spittle are proving futile. I will ask u again, politely, to go away.





Venus55 said:


> View attachment 4064196


Quod Erat Demonstrandum, @cannabineer, remember she's not good at proofs,


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Artistically nude and actually nude are two different things. And I answered u honestly. Neosapien made promises that if I give him what he wants he will go out of his way to do what I need, assuring me "everyone will follow suit." Which of course never happened. He then persisted for "kitty" shots to which I always refused. Even admitting at one point that he's remained friendly with me in pure hope that he will eventually get "those kitty shots". So AGAIN, I was gullible, my fault. He still needs to wear the fact that he too has a wife and harassed a random on the web for personal pics in order to be accepted on a weed forum. Is he completely unaccountable in all this is he? Also keeping in mind he eventually found it necessary to betray my trust and share the pics



Wait wait wait ....lol 

You were sending nude pics to Neo, with the belief everyone would except you because of it ......LMFAO 


Wow


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 27, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Do you smoke meth? That's starting to be the only rational explanation.


I think you're on to something......


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Wait wait wait ....lol
> 
> You were sending nude pics to Neo, with the belief everyone would except you because of it ......LMFAO
> 
> ...


No you fool. *Neo telling me repeatedly that once he has his say, if positive, that everyone will follow suit., * in exchange for bla bla bla,, 
I've admitted I had a brain-fade at the time. I'm not perfect. I fucked up. So what? Get over it now children good god


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> No you fool. *Neo telling me repeatedly that once he has his say, if positive, that everyone will follow suit., * in exchange for bla bla bla,,
> I've admitted I had a brain-fade at the time. I'm not perfect. I fucked up. So what? Get over it now children good god


The pics prove your not perfect....so that clears that part up....and were all children because we didn't show our tube socks to strangers?

I don't know you ....and I'm speaking for myself when I say the doctor spanked the wrong end with a baseball bat when you were born....you show your fun bags, get caught .....write a fucking message on a pink piece of paper....and then tell me it was a brain fade ....lol 

Good thing this wasn't a murder trial ....I'm seeing premeditation titty flashing all day ((not a brain fade)) .....or in your case a permanent brain fade.....but the fact your calling people children after doing the most childish shit I've seen in a while is LOL to the fullest .....not to mention trying your hardest to make it high school drama with Neo after the fact.....childish is posting your mosquito bites on a pot forum and thinking it's all good and safe .....I'm not defending Neo either .....I could honestly give a fuck ....I'm just here to laugh at the sheer stupidity of the situation.

I've got 20$ bucks that says you strolled around wal mart looking for a pink piece of paper and a cheap towel to cover your chicken neck for the pic......sounds more like a childish crush to me ...((child))


"Only children show there saggy loppers to strangers"

George washinton


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> No you fool. *Neo telling me repeatedly that once he has his say, if positive, that everyone will follow suit., * in exchange for bla bla bla,,
> I've admitted I had a brain-fade at the time. I'm not perfect. I fucked up. So what? Get over it now children good god


I would elaborate on the fool part as well.....but I'm sure your busy in a PM.

(.)(.)


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)

Just wanted to give a quick shout out to the ever predictable and “as reliable as the next sunrise is” usual suspects for commenting on my each and every post.

Without them, I wouldn’t be in such a fortunate position to be able to learn from their years (decades?) of experience that they impart on me every time I post, without me even having to ask for it!

It’s this type of invaluable grey beard knowledge one can only earn after personally living through both world wars and hand down to the next generation.

So thank you to the rollitup og’s (overtly geriatrics) for schooling me in their ways”.

Perhaps if your respective uncles’ had of chosen to cuddle you as a toddler after interfering with you, you may all have a more positive outlook on life. Gotta play the hand you’re dealt I guess however.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 27, 2017)

You never know till you know you know


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2017)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> You never know till you know you know


Perchance you know @jacksmuff


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> ...All fearful neuroticisms about age deleted.......
> Gotta play the hand you’re dealt I guess however.


Precisely, good luck with that pumpkin, all the way to the saggy grave.
PS I know a really good plastics guy to lift those Cooper's droopers.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Just wanted to give a quick shout out to the ever predictable and “as reliable as the next sunrise is” usual suspects for commenting on my each and every post.
> 
> Without them, I wouldn’t be in such a fortunate position to be able to learn from their years (decades?) of experience that they impart on me every time I post, without me even having to ask for it!
> 
> ...


Once you've reached a certain age, all this frenetic projecting and virtue signaling becomes really tiring. Take a nice nap, honey.

We're only alive into this advanced seniority (and the hard-won wisdom that came with it) because we laid down all this extraneous waste of psychic energy. Hell, if you do too, your flotation devices might even start back to where they belong.


----------



## Nafydad420 (Dec 27, 2017)

"If the words ‘life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness’ don’t include the right to experiment with your own consciousness, then the Declaration of Independence isn’t worth the hemp it was written on."


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 27, 2017)

LOLS, LOLS and more LOLS


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Perchance you know @jacksmuff


Unfortunanetely I do not I made up that saying one day when I was trying to be a smart add to an employee


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 28, 2017)

The sadistic narcissist perceives himself as Godlike, ruthless and devoid of scruples, capricious and unfathomable, emotion-less and non-sexual, omniscient, omnipotent and omni-present, a plague, a devastation, an inescapable verdict.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> The sadistic narcissist perceives himself as Godlike, ruthless and devoid of scruples, capricious and unfathomable, emotion-less and non-sexual, omniscient, omnipotent and omni-present, a plague, a devastation, an inescapable verdict.


 How many of those words did you have to look up, honey?


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> LOLS, LOLS and more LOLS


You looked at your titty pic again didn't you.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2017)

@Venus55


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 28, 2017)

"Although no one 
can go back and 
make a new start, 
anyone can start 
from now and 
make a brand 
new ending."

~ Carl Bard


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> The sadistic narcissist perceives himself as Godlike, ruthless and devoid of scruples, capricious and unfathomable, emotion-less and non-sexual, omniscient, omnipotent and omni-present, a plague, a devastation, an inescapable verdict.





Yessica... said:


> Hey Buck…take this test for me and please post your results.
> 
> http://personality-testing.info/tests/SD3/
> 
> ...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 29, 2017)

"Actions always prove why words mean nothing." no idea who said it


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 29, 2017)

I look around and see so much fear, people getting more and more comfortable with their hate, more at ease being mean, more united in their separation. And I think, NO. Not me. I will not get lost in this fearful world. I will not play with bullies. I will continue to be brave and kind. I will speak for real unity. And no matter what, I will never stop loving.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2017)

The narcissism is deep in this one


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 29, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I look around and see so much fear, people getting more and more comfortable with their hate, more at ease being mean, more united in their separation. And I think, NO. Not me. I will not get lost in this fearful world. I will not play with bullies. I will continue to be brave and kind. I will speak for real unity. And no matter what, I will never stop loving.


"Showing your (.)(.)'s doesn't make you brave."

-Hugh Hefner


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

"Would you look at that, I mean would you just look at it." - see4
"I will cut you deep." - see4
"Anyone want to see my purple bulbous?" - see4
"Penis" - see4

"That's hot" - Paris Hilton


----------



## see4 (Dec 29, 2017)

Buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo. ( Grammatically correct )

*Buffalo and buffalo.*
The space between Buffalo and and, and and and buffalo is too far apart. ( Grammatically correct )


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I look around and see so much fear, people getting more and more comfortable with their hate, more at ease being mean, more united in their separation. And I think, NO. Not me. I will not get lost in this fearful world. I will not play with bullies. I will continue to be brave and kind. I will speak for real unity. And no matter what, I will never stop loving.


You are a bully ... the sneaky dishonest kind who won't even admit when and whom she is bullying.
So of course you don't play with bullies. Nothing runs more scared than an aging bully who has become aware of her strength starting to fail. The predator becomes prey. Bravery has nothing to do with it and is one of your reflexive lies.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> "Showing your *(.)(.)*'s doesn't make you brave."
> 
> -Hugh Hefner


 Nice tat ta's!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Nice tat ta's!


 Nips are a bit low ... why does that look familiar


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Nips are a bit low ... why does that look familiar


How do I love thee, let me count the ribs.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 29, 2017)

The ones who know the least about u always have the most to say; dogs always bark when they don’t know someone. 

~lol


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)

*“The music business is a cruel and shallow money trench, a long plastic hallway where thieves and pimps run free, and good men die like dogs... There's also a negative side.” *

― Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How do I love thee, let me count the ribs.


One ...
two ...
three ...
(encounters terrain)


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 29, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> You are a bully ... the sneaky dishonest kind who won't even admit when and whom she is bullying.
> So of course you don't play with bullies. Nothing runs more scared than an aging bully who has become aware of her strength starting to fail. The predator becomes prey. Bravery has nothing to do with it and is one of your reflexive lies.


Sweetheart we are ALL ageing are we not? I’m 35yo and still in my prime! Lol. (U ever think for a min it was simply an _excuse _for the exhibition?) Lol.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Sweetheart we are ALL ageing are we not? I’m 35yo and still in my prime! Lol. (U ever think for a min it was simply an _excuse _for the exhibition?) Lol.


*aging

You were too busy basking in the attention of hormone-soaked males to develop yourself, and that is why you are now coming up against the limits of this sort of shallow, parasitic living. 

As for the exhibition(ism), yes I am certain it was purely about the thrill of being seen and getting the old response out of the men. It is painful when that stops working, as it did on this weed forum (sic!), and like the grasshopper in the fable, you didn't lay any stores of actual character in for the coming long winter.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2017)

Positively aesopian, kudos.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 29, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> *aging
> 
> You were too busy basking in the attention of hormone-soaked males to develop yourself, and that is why you are now coming up against the limits of this sort of shallow, parasitic living.
> 
> As for the exhibition(ism), yes I am certain it was purely about the thrill of being seen and getting the old response out of the men. It is painful when that stops working, as it did on this weed forum (sic!), and like the grasshopper in the fable, you didn't lay any stores of actual character in for the coming long winter.


*ageing - British English
*aging - American English


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> *ageing - British English
> *aging - American English


I looked it up, and I concede that point. However it does nothing to dilute what I was telling you. It is diagnostic that you should retreat into a technicality to avoid discussing the rutting kangaroo in the room.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 29, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I looked it up, and I concede that point. However it does nothing to dilute what I was telling you. It is diagnostic that you should retreat into a technicality to avoid discussing the rutting kangaroo in the room.


Marsupial musth, nice


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Marsupial musth, nice


Yeah those hands in his pockets are up to no good


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)

color...colour... I missed the exhibitionism. damn.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Sweetheart we are ALL ageing are we not? I’m 35yo and still in my prime! Lol. (U ever think for a min it was simply an _excuse _for the exhibition?) Lol.


So tell us besides exploiting the genetics you inherited how have you invested in your life? Because your utter solipsism and focus on aging telegraphs your fear of losing your only valuable asset.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> So tell us besides exploiting the genetics you inherited how have you invested in your life? Because your utter solipsism and focus on aging telegraphs your fear of losing your only valuable asset.


I would be more than happy to answer your question if you are happy to answer the questions I’ve already asked so many times before? Such as:
1.When and how have I “lied”?
2. Who have I “hurt” and how?
3. What have I done to you personally for u to believe that your persistent and constant stalker-esque, trolling behaviour is not only warranted but also acceptable?
4. And what is it ur hoping to achieve by this borderline, obsessive behaviour?

Only when u feel as tho ur ready to answer these questions *_sans lies or assumptions,_ will we be in a better position to actually converse.

_*_edit


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 30, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I looked it up, and I concede that point. However it does nothing to dilute what I was telling you. It is diagnostic that you should retreat into a technicality to avoid discussing the rutting kangaroo in the room.


Or perhaps, there simply wasn’t anything in your response worthy of discussing?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I would be more than happy to answer your question if you are happy to answer the questions I’ve already asked so many times before? Such as:
> 1.When and how have I “lied”?
> 2. Who have I “hurt” and how?
> 3. What have I done to you personally for u to believe that your persistent and constant stalker-esque, trolling behaviour is not only warranted but also acceptable?
> ...


_quod erat demonstrandum_


Venus55 said:


> Or perhaps, there simply wasn’t anything in your response worthy of discussing?


As my response was about you, I am constrained to concur.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I would be more than happy to answer your question if you are happy to answer the questions I’ve already asked so many times before? Such as:
> 1.When and how have I “lied”?
> 2. Who have I “hurt” and how?
> 3. What have I done to you personally for u to believe that your persistent and constant stalker-esque, trolling behaviour is not only warranted but also acceptable?
> ...


LOL nice dodge so you have done nothing but rely on your inherited genetics. At your age I was more concerned about morbidity and mortality than posing for another vapid shot of my sagging dermis.

*edited for accessibility


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> color...colour... I missed the exhibitionism. damn.


If you PM the right people I'm sure you can get copies. Almost every cock compensator (her word) and cock wrangler (her word) saved them.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> I would be more than happy to answer your question if you are happy to answer the questions I’ve already asked so many times before? Such as:
> 1.When and how have I “lied”?
> 2. Who have I “hurt” and how?
> 3. What have I done to you personally for u to believe that your persistent and constant stalker-esque, trolling behaviour is not only warranted but also acceptable?
> ...


as words in their proper order appear to be beyond your grasp, allow me to do it with a picture.


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 30, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> The ones who know the least about u always have the most to say; dogs always bark when they don’t know someone.
> 
> ~lol


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 30, 2017)

One of the greatest regrets in life is being what others would want you to be, rather than being yourself.

~Shannon L. Alder


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 30, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL nice dodge so you have done nothing but rely on your inherited genetics*?*[...]


LOL nice answer to your own question. Why the need to ask me then if your _assumptions _are already deemed true? 


curious2garden said:


> At your age I was more concerned about morbidity and mortality than posing for another vapid shot of my sagging dermis.


Forgive my indifference. I don’t recall 
soliciting the information? What I do recall is asking specific questions to be answered factually and not based upon “_lies _or _assumptions.” _To which you couldn’t adhere. 

“You can’t expect to receive that which you’re not prepared to give.”

~Me


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 31, 2017)

Wow some of you yanks are conservative..its just tits...
I cannot believe your picking and bullying a stranger over tit pics....never been to southern France or Spain? Greek islands? Tits everywhere..
Turn on TV and theirs tits on nearly every night and pussy on some nights as well.
Its just tits...

We can drive down the street on a Friday night and yell " show us ya tits" and get lots of flashes. We can go to the beach and see white pointers....I used to take the wife and in laws to the topless waitress's at the local every Friday night...lets face it even women like a good tit to look at.

And Venus, trusting anyone one on this site is silly. Expecting Americans to "get" us aussies is never going to happen. The majority just like picking and insulting and thinking their the best. It seems that way anyway as they seem to make the most noise..
The people your arguing with are known trolls. They jump as a group on any thread that they think may get a bite and throw insults about. They do it because they have nothing else in life and doing this makes themselves feel good. They will even resort to picking on spelling error's, which is funny when they had to change the English language to suit their poor grammar...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 31, 2017)

“The true measure of a man is how he treats you when others are not looking.” 
― Alessandra Torre


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

lol harden the fuck up theres alittle aussie qoute for yas.. i dont no what youre beef is with miss venus but get over it trust americans to be buzzkills over dumb shit when its a time of celebration i love you cunts but fuck use need to harden up some times i swear fuck me dead


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

who do i pm about thos nudes


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 31, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> who do i pm about thos nudes


If ya ask @ruby fruit he will send ya a dick pic..


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> If ya ask @rubyfruit he will send ya a dick pic..


im fine thanks lol


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

wouldent mind seing mis venuses penis tho if u no what i mean


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> who do i pm about thos nudes


LMAO!!! You’re a funny prick lol!!


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> LMAO!!! You’re a funny prick lol!!


lol i couodent help my self sorry


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

happy new years miss venus


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> lol i couodent help my self sorry





giglewigle said:


> happy new years miss venus


All good gigs I still have a sense of humour! You’ve been sweet to me always. 
Happy New Years to you too!! Xx


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> All good gigs I still have a sense of humour! You’ve been sweet to me always.
> Happy New Years to you too!! Xx


Happy new years looking forword to another year of banter and becoming a better grower


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

lol im drunk allready


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2017)

Lol, I'd make a rude drunk if ever had to start drinking again. Bought some beers the other day, just can't get into it unless its 110 degrees outside.

If you saw one pair of tatas you say them all pretty much. But us men will always take a look before asking you to roll em up and put them em away again, just in case its a good pair.
I still don't understand the attraction, but it is what it is, we gotta look.


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

ANC said:


> Lol, I'd make a rude drunk if ever had to start drinking again. Bought some beers the other day, just can't get into it unless its 110 degrees outside.
> 
> If you saw one pair of tatas you say them all pretty much. But us men will always take a look before asking you to roll em up and put them em away again, just in case its a good pair.
> I still don't understand the attraction, but it is what it is, we gotta look.


lol ye i drink cuse im dry bjt i dissagree on tje tits i fuken love em perhaps its cuse i was bottle fed


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2017)

No, you misread, we all love em, I just don't understand why.


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

shout out to boobs hay anc whats your fav srain


----------



## giglewigle (Dec 31, 2017)

i really like boobs ay


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 31, 2017)

Because mams make our jizzlets strong. That's why we like a girl with big jugalugs.


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2017)

All of them! I do love the exodus cheese and anything chocolate flavored as well as diesels.

I don't like em too big, not sure what to do with all of it.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 31, 2017)

Titties and beer. I thank -insert deity of choice here- almighty for big titties and beer.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

May Light always surround you;
Hope kindle and rebound you.
May your Hurts turn to Healing;
Your Heart embrace Feeling.
May Wounds become Wisdom;
Every Kindness a Prism.
May Laughter infect you;
Your Passion resurrect you.
May Goodness inspire 
your Deepest Desires.
Through all that you Reach For, 
May your arms Never Tire.

HAPPY NEW YEARS ALL XXXX


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Because mams make our jizzlets strong. That's why we like a girl with big jugalugs.


Did you get to see the pics before they were pulled?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> If you PM the right people I'm sure you can get copies. Almost every cock compensator (her word) and cock wrangler (her word) saved them.


OR..... he could go directly to the source? I bet that thought never crossed your mind now did it? No of course not. Honesty isn’t one of your fortes you’ve made that quite obvious.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> How many of those words did you have to look up, honey?
> 
> View attachment 4064356


I imagine her google search history looks something like this:

"quotes to make you sound smart and stuff".


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> OR..... he could go directly to the source? I bet that thought never crossed your mind now did it? No of course not. Honesty isn’t one of your fortes you’ve made that quite obvious.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> OR..... he could go directly to the source? I bet that thought never crossed your mind now did it? No of course not. Honesty isn’t one of your fortes you’ve made that quite obvious.


All you've done is shriek about what a victim you are because neo shared your pics. Then you say you'd still happily hand them out to others 

You're right; I cannot conceive of that level of duplicity and stupidity.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> All you've done is shriek about what a victim you are because neo shared your pics. Then you say you'd still happily hand them out to others
> 
> You're right; I cannot conceive of that level of duplicity and stupidity.


Could you quote where I said I’d happily give them out? All of your replies are based on “assumptions”. Each and every one of them. Lol. Might need to sharpen your sleuth skills. Especially when pm’ing members specifically to ask them about their relationship with me. And yet you still have no factual information to back your grossly wild assumptions. You’re truly vested in me I can say that, and I’m somewhat flattered. But equally “weirded” out.
The amount of “Abe’s” you guys have called lately and been so far from the mark is beyond humorous. Keep up the awesome detective work lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Could you quote where I said I’d happily give them out? All of your replies are based on “assumptions”. Each and every one of them. Lol. Might need to sharpen your sleuth skills. Especially when pm’ing members specifically to ask them about their relationship with me. And yet you still have no factual information to back your grossly wild assumptions. You’re truly vested in me I can say that, and I’m somewhat flattered. But equally “weirded” out.
> The amount of “Abe’s” you guys have called lately and been so far from the mark is beyond humorous. Keep up the awesome detective work lol.


Your boobs are gross.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Could you quote where I said I’d happily give them out? All of your replies are based on “assumptions”. Each and every one of them. Lol. Might need to sharpen your sleuth skills. Especially when pm’ing members specifically to ask them about their relationship with me. And yet you still have no factual information to back your grossly wild assumptions. You’re truly vested in me I can say that, and I’m somewhat flattered. But equally “weirded” out.
> The amount of “Abe’s” you guys have called lately and been so far from the mark is beyond humorous. Keep up the awesome detective work lol.





Venus55 said:


> OR..... he could go directly to the source? I bet that thought never crossed your mind now did it? No of course not. Honesty isn’t one of your fortes you’ve made that quite obvious.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Your boobs are gross.


Yeah....... nah..... Nice try tho. Ask neo what he thinks about em would you?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Yeah....... nah..... Nice try tho. Ask neo what he thinks about em would you?


Um. They're gross.
I couldn't even fap to them.

Not trying to see saggy veiny 55 year old eggs on a nail, attached to a chicken neck.

You realize some of these guys haven't had sex in over 10 years (Abe) and would be excited seeing an actual cows udder?

I think it's funny you think you're "sexy". You are not.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

lol. I’m still unable to see where I supposedly said “I would happily hand them out” if asked? Be a gentleman and highlight it for me would you?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> lol. I’m still unable to see where I supposedly said “I would happily hand them out” if asked? Be a gentleman and highlight it for me would you?





Venus55 said:


> OR..... he could go directly to the source? I bet that thought never crossed your mind now did it? No of course not. Honesty isn’t one of your fortes you’ve made that quite obvious.


here meth mama. i got you.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Um. They're gross.
> I couldn't even fap to them.
> 
> Not trying to see saggy veiny 55 year old eggs on a nail, attached to a chicken neck.
> ...


Neo hasn’t had sex in over 10yrs? Well now that explains a lot then. I still have the pms of him saying “you literally have perfect tits”. Although I get it now. That was code for “your tits are gross please send me more”? Right, yes got it. 

Faark


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> here meth mama. i got you.


Haha yeah nah sorry AM I BLIND? I suggest referring him to the source to ASK. That’s not a guarantee he’ll receive. Can you wrap your head around that? Geez I thought you were good at this


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Haha yeah nah sorry AM I BLIND? I suggest referring him to the source to ASK. That’s not a guarantee he’ll receive. Can you wrap your head around that? Geez I thought you were good at this


But that is not what you said.



Venus55 said:


> OR..... he could go directly to the source? I bet that thought never crossed your mind now did it? No of course not. Honesty isn’t one of your fortes you’ve made that quite obvious.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Haha yeah nah sorry AM I BLIND? I suggest referring him to the source to ASK. That’s not a guarantee he’ll receive. Can you wrap your head around that? Geez I thought you were good at this


Yep. Meth for sure. Lol. 

Who's talking about neo? Get off his dick he's married. 

Why does your neck look like chicken skin?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> But that is not what you said.


Well she's already been pegged as a liar among many other things.

Meth. It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yep. Meth for sure. Lol.
> 
> Who's talking about neo? Get off his dick he's married.
> 
> Why does your neck look like chicken skin?





Bob Zmuda said:


> Well she's already been pegged as a liar among many other things.
> 
> Meth. It's what's for dinner.


Haha funny shit. Here we gooo!!

“Insults are the arguments employed by those who are in the wrong.” 

(Ps. Unless you’re able to provide proof that I’ve lied about anything, hush now would you?)


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Well she's already been pegged as a liar among many other things.
> 
> Meth. It's what's for dinner.


Did you see what she did there? You specified abe and she changed it to neo. She turned the argument into one that you didn't make and began arguing with herself and tossing that lying mess at you. One cannot argue with that level of deceit.

Look at this amazing lie.



Venus55 said:


> Not once have I lied throughout this entire situation. Not once.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> But that is not what you said.


No. Nor did I say I would happily give them out? So can you concede you made an assumption yet or not?


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Did you see what she did there? You specified abe and she changed it to neo. She turned the argument into one that you didn't make and began arguing with herself and tossing that lying mess at you. One cannot argue with that level of deceit.
> 
> Look at this amazing lie.


Hahahaha stop it I’m seriously chuckling to myself. I didn’t send “Abe” any pics. Just neo. No one else. 
You’re clutching at straws now. I can save you if you’d only let me. Lol


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yep. Meth for sure. Lol.
> 
> *Who's* *talking* *about* *neo*? Get off his dick he's married.
> 
> Why does your neck look like chicken skin?


Well maybe you need to remind your good friend of that? Because when he was on the board claiming how happy he was with his wife he was STILL asking me for “kitty” shots. Comprehende? You may as well concede this one. Don’t worry I’m sure there’ll be more lol, you’ll have your chance again.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Well she's already been pegged as a liar among many other things.
> 
> Meth. It's what's for dinner.


Did you see what she did there? You specified abe and she changed it to neo. She turned the argument into one that you didn't make and began arguing with herself and tossing that lying mess at you. One cannot argue with that level of deceit.

Check out this amazing lie.


Venus55 said:


> Not once have I lied throughout this entire situation. Not once.


And this one.


Venus55 said:


> Haha funny shit. Here we gooo!!
> 
> “Insults are the arguments employed by those who are in the wrong.”
> 
> (Ps. Unless you’re able to provide proof that I’ve lied about anything, hush now would you?)


Guess who initiated insult mode ... hmmm that makes her wrong by her own standard.


Venus55 said:


> The way u just did..?. Ah ... Derr....
> 
> U know what, all I did was ask a what I thought was innocent fucking question about pissy weed and after a few decent answers get hounded by a bunch of cock-compensaters much like yourself. If it makes u feel like a "real" man to start attacking randoms on a fucking weed forum (a place I honestly thought people would be pretty chilled considering) then so be it. Fuck. This particular forum is called Toke n Talk isn't it. So I toked, and then I talked. Like wtf seriously





Venus55 said:


> Cmon Cowboys seriously... Like I need to prove shit to a bunch of cock smoking clowns! Haha, but what the hell im in a good mood! View attachment 3999433


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2017)

Whoa! Teach me to go mix a couple reservoirs, transplant some Mendobreath, work on my flower and veg tables. 

Here is some information that Malt offered another person.


Singlemalt said:


> .....snip......
> Only a kid or one who hasn't mentally matured debates like that; literally your style is "your mom wears army boots". The secret to debating adults and winning is to listen to them, and pick up on their mistakes, hammer them. You make shit up and repeat it. You'll never ever get into the medal round with that technique


Your only hope is to negotiate with @Singlemalt . Now you get to wrestle with the Prisoner's Dilemma.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Did you see what she did there? You specified abe and she changed it to neo. She turned the argument into one that you didn't make and began arguing with herself and tossing that lying mess at you. One cannot argue with that level of deceit.
> 
> Check out this amazing lie.
> 
> ...


Sorry Bear sweetheart. Show me again where I have insulted yourself or bob IN THIS THREAD? Stop clutching at threads posted back in aug/sep. when I was being attacked by a “mob” of strangers. But frankly tho, that’s all you have isn’t it?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Sorry Bear sweetheart. Show me again where I have insulted yourself or bob IN THIS THREAD? Stop clutching at threads posted back in aug/sep. when I was being attacked by a “mob” of strangers. But frankly tho, that’s all you have isn’t it?


Wow, so much dishonesty

Moving the goalposts
Pretending you didn't initiate the insults
Acting as if something you said elsewhere/elsewhen has somehow expired
The sly insinuation that I am the idiot here


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Whoa! Teach me to go mix a couple reservoirs, transplant some Mendobreath, work on my flower and veg tables.
> 
> Here is some information that Malt offered another person.
> 
> ...


Annie, if you don’t have facts, then you don’t have an argument. I know you’re well aware of this but persistently ignorant to the fact .

Well ok boys and girls, looks like that’s it then? I’ve had a huge New Years and need some beauty sleep before my son arrives home this afternoon. (Oh, did I just give you information that you not only didn’t request but also didn’t require?)
Sorry about that. Night guys ‘‘twas fun in my intoxicated state. But now


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> Wow, so much dishonesty
> 
> Moving the goalposts
> Pretending you didn't initiate the insults
> ...


May I add a little “childish” also? Night bear bear. Have a good New Years now won’t you?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Annie, if you don’t have facts, then you don’t have an argument. I know you’re well aware of this but persistently ignorant to the fact .
> 
> Well ok boys and girls, looks like that’s it then? I’ve had a huge New Years and need some beauty sleep before my son arrives home this afternoon. (Oh, did I just give you information that you not only did you not request but also didn’t require?)
> Sorry about that. Night guys ‘‘twas fun in my intoxicated state. But now


I feel SOOOOO sorry for your son.

Send him here though. I'm sure he'd love to see how his Mom acts on the web.


----------



## lokie (Dec 31, 2017)

What's going on in this thread?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 31, 2017)

"The wowser mistakes the world for a penitentiary and themselves as the warden"


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 31, 2017)

Most of them


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> All you've done is shriek about what a victim you are because neo shared your pics. Then you say you'd still happily hand them out to others
> 
> You're right; I cannot conceive of that level of duplicity and stupidity.


Seriously, go back one page where Giggle mentions wanting to see her saggy socks. She's all giddy again over it ......WTF 

Victim---*HA!!!!*

I feel like the victim for having to see a crazy Australian ladies saggy tits.


I bet if she took those picks in a football hiking position. They would have never been pulled from RIU. Mostly because they would have been out of frame rolling around on the floor somewhere.


((Starts humming/singing))
" can you you tie em in a knot...can you tie em in a bow....





Do your Tits ............













hang low"


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I feel SOOOOO sorry for your son.
> 
> Send him here though. I'm sure he'd love to see how his Mom acts on the web.


Bet she was the coolest mom to all her sons friends.

Gurgle Burgle.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 31, 2017)

"Pulling someone down will never help you reach the top"


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2017)

I like a good downward pull to switch things up.

8==D


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 31, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Bet she was the coolest mom to all her sons friends.
> 
> Gurgle Burgle.


Ahhhhh, my son is a toddler. You see what I’m saying about assumptions? Smh... I think the three stoogers were doing just fine without you hey


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Ahhhhh, my son is a toddler. You see what I’m saying about assumptions? Smh... I think the three stoogers were doing just fine without you hey


Your poor son.

He is doomed.


----------



## Mafia Man (Dec 31, 2017)

“As for those who spite you, and seemingly just because, it’s only evident that they’re learning from you. Maybe you taste bad - kind of like medicine, kind of like truth - and to them you’re thought unsafe. There is flattery in being chewed up and spat out. Humans have always had a hard time digesting foreign things. “
-Criss Jami


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 31, 2017)

Venus55 said:


> Ahhhhh, my son is a toddler. You see what I’m saying about assumptions? Smh... I think the three stoogers were doing just fine without you hey


Toddlers love titties...... 


But more puzzling, you said he arrives home this afternoon......and your posting tit pics with a toddler to take care of ......mom of the year


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 1, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> "Pulling someone down will never help you reach the top"


But pulling _everyone_ down will help.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Mafia Man said:


> “As for those who spite you, and seemingly just because, it’s only evident that they’re learning from you. Maybe you taste bad - kind of like medicine, kind of like truth - and to them you’re thought unsafe. There is flattery in being chewed up and spat out. Humans have always had a hard time digesting foreign things. “
> -Criss Jami


 Hello familiar stranger


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

Mafia Man said:


> “As for those who spite you, and seemingly just because, it’s only evident that they’re learning from you. Maybe you taste bad - kind of like medicine, kind of like truth - and to them you’re thought unsafe. There is flattery in being chewed up and spat out. Humans have always had a hard time digesting foreign things. “
> -Criss Jami


Another Abe sock. 

Instead of laughing at us about him be careful with him. He's a convicted pedo. 


Bob Zmuda said:


> Your poor son.
> 
> He is doomed.


Also where does a toddler go so he's not with his mom at the holidays


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Another Abe sock.
> 
> Instead of laughing at us about him be careful with him. He's a convicted pedo.
> 
> ...


Abe sock is obvious and quite frankly, boring. 

But this was also my first question. 

Where the fuck was the toddler? Did he have his own holiday festivities to attend?

Who's the actual dad (million dollar question for her as well!)

Probably on account of her meth addiction someone else has custody. 

Unsurprising.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Abe sock is obvious and quite frankly, boring.
> 
> But this was also my first question.
> 
> ...


Raised in such a progressive environment I'm sure he's out championing women's rights.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Abe sock is obvious and quite frankly, boring.
> 
> But this was also my first question.
> 
> ...


For me the 64 thousand $AU question is, how on earth does someone with most of her looks left wear out a heterosexual man with a male toddler so very fast? I'll wager it was all of his "assumptions".


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2018)

Mafia Man said:


> “As for those who spite you, and seemingly just because, it’s only evident that they’re learning from you. Maybe you taste bad - kind of like medicine, kind of like truth - and to them you’re thought unsafe. There is flattery in being chewed up and spat out. Humans have always had a hard time digesting foreign things. “
> -Criss Jami



*WELCOME NEW MEMBER!!!!!!!!!*

Such a neat kawinkydink you'd stop here first.


_ r _ _ z i _.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Another Abe sock.
> 
> Instead of laughing at us about him be careful with him. He's a convicted pedo.
> 
> ...


Ok I’ll answer that. He spent New Years night at his grandparents like he has every other New Years.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 1, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Abe sock is obvious and quite frankly, boring.
> 
> But this was also my first question.
> 
> ...


Isn’t it better to ask rather than assume? His father and I have been together 10yrs in May. He is also a spitting image of his dad, there’s no questions regarding paternity. Not that I needed to tell you that.....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Ok I’ll answer that. He spent New Years night at his grandparents like he has every other New Years.


Good I'm really glad he isn't in a custody split. I don't wish any ill on a child.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Good I'm really glad he isn't in a custody split. I don't wish any ill on a child.


Although wishing ill to a child’s parent is kind of the same thing isn’t it?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 1, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Although wishing ill to a child’s parent is kind of the same thing isn’t it?


No one wishes you ill...

we just don't like you and wish you go to some forum for lifted trucks where you belong.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 1, 2018)

“Be submissive to one another.” By this phrase, the idea of hierarchy - that one has authority over another - is completely eliminated. If coercion and force are not used, the submission is completely voluntary, not compulsory.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 1, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> “Be submissive to one another.” By this phrase, the idea of hierarchy - that one has authority over another - is completely eliminated. If coercion and force are not used, the submission is completely voluntary, not compulsory.




quotestomakeyousoundsmart.com

Explain this quote in your own words.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Although wishing ill to a child’s parent is kind of the same thing isn’t it?


Oh my aren't you the drama queen. That is precisely why so many of us dislike you. You are completely and utterly self-absorbed. I don't care enough to wish you ill. I just wish you out of my online milieu.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Although wishing ill to a child’s parent is kind of the same thing isn’t it?


No.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> No.


Isn't that the fucking truth. Say one nice thing to the wing nut and suddenly she's a victim! I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

Right_Minga said:


> Yet here you are following her around....
> 
> Heard of the ignore button, love?


I've heard of the report button, you'll be gone shortly pumpkin


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

Right_Minga said:


> Project much?


LOL Abe remembers your projector memes CN!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

abe supercro sock list:
ovo
buzzardbreath
gully
uncle_martin
right minga
blunt massa
inbudwetrust1
johnei
venus56
mafia man

I'll continue the list as more abe's come to mind.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

Right_Minga said:


> Snitch.


LOL how did that house arrest for pedophilia work out for you?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Right_Minga said:


> blunt massa? i highly doubt that one.


 This is your chance to correct and complete the list, abe.













Hurry before they kill this warsock!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> This is your chance to correct and complete the list, abe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL don't worry there will be another one. There's always another one. Talk about an obsession.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL don't worry there will be another one. There's always another one. Talk about an obsession.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Right_Minga said:


> Warsock? I haven't fired a single shot. Why you hating on me?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Right_Minga said:


> Right? abe can't get you out of your head.


Fify


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

Right_Minga said:


> Right? You can't get him out of your head.


LOL I'm not the one spending days/weeks/months of my life creating socks. The quotes will remain Abe.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't that the fucking truth. Say one nice thing to the wing nut and suddenly she's a victim! I won't make that mistake again.


I asked a question. It was answered. Again, why _assume _I’m playing the “victim”? 

I have nothing to do with these “socks” that keep mysteriously popping up in my defence. (And sometimes not.)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I asked a question. It was answered. Again, why _assume _I’m playing the “victim”?
> 
> I have nothing to do with these “socks” that keep mysteriously popping up in my defence. (And sometimes not.)


1) Replace "assume" with "observe"
2) Irrelevant.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2018)

Right_Minga said:


> Yet here you are following her around....
> 
> Heard of the ignore button, love?





Right_Minga said:


> Project much?


*WELCOME NEW MEMBER!!!*

How coincidental you would pop into this thread.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2018)

Right_Minga said:


> Snitch.


*TRIGGERED *


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 1, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> quotestomakeyousoundsmart.com
> 
> Explain this quote in your own words.


Ahh, it’s very self explanatory. I don’t think I could spell it out any clearer than it already is.. but here let me try.

If peolple ceased trying to tell each other what to do *(by way of submission) - stopped vying for dominance over one another - then there’s no battle to be had.

How’s that? Simple enough for you?

“Stay away from negative people. They have a problem for every solution.” 

*


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Right_Minga said:


> Looks like I've met my match and then some.
> 
> I bid you good day, sir. I say I bid you good day!


 Nice that you remembered some of my better memes! I'd be flattered if that came from a human.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 1, 2018)

Right_Minga said:


> Looks like I've met my match and then some.
> 
> I bid you good day, sir. I say I bid you good day!


LOL @cannabineer don't you just love how he re-uses all the memes we once deployed on him. Some of us even put together the fact abe was mainliner. I can't take credit for that epiphany.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2018)

Right_Minga said:


> View attachment 4066648


Coming from someone that socks up multiple times just to exchange with strangers on the internet....lol



Because their wittle feelings got hurted.

*TRIGGERED!!!!*

*So sad....*


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL @cannabineer don't you just love how he re-uses all the memes we once deployed on him. Some of us even put together the fact abe was mainliner. I can't take credit for that epiphany.


It does elegantly show that his claim not to be obsessed is a lie. Guy is batshit crazy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> This is your chance to correct and complete the list, abe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Too late.


Nice work ....lol

Painfully desperate/obvious GWN 

Geez


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 1, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Ahh, it’s very self explanatory. I don’t think I could spell it out any clearer than it already is.. but here let me try.
> 
> If peolple ceased trying to tell each other what to do - stopped vying for dominance over one another - then there’s no battle to be had.
> 
> ...


Well after picking through all those spelling and grammatical errors you still didn't come close. 

Maybe don't post quotes you don't understand?

Simple enough for you?


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 1, 2018)

Grammatical mistakes and typing errors are not the same thing. 

Please stop now.

*...and that’s exactly what it means stop being a dick.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 1, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Grammatical mistakes and typing errors are not the same thing.
> 
> Please stop now.
> 
> *...and that’s exactly what it means stop being a dick.


No shit. You have both. LOL

*... Nope. Sorry _hun.
_
back to your escort job now.


----------



## starboy420 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ive tried reading this thread I just don't get it haha I quite liked the pics tho or dare I say that lol I love this forum


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 2, 2018)

"Life is a fight, but not everyone is a fighter. Other wise bullies would be an endangered species"

-Andrew Vachss


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 2, 2018)

starboy420 said:


> Ive tried reading this thread I just don't get it haha I quite liked the pics tho or dare I say that lol I love this forum


If you liked the pics just search India Bordón and you can see more of them, LOL


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 3, 2018)

People Will Forget What You Said, They Will Forget What You Did, But They Will Never Forget How Much You Made Them Feel.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 3, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> People Will Forget What You Said, They Will Forget What You Did, But They Will Never Forget How Much You Made Them Feel.


“People will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel.”
-Maya Angelou


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 3, 2018)

“Demons run when a good man goes to war
Night will fall and drown the sun
When a good man goes to war

Friendship dies and true love lies
Night will fall and the dark will rise
When a good man goes to war

Demons run, but count the cost
The battle's won, but the child is lost” 
― Steven Moffat


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 4, 2018)

The man who is most aggressive in teaching tolerance is the most intolerant of all: he wants a world full of people too timid and ashamed to really disagree with anything.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 4, 2018)

"_Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things you didn't do, than by the ones you did do_" *Mark Twain*


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 5, 2018)

"Bite off more than you can chew and then chew like hell."
– *Peter Brock*


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 5, 2018)

Life asked Death, “Why am I loved and you hated?” Death replied, “Because you’re a beautiful lie and I’m a painful truth.”


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 6, 2018)

I believe that sex is one of the most beautiful, natural, wholesome things that money can buy.

~Steve Martin


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 6, 2018)

For women, the best aphrodisiacs are words. The G-spot is in the ears. He who looks for it below there is wasting his time.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> For women, the best aphrodisiacs are words. The G-spot is in the ears. He who looks for it below there is wasting his time.


 Thank you; that perfectly explains why you posted neck-down skin shots.


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2018)

I never got to see the pics, can someone draw them for me?


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 6, 2018)

starboy420 said:


> Ive tried reading this thread I just don't get it haha I quite liked the pics tho or dare I say that lol I love this forum


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 6, 2018)

"Why are people so unkind?"

-Kamahl


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 6, 2018)

Don't be trippin' if your luck's gone bad, be glad. It'll empty out the fake fuckin' friends you had.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 6, 2018)

Never settle for being someone’s down-time, spare time, part-time or sometimes. If someone can’t be there for u all of the time, they’re not worth any of your time.


----------



## Gman94 (Jan 6, 2018)

" In a closed society where everybody's guilty, the only crime is getting caught. In a world of thieves, the only final sin is stupidity." 

"So we shall let the reader answer this question for himself: who is the happier man, he who has braved the storm of life and lived or he who has stayed securely on shore and merely existed?"

"If you can't make yourself understood by your friends, you'll be in trouble when your enemies come for you."

"Graffiti is beautiful; like a brick in the face of a cop."

Hunter S Thompson, what a legend


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 7, 2018)

Mafia Man said:


> View attachment 4069386


You sketch these yourself? If so, nice work. So “life like”.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 8, 2018)

“Biting's excellent. It's like kissing - only there is a winner.” 
― Neil Gaiman


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 9, 2018)

“To heal a wound you need to stop touching it.”


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 9, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> “To heal a wound you need to stop touching it.”


Yeah those herpes are never gonna heal if you keep picking at them.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 9, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> You sketch these yourself? If so, nice work. So “life like”.


Impressively accurate.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2018)

"You keep punching by egging obvious war socks on."

- cannabineer


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 9, 2018)

“The greater self-confidence an individual possesses, the less inclined he is to put down others. This says a lot about those who constantly belittle.” 
― Richelle E. Goodrich


----------



## charface (Jan 9, 2018)

Mafia Man said:


> View attachment 4070569


I been hacked...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 9, 2018)

"Guys named Luke have small penises"

Bob m. Zmuda


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 9, 2018)

“I saw the world from the stars' point of view, and it looked unbearably lonely.” 
― Shaun David Hutchinson


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Jan 9, 2018)

“We are going to have an unbelievable, perhaps record-setting turnout for the inauguration, and there will be plenty of movie and entertainment stars. *All the dress shops are sold out* in Washington. It’s hard to find a great dress for this inauguration.”


“An ‘*extremely credible source*’ has called my office and told me that Barack Obama’s birth certificate is a fraud” 

“Ariana Huffington is unattractive, both inside and out. I fully understand why* her former husband left her for a man – he made a good decision.” *

“I will build a great wall – and *nobody builds walls better than me*, *believe me* – and I’ll build them very inexpensively. I will build a great, great wall on our southern border, and I will make Mexico pay for that wall. Mark my words.”


----------



## llnknth (Jan 9, 2018)

"SUCK MY BALLS!"

Eric Cartman


----------



## lokie (Jan 10, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Umb,,,,,, you don't have to put it in your mouth....so it should be fine.
> 
> Although that's a strategy to win quick


I say old chap, when gentlemen engage in such activities, who is the victor?







The biter, for taking one for the team and just getting the chore over with?
Or the bitee, for having the stamina to last enough bouts to achieve a happy ending?

I wounder WWSTD?
What Would Sun Tzu Do?


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You seem upset.
> 
> Have a snack hoe.
> View attachment 4070821


Snack? Looks like the main course.


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 10, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> what is it with all u troll cunts on here use all troll tje same and use all jse the same shitty profile pics fuck at this point i thing its just one dude with multiple accounts





giglewigle said:


> yep suck a dick hows that cunt





giglewigle said:


> this is post a quote not post youre fantesy





giglewigle said:


> lol im a guy fuck wit





giglewigle said:


> i actuelly never made that offer so i think ur getting ur fantesys mixed up with rreal life





giglewigle said:


> lol ur the shitest trol ever u must have 0 self respect resorting to edeting my posts to make it look like i said somthin i did not lol ur not even tryng u lazy cunt have a go u mug





giglewigle said:


> no thanks i dont think i wanna catch a disease





giglewigle said:


> well im a noob so get the fuck over it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 10, 2018)

Mafia Man said:


> View attachment 4070953


Again this gambit won't work, Abe, the enemy of my enemy is not necessarily my friend
-Annie


----------



## Mafia Man (Jan 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Again this gambit won't work, Abe, the enemy of my enemy is not necessarily my friend
> -Annie


Don't let anyone live in your head rent free.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

Mafia Man said:


> Don't let anyone live in your head rent free.


But Annie, bear, SRH, malt, myself etc ALL live in your head rent free Abe.

How's your cat named, "dead mother"?
(always thought that was a weird name)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Again this gambit won't work, Abe, the enemy of my enemy is not necessarily my friend
> -Annie


He's become even MORE unhinged.

It's cool though, I'm STILL on a high from his banning.

Pretty much made my year.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 10, 2018)

"Don’t stoop low for attention. Be better. Not bitter."

- Unknown.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 11, 2018)

If you are going to judge others it is wisest to do so individually not collectively and on your own direct experience of them personally. But first - and throughout - *examine* *yourself* *closely*. Blurred vision can often occur due to the lens, perspective and perceptions of the viewer projected onto the object that it sees.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 11, 2018)

Life is a series of events and sensations. Everything else is interpretation. Much is lost in translation and added in assumption. 

Familiarity can provide the misguided illusion of understanding. Assume nothing. 

“And if u insist on continuing to make assumptions about my character, I’ll advise you only this: assume you will always be wrong.”


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 11, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> If you are going to judge others it is wisest to do so individually not collectively and on your own direct experience of them personally. But first - and throughout - *examine* *yourself* *closely*. Blurred vision can often occur due to the lens, perspective and perceptions of the viewer projected onto the object that it sees.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 11, 2018)

"The greatest enemy is your own ego."


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 11, 2018)

Dunning-Kruger effect

I am wiser than this man, for neither of us appears to know anything great and good; but he fancies he knows something, although he knows nothing; whereas I, as I do not know anything, so I do not fancy I do. In this trifling particular, then, I appear to be wiser than he, because I do not fancy I know what I do not know.
-Plato Apology


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> If you are going to judge others it is wisest to do so individually not collectively and on your own direct experience of them personally. But first - and throughout - *examine* *yourself* *closely*. Blurred vision can often occur due to the lens, perspective and perceptions of the viewer projected onto the object that it sees.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 11, 2018)

I don’t think haters are small-minded; it’s more tragic than that. I think they’re great minded, but choose to sell themselves short every day.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 12, 2018)

"A straight line may be the shortest distance between two points, but it is by no means the most interesting”

― Robert Holmes


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 13, 2018)

" The club was full of smoke and lies.."

-Jeff Healey. The House that love built.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 13, 2018)

Sex without love is a meaningless experience, but as far as meaningless experiences go its a pretty damn good one. 

~Woody Allen


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 13, 2018)

T.H. WHITE/\

"Sales cures all" 
Mark Cuban


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 13, 2018)

@Narcisstic Robot Those pics are yucky. don't you dare put any in here.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @Narcisstic Robot Those pics are yucky. don't you dare put any in here.


LOL


----------



## “Cambo” (Jan 13, 2018)

“Life is hard, it’s even harder when your stupid”. John Wayne


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @Narcisstic Robot Those pics are yucky. don't you dare put any in here.


Hey King High, how's it going? Usurp anyone today?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 13, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I don’t think haters are small-minded; it’s more tragic than that. I think they’re great minded, but choose to sell themselves short every day.


Most people are other people. Their thoughts are someone else’s opinions, their lives a mimicry, their passions a quotation.
- Oscar Wilde

PS you'll find some great ones for us here: http://www.planetofsuccess.com/blog/2017/hater-quotes/


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 14, 2018)

“I'm pretty good with a screwdriver. I don't mean the drink, though actually, now I come to think of it…”

― Justin Richards


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 14, 2018)

I suppose it is tempting, if the only tool you have is a hammer, to treat everything as if it were a nail.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 14, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I suppose it is tempting, if the only tool you have is a hammer, to treat everything as if it were a nail.


Its not the size of the hammer ,but the nail your thowing it at!

Scary movie


----------



## Excessive_Toker (Jan 14, 2018)

"Two Belding's in one building, one of whom is balding!"
- Screech in The Fabulous Belding Boys


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 14, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I suppose it is tempting, if the only tool you have is a hammer, to treat everything as if it were a nail.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 14, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4073345


Thats what she said?
Your ass must be....; )


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2018)

Nyanya said:


> @srh88 your cool but a faggot cuz you are part of ti faggot gang but I got that low on white girl black girl brown niger


I'll fuck your day up if you come at me like that again sf


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4073345


----------



## srh88 (Jan 15, 2018)

Nyanya said:


> Plummer faggit trololololololol get in my level beta


Lol too easy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

Nyanya said:


> Nya. You are a stupid faggit nya. Nigggees can't even smoke wit ya boy too beta nya. Faggitfagfagfiit





Nyanya said:


> Nya. You are a stupid faggit nya. Nigggees can't even smoke wit ya boy too beta nya. Faggitfagfagfiit


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Nyanya said:


> Nya. You are a stupid faggit nya. Nigggees can't even smoke wit ya boy too beta nya. Faggitfagfagfiit





Nyanya said:


> Nya. You are a stupid faggit nya. Nigggees can't even smoke wit ya boy too beta nya. Faggitfagfagfiit


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Nyanya said:


> E battle me then faggot I already served the science faggot and the fat faggot and the old lady faggot
> 
> Shitpostimg again cause I can how's the baby bob I bet you already dropped it beta faggot


Still living at your Moms house and pretending that brown sugar is heroin?

Just checking.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

Nyanya said:


> View attachment 4073505


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2018)

Nyanya said:


> View attachment 4073505


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

Nyanya said:


> View attachment 4073505


Still not really committing huh?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Still not really committing huh?


Borderlines sigh.........


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

I like this thread. I think I'll take it over.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like this thread. I think I'll take it over.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

"Don't cum in girls without telling them, cuz they get like, really mad" - Bob Zmuda


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)

@Nugachino now's your chance girl!


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 15, 2018)

Children please..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 16, 2018)

Perhaps, if you weren't so busy regarding my shortcomings, you'd find that I do possess redeeming qualities, discreet as they may be. I notice when the sky is blue. I smile down at children. I laugh at any innocent attempt at humor. I quietly carry the burdens of others as though they were my own. And I say 'I'm sorry' when you don't. I’m not without fault, but I’m not without goodness either.


----------



## Late Nice Supplies (Jan 16, 2018)

24/20 smoking


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2018)

*"Dicks don't suck themselves." *- Mr sunshine


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2018)

*"If I send the you nudes will you make the world like me?" *- penis55


----------



## eyelid (Jan 16, 2018)

It is often found that modesty and humility not only do no good but are positively hurtful when they are shown to the arrogant who have taken up a prejudice against you either from envy or from any other cause. Machiavelli


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Another Abe sock
-curious2garden


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 16, 2018)

It may well be that we will have to repent in this generation. Not merely for the vitriolic words and the violent actions of the bad people, but for the appalling silence and indifference of the good people who sit around and say, "Wait on time.

~Martin Luther King Jr.,


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like this thread. I think I'll take it over.







@Bob Zmuda
@mr sunshine
@srh88
@Gary Goodson
@Singlemalt
@neosapien
@see4
@cannabineer
@jerryb73
@Bareback
@Indacouch

Shit I'm forgetting important peeps, help me out cn


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @Bob Zmuda
> @mr sunshine
> @srh88
> @Gary Goodson
> ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> @Bob Zmuda
> @mr sunshine
> @srh88
> @Gary Goodson
> ...


@420God
@Blue Wizard
@lokie
All I got, big dab on board


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> @420God
> @Blue Wizard
> All I got,* big dab on board*



A blended or a "single malt"?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> A blended or a "single malt"?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> A blended or a "single malt"?


Some "Shirley" single-vine, thrice-rectified, then aged five years in Indonesian polypropylene ... con a sewer shit fer shurr


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2018)

I like our new thread. It's roomy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like our new thread. It's roomy.


I've been checking the acoustics.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2018)

Who has the Cheetos?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like our new thread. It's roomy.


 Too much Lladró in those fucking cheap Ikea shelves. I got this (draws hammers back on two barrels of birdshot)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Who has the Cheetos?


*passes Malt the Cheetos*


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Too much Lladró in those fucking cheap Ikea shelves. I got this (draws hammers back on two barrels of birdshot)


LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Too much Lladró in those fucking cheap Ikea shelves. I got this (draws hammers back on two barrels of birdshot)


LOL!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> *passes Malt the Cheetos*


your pleasure, Sir?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Who has the Cheetos?


f'n irish


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> your pleasure, Sir?


A Glenlivit 18 in one of your signature carved ice glasses please


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

Coming right up!









Some assembly required


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

I was thinking of opening one of these. We can afford it. I found a fat wad of cash marked MAMMOPLASTY; party on


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I was thinking of opening one of these. We can afford it. I found a fat wad of cash marked MAMMOPLASTY; party on


LOL


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2018)

Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

mr sunshine said:


> Lol


 Could you flutter around the place, defecating randomly and from altitude? That'd be great.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> A Glenlivit 18 in one of your signature carved ice glasses please


I'm in - a double sir if it's is not a bother.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2018)

Mmmmmm, bar food


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Mmmmmm, barf


Fify heehee


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4074294


sweet entertainment


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm in - a double sir if it's is not a bother.


By all means!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm really into these guys lately


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm really into these guys lately


 Try these! It's like Barney x RIU


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm really into these guys lately


LOL you have so much more of this in your immediate future, ha ha


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL you have so much more of this in your immediate future, ha ha


I tried getting her into "Donnie Darko" the other day but she wasn't very into it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I tried getting her into "Donnie Darko" the other day but she wasn't very into it.


One of my favorite movies. Who envisioned that rabbit!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> One of my favorite movies. Who envisioned that rabbit!


yeah definitely in my top 3


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> yeah definitely in my top 3


Have you seen this one?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Have you seen this one?


No should I?


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 16, 2018)

Never presume to know a person based on the one dimensional window of the internet. A soul can’t be defined by critics, enemies. Neither can it be explained by posts or blogs that lack facial expressions, tone or insight into the person’s personality and intent. Until people “get that”, we will forever be a society that thinks Beautiful Mind was a spy movie and every stranger is really a friend.

~Shannon L. Alder


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2018)

I can't dance, but ice cubes don't have a chance


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Never presume to know a person based on the one dimensional window of the internet. A soul can’t be defined by critics, enemies. Neither can it be explained by posts or blogs that lack facial expressions, tone or insight into the person’s personality and intent. Until people “get that”, we will forever be a society that thinks Beautiful Mind was a spy movie and every stranger is really a friend.
> 
> ~Shannon L. Alder


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2018)

* You Chose *

You chose.
You chose.
You chose.

You chose to give away your love.
You chose to have a broken heart. 
You chose to give up. 
You chose to hang on.

You chose to react.
You chose to feel insecure.
You chose to feel anger.
You chose to fight back.
You chose to have hope.

You chose to be naïve. 
You chose to ignore your intuition.
You chose to ignore advice.
You chose to look the other way. 
You chose to not listen. 
You chose to be stuck in the past. 

You chose your perspective. 
You chose to blame. 
You chose to be right.
You chose your pride. 
You chose your games.
You chose your ego.
You chose your paranoia. 
You chose to compete.
You chose your enemies.
You chose your consequences.

You chose.
You chose.
You chose.
You chose.

However, you are not alone. Generations of women in your family have chosen. Women around the world have chosen. We all have chosen at one time in our lives. We stand behind you now screaming: 

Choose to let go.
Choose dignity. 
Choose to forgive yourself.
Choose to forgive others.
Choose to see your value.
Choose to show the world you’re not a victim.
Choose to make us proud.
Shannon L. Alder


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 16, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


Ooooooooh noooooooo!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 16, 2018)

"Fuck a job, grow weed."- Mr sunshine


----------



## eyelid (Jan 17, 2018)

_“A nation that continues year after year to spend more money on military defence than on programs of social uplift is approaching spiritual doom”. _MLK 1967


----------



## Karah (Jan 17, 2018)

My favorite quote from one of my favorite books.

"He stared up at the stars: and it seemed to him then that they were dancers, stately and graceful, performing a dance almost infinite in its complexity. He imagined he could see the very faces of the stars; pale, they were, and smiling gently, as if they had spent so much time above the world, watching the scrambling and the joy and the pain of the people below them, that they could not help being amused every time another little human believed itself the center of its world, as each of us does."


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 17, 2018)

Good morning. 

I awoke with a raging phallus.


----------



## Moldy (Jan 17, 2018)

*Our posturings, our imagined self-importance, the delusion that we have some privileged position in the Universe, are challenged by this point of pale light. (Carl S.)*
<<<<<< (That dot)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2018)

"Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can't help but cry. I mean I'd love to be skinny like that but not with all those flies and death and stuff."_ - Mariah Carey_, pop singer


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I awoke with a raging phallus.









-Salvador Dali


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No should I?


Oh yes! Idiocracy is very good. I highly recommend.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 17, 2018)

Idea for a New Movie Script:


“Cannibequeers Quest”


“After suffering horrifically, the debilitating effects of a plethora of emotional injuries purposely inflicted upon him in callous & unprovoked attacks by a mysterious, younger, female newcomer to the rollitup forum, the highly respected & infinitely aged “pillar” of the online cannabis consumption community, takes it upon himself to decree a one man holy war, (read plus 2 ever present, tag along, similarly decrepit, trusty “yes men” keyboard warrior sidekick trolls), upon thy enemy, the foul temptress, Venus, who so brazenly a fronted cq’s online forum dictatorship.


Such was the insipid personal nature and severity of these attacks by said newcomer, it is unsure if Cannibequeer will ever fully recover to his once former, glorious, miserable self.


The newcomers attacks however, consisting primarily, in the uploading of semi naked photos of herself, to completely unrelated topics of interest to Cannibequeers own, served as a kind of insidious, premeditated infiltration of Cq’s persona, to dissolve him from within like a malignant cancer.


As his lifes hour glass fights its last futile, seemingly hopeless battle against its natural sworn foe - gravity, the last few remaining grains of sand sit precariously perched, ready for the inevitable final descent into nothingness. He will be forever remembered by the internet however, in the back pages of some stoners online handbag club, but only if someone searches for “can I be”, or “queer”, or both.


It can be argued, that these seemingly innocent actions, on behalf of the newcomer, became the source of ignition or point of origin, for the inception of Cannibequeers online “Holy War” upon thy devilled temptress.


Cannibequeers undying belief in his own verbal quick draw capabilities, spur him on to fulfilling his self proclaimed prophecy in life, and serve to reinforce his self importance, as he masterfully parades his highly adept, wizard like control, over the feeble English language. He wields but mere words before him, for all to see on their screens. A literary demi god, whose powers spawn from the misery of those he chooses to unleash his alliteration assassinations upon.


Folk lore has it he carries a well weathered, trusty thesaurus, to aid in the flexing of ones “literary muscle” and “next level wordsmith abilities”, for the silent ovations and internet adulations of fan boys and girls alike, so they may swoon over his prowess of prose and rain “likes” upon it, countless likes from all 4 corners of this vast and formidable forum


Even though he is in his rapidly diminishing, twilight phase of this, his earthly life, he is time rich, being physically impotent and essentially immobile due to excessive ageing, he can serve no useful productive purpose, for any reason, leaving him in a “Stephen Hawkings-Esque” state, able to spend each and every hour, of everyday on rollitup retorts and replies, carefully constructed, highly polished, laser guided, literary surgical precision.”


The final chapter in this epic tale of cq is as of yet, unwritten, but I believe it would build in a crescendo of ever increasing bullying and stalking of the fowl she beast temptresses who dared to post semi-clad photos of themselves. All of the bullying ultimately tempted karma too far, and finally it would have its wicked way with him. 


A tremendous lightning bolt strikes his 
most prized possession, a fairytale sized giant “Jack and the Beanstalk-esque” Cannabis Sativa, whose main trunk measures 10 feet across, it reaches skywards from his lawn and disappears into the clouds above. A branch the size of a bus falls off the gigantic stoners bush, and plummets toward the roof of cq’s humble abode, tearing through his roof with haste, crushing cq and ending his life in an instant.


The wicked plot twist revealed at the end of this epic tale happens when the final scene cuts to the aftermath of this execution by karma of biblical proportions, and the audience sees the crushed lifeless body of cq draped in a bloody mess over the remnants of his favourite office chair, sitting in front of his laptop screen which is somehow still partially working, but flickering on and off randomly, like a misbehaving street light, alone in the dark. And what was it that was flickering on the screen in front of cqs pulverised corpse? None other than a slideshow of Venus55’s semi-nude uploads, on an endless repeat cycle, flickering, eerily in the darkness. 


In the final scenes it is revealed, much to the surprise of the audience, that cqs most adored past time, or rather, his uncontrollable addiction or fetish, whilst alone in his dank, simple office, was to stroke his once formidable, but now only flaccid penis to images of Venus’ body, until ultimately it ended his miserable existence , earthly presence and online stain.... 


[Rough Copy Only]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Idea for a New Movie Script:
> 
> 
> “Cannibequeers Quest”
> ...


 So this is the spiritual serenity that marks today's evolved, feministic adult. I am simply in awe.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Idea for a New Movie Script:
> 
> 
> “Cannibequeers Quest”
> ...


You know no ones gonna read that right?

But holy mothafuckin wall of melty butthurt. I have never seen someone so affected by the interwebz. 

You're fuckin NUTS lady. (Or most likely dude)


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> So this is the spiritual serenity that marks today's evolved, feministic adult. I am simply in awe.


Do not be deceived: bad company corrupts good morals.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Do not be deceived: bad company corrupts good morals.


Warum versuche ich dich zu vermeiden, wenn du das nicht unmöglich machst weil du mich einfch nicht in Ruhe lassen kannst?

Dein dramatischer Wahnsinn gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. 

übrigens, Hasi ...


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 17, 2018)

Du bist ein verdammter Heuchler


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2018)

"You don't come here for the hunting, do you?"

》A bear《


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 17, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You know no ones gonna read that right?
> 
> But holy mothafuckin wall of melty butthurt. I have never seen someone so affected by the interwebz.
> 
> ...


Some are born mad, some achieve madness, and some have madness thrust upon them. — The latter applies in this case.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Some are born mad, some achieve madness, and some have madness thrust upon them. — The latter applies in this case.


Yeah.

It's a pot forums fault you're batshit crazy.

This just keeps getting better.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Idea for a New Movie Script:
> 
> 
> “Cannibequeers Quest”
> ...


I didn't even read that because....


Saggy tits 


But judging from the length of it.




























*TRIGGERED!!!*


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 17, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah.
> 
> It's a pot forums fault you're batshit crazy.
> 
> This just keeps getting better.


I'm thinking a meth forum is more her ((SPEED)).....hehe


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 17, 2018)

On a serious note.....be careful guys/gals.


She can type really fast thanks to those two extras tappin the key board when she's mad ..

(.)
(.)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> On a serious note.....be careful guys/gals.
> 
> 
> She can type really fast thanks to those two extras tappin the key board when she's mad ..
> ...


LOL!


----------



## eyelid (Jan 17, 2018)

_What kind of men, then, does our society need? What is the "social character" suited to twentieth century Capitalism? It needs men who co-operate smoothly in large groups; who want to consume more and more, and whose tasks are standardized and can easily be influenced and anticipated. It needs men who feel free and independent, not subject to any authority, or principle, or conscience - yet willing to be commanded, to do what is expected, to fit into the social machine without friction._ Erich Fromm


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 17, 2018)

A dick won't suck itself.

Mr. Sunshine


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 17, 2018)

This “pot forum” bears no onus. Only a handful of halfwits lacking basic manners and the ability to display tact and diplomacy towards and when dealing with others. 

Argue with me all you want. All of you. I have apologised repeatedly for any actions in which I may have offended. Each one of you has wilfully refused any and all of these attempts, and have chosen this path of constant conflict. 

So in return, expecting me to remain civil, courteous, mindful or respectful towards each of those inflicting insults is a ridiculous stance to have on each one of your behalf.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> This “pot forum” bears no onus. Only a handful of halfwits lacking basic manners and the ability to display tact and diplomacy towards and when dealing with others.
> 
> Argue with me all you want. All of you. I have apologised repeatedly for any actions in which I may have offended. Each one of you has wilfully refused any and all of these attempts, and have chosen this path of constant conflict.
> 
> So in return, expecting me to remain civil, courteous, mindful or respectful towards each of those inflicting insults is a ridiculous stance to have on each one of your behalf.


Translation:




* TRIGGERED!!!*

*( ) ( )*
* . . *


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> This “pot forum” bears no onus. Only a handful of halfwits lacking basic manners and the ability to display tact and diplomacy towards and when dealing with others.
> 
> Argue with me all you want. All of you. I have apologised repeatedly for any actions in which I may have offended. Each one of you has wilfully refused any and all of these attempts, and have chosen this path of constant conflict.
> 
> So in return, expecting me to remain civil, courteous, mindful or respectful towards each of those inflicting insults is a ridiculous stance to have on each one of your behalf.


So......... why the fuck do you insist on hanging out here?

I know you're in love with neo and all but it's never gonna happen lady.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Translation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol those nips have left the building!


----------



## Karah (Jan 17, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I didn't even read that because....
> 
> 
> Saggy tits
> ...


I read the first seven words and thought, fuck that shit.


Venus55 said:


> This “pot forum” bears no onus. Only a handful of halfwits lacking basic manners and the ability to display tact and diplomacy towards and when dealing with others.
> 
> Argue with me all you want. All of you. I have apologised repeatedly for any actions in which I may have offended. Each one of you has wilfully refused any and all of these attempts, and have chosen this path of constant conflict.
> 
> So in return, expecting me to remain civil, courteous, mindful or respectful towards each of those inflicting insults is a ridiculous stance to have on each one of your behalf.


I stopped paying attention to you a long time ago. Irrelevant elephant.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 17, 2018)

Karah said:


> I read the first seven words and thought, fuck that shit.
> 
> 
> I stopped paying attention to you a long time ago. Irrelevant elephant.


I should do the same


But she's reallllly fun to laugh at.


----------



## Karah (Jan 17, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I should do the same
> 
> 
> But she's reallllly fun to laugh at.


Did she even put a sock on her shoulder?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 17, 2018)

Karah said:


> Did she even put a sock on her shoulder?


No and she admitted to photoshopping pics. 

Pretty positive she's got a big sweaty penis.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

Karah said:


> I read the first seven words and thought, fuck that shit.
> 
> 
> I stopped paying attention to you a long time ago. Irrelevant elephant.


And yet here you are, in a thread started by me, quoting and replying directly to me. LOL! 
You just keep telling yourself you stopped paying attention to me a long time ago. 

“It’s better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.”


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I should do the same
> 
> 
> But she's reallllly fun to laugh at.


It is common knowledge among psychologists that there is no such thing as a superiority complex. People who seem to have one are actually suffering from feelings of inferiority; their "superior" self is a fiction, a coverup, to hide from themselves and others their deep-down feelings of inferiority and insecurity.


----------



## eyelid (Jan 18, 2018)

_We can know only that we know nothing. And that is the highest degree of human wisdom._
Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Warum versuche ich dich zu vermeiden, wenn du das nicht unmöglich machst weil du mich einfch nicht in Ruhe lassen kannst?
> 
> Dein dramatischer Wahnsinn gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.
> 
> übrigens, Hasi ...


Tu me dis que je te suis de partout? Est ce que tu as perdu la boussole singlé? C'est toi qui persiste à me suivre de partout constamment. Laisse moi tranquille et je ferais la même chose!! Tu as compris maintenant?? 

Va te faire foutre espèce de petit con!!


----------



## Karah (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> And yet here you are, in a thread started by me, quoting and replying directly to me. LOL!
> You just keep telling yourself you stopped paying attention to me a long time ago.
> 
> “It’s better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.”


I’m pretty sure the jokes on you.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2018)

"legitur enim facile discere anglicus loquentium"

google


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

stars&bars said:


> Deine eigenen eltern wollten dich nicht, untermensch.


???


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2018)

stars&bars said:


> Deine eigenen eltern wollten dich nicht, untermensch.


Sadly, you have no excuse.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

stars&bars said:


> Pretty sure you're the joke. Get a manicure so your hands look less manly and wax your upper lip ffs.


LOL


----------



## Karah (Jan 18, 2018)

stars&bars said:


> Pretty sure you're the joke. Get a manicure so your hands look less manly and wax your upper lip ffs.


Hello new member


----------



## dangledo (Jan 18, 2018)

Karah said:


> Hello new member




Stars and bars with a confederate flag viewing the aussie growers thread

Uh huh. Riiiiight. Totally not a sock


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Tu me dis que je te suis de partout? Est ce que tu as perdu la boussole singlé? C'est toi qui persiste à me suivre de partout constamment. Laisse moi tranquille et je ferais la même chose!! Tu as compris maintenant??
> 
> Va te faire foutre espèce de petit con!!


Auch auf Google-Französisch bist du eine wahnsinnige Lügnerin. Dein Selbsttäuschungsvermögen interresiert mich überhaupt nicht. Du kannst mir so was sagen bis dir der Atem versagt, jedoch wie die Amerikaner zu sagen pflegen:

Lügnerin, Lügnerin, die Hosen brennen von deinem alten häßlichen Arsch ab.

Dégage, toi conasse saloppe


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 4075003
> 
> Stars and bars with a confederate flag viewing the aussie growers thread
> 
> Uh huh. Riiiiight. Totally not a sock


Do you remember yessica...'s sock army? Here we go again.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Do you remember yessica...'s sock army? Here we go again.



Of course. Good times. Good times, indeed.

Nuttier than squirrel turds


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> And yet here you are, in a thread started by me, quoting and replying directly to me. LOL!
> You just keep telling yourself you stopped paying attention to me a long time ago.
> 
> “*It’s better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt*.”


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No and she admitted to photoshopping pics.
> 
> Pretty positive she's got a big sweaty penis.


 Sie hat gewiß nicht alle Tassen im Schrank!


----------



## lokie (Jan 18, 2018)

إنجليش موثرفوكرز! هل تتحدثها؟


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> It is common knowledge among psychologists that there is no such thing as a superiority complex. People who seem to have one are actually suffering from feelings of inferiority; their "superior" self is a fiction, a coverup, to hide from themselves and others their deep-down feelings of inferiority and insecurity.


How incompetent do you have to be to fuck up a quote? Here it is without your editing:

"It is common knowledge among psychologists that most of us underrate ourselves, short-change ourselves, sell ourselves short. Actually, there is no such thing as a superiority complex. People who seem to have one are actually suffering from feelings of inferiority; their "superior" self is a fiction, a coverup, to hide from themselves and others their deep-down feelings of inferiority and insecurity."
-Maxwell Maltz MD (Cosmetic Surgeon) <-- the irony right there is a howler


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

lokie said:


> إنجليش موثرفوكرز! هل تتحدثها؟
> 
> View attachment 4075013


جلانے والی مچھلی


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> This “pot forum” bears no onus. Only a handful of halfwits lacking basic manners and the ability to display tact and diplomacy towards and when dealing with others.
> 
> Argue with me all you want. All of you. I have apologised repeatedly for any actions in which I may have offended. Each one of you has wilfully refused any and all of these attempts, and have chosen this path of constant conflict.
> 
> So in return, expecting me to remain civil, courteous, mindful or respectful towards each of those inflicting insults is a ridiculous stance to have on each one of your behalf.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> LOL


Can you STOP sending me unsolicited messages?

its never gonna happen lady.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> It is common knowledge among psychologists that there is no such thing as a superiority complex. People who seem to have one are actually suffering from feelings of inferiority; their "superior" self is a fiction, a coverup, to hide from themselves and others their deep-down feelings of inferiority and insecurity.


I don't think I'm superior to anyone. 









Except you. And Abe.


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 18, 2018)

kann deutsch nicht lesen?


----------



## dangledo (Jan 18, 2018)

stars&bars said:


> Uh huh. Riiiiight. Totally not a sock


Well aren't you sharp as a tack...not.

I can't look at other threads. 

When you assume you make an ass out of you not me.[/QUOTE]


Riiiiight. That's a likely story





You crusty jizz sock


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Well aren't you sharp as a tack...not.
> 
> I can't look at other threads.
> 
> When you assume you make an ass out of you not me.



Riiiiight. That's a likely story


View attachment 4075029


You crusty jizz sock[/QUOTE]
It's just Abe. Again. 

Ignore him he can't STAND it.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Can you STOP sending me unsolicited messages?
> 
> its never gonna happen lady.


Haha yeah right. How ‘bout you UNFOLLOW me creep?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Haha yeah right. How ‘bout you UNFOLLOW me creep?


Are you denying you've sent me FOUR pms that I don't respond to?

And never. Check my "follow" list. It's a veritable "who's who" of the biggest losers on RIU. 

Tell me again how this is "starting to affect you in real life"


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Haha yeah right. How ‘bout you UNFOLLOW me creep?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> And yet here you are, in a thread started by me, quoting and replying directly to me. LOL!
> You just keep telling yourself you stopped paying attention to me a long time ago.
> 
> “It’s better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.”


Or to show your tits to be excepted by complete strangers on the interwebs. I bet your high school was a blast for some people.


Back in the perkier days

( ) ( )

. 





.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Are you denying you've sent me FOUR pms that I don't respond to?
> 
> And never. Check my "follow" list. It's a veritable "who's who" of the biggest losers on RIU.
> 
> Tell me again how this is "starting to affect you in real life"


LOL read the DSM-V for Narcissistic Personality Disorder
http://www.nyu.edu/gsas/dept/philo/courses/materials/Narc.Pers.DSM.pdf

Could be APD but doesn't appear to have enough intelligence.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

stars&bars said:


> @Bob Zmuda remember when that member challenged you to a dick measuring contest after you harassed him in PM and then you went all quiet? He even called you out in public and you were no where to be seen until said member was banned. Then you came out of hiding and made up some lies about that member requesting multiple dick pics. You really are pathetic.
> 
> P.S I'm not the only one that read those PM's.


Lol!

Yes Abe I remember when you kept asking to see pictures of my dick!

Craving worm, baby!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Or to show your tits to be excepted by complete strangers on the interwebs. I bet your high school was a blast for some people.
> 
> 
> Back in the perkier days
> ...


She's going to the reunion this year hoping to finally figure out who the father is.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Are you denying you've sent me FOUR pms that I don't respond to?
> 
> And never. Check my "follow" list. It's a veritable "who's who" of the biggest losers on RIU.
> 
> Tell me again how this is "starting to affect you in real life"


Lol I didnt “check” anything it came up as a *notification *derr.

You have my permission to post any pm’s I’ve sent you, (Including your responses). I don’t say anything in pm that I wouldn’t say in public.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol I didnt “check” anything it came up as a *notification *derr.
> 
> You have my permission to post any pm’s I’ve sent you, (Including your responses). I don’t say anything in pm that I wouldn’t say in public.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol I didnt “check” anything it came up as a *notification *derr.
> 
> You have my permission to post any pm’s I’ve sent you, (Including your responses). I don’t say anything in pm that I wouldn’t say in public.


Why don't YOU post them here. Oh that's right you can't even quote correctly.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol I didnt “check” anything it came up as a *notification *derr.
> 
> You have my permission to post any pm’s I’ve sent you, (Including your responses). I don’t say anything in pm that I wouldn’t say in public.


Lol. 

no Venus. Check my follow list. Derr. 

I know things are hard for your little brain to understand. 

Slow down. Read. Each. Word.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

stars&bars said:


> So sad. Admit you pussed out. The member asked for your permission in public to post those PM's, pussy.


Sorry Abe. 

I know you REALLY wanna see my dick. 

Sorry superbro.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

stars&bars said:


> So if one does not know their biological parents does that make them less of person.
> 
> @curious2garden what are your thoughts on this?


Nah.

But being a whore makes you less of a person.

Try to keep up drunky.

You'll be banned soon. Yawn.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

TABLE 2. Proposed Criteria for Narcissistic Personality Disorder in the Alternative DSM-5 Model for Personality Disorders

A. Moderate or greater impairment in personality functioning, manifested by characteristic difficulties in two or more of the following four areas:
 1. *Identity:* Excessive reference to others for self-definition and self-esteem regulation; exaggerated self-appraisal inflated or deflated, or vacillating between extremes; emotional regulation mirrors fluctuations in self-esteem.
 2. *Self-direction:* Goal setting based on gaining approval from others; personal standards unreasonably high in order to see oneself as exceptional, or too low based on a sense of entitlement; often unaware of own motivations.
 3. *Empathy:* Impaired ability to recognize or identify with the feelings and needs of others; excessively attuned to reactions of others, but only if perceived as relevant to self; over- or underestimate of own effect on others.
 4. *Intimacy:* Relationships largely superficial and exist to serve self-esteem regulation; mutuality constrained by little genuine interest in others’ experiences and predominance of a need for personal gain.
B. Both of the following pathological personality traits:
 1. *Grandiosity* (an aspect of *Antagonism*): Feelings of entitlement, either overt or covert; self-centeredness; firmly holding to the belief that one is better than others; condescension toward others.
 2. *Attention seeking* (an aspect of *Antagonism*): Excessive attempts to attract and be the focus of the attention of others; admiration seeking. 

-https://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/doi/full/10.1176/appi.ajp.2014.14060723


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> TABLE 2. Proposed Criteria for Narcissistic Personality Disorder in the Alternative DSM-5 Model for Personality Disorders
> 
> A. Moderate or greater impairment in personality functioning, manifested by characteristic difficulties in two or more of the following four areas:
> 1. *Identity:* Excessive reference to others for self-definition and self-esteem regulation; exaggerated self-appraisal inflated or deflated, or vacillating between extremes; emotional regulation mirrors fluctuations in self-esteem.
> ...


Ding ding! We have a winner. 


I think we should start taking bets as to when Venis will be banned.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ding ding! We have a winner.
> 
> 
> I think we should start taking bets as to when Venis will be banned.


Since she can't control her behavior, ie posting naked pics that would have gotten any guy banned or turtled without consequence it could take awhile but eventually as with yessi


----------



## Karah (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol I didnt “check” anything it came up as a *notification *derr.
> 
> You have my permission to post any pm’s I’ve sent you, (Including your responses).* I don’t say anything in pm that I wouldn’t say in public.*


Then how come none of us got them titty pics? 

Liar!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Haha yeah right. How ‘bout you UNFOLLOW me creep?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Karah said:


> Then how come none of us got them titty pics?
> 
> Liar!


My homie neo must have GAME!

I've never seen a chick so sprung over the Internet.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My homie neo must have GAME!
> 
> I've never seen a chick so sprung over the Internet.


It's getting harder and harder for an aging NPD to find the attention she requires to make her life meaningful. Now she's reduced to posting photoshopped nudes on a pot forum. Did you know a co-morbidity for NPD is depression? LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

i just feel most sorry for her poor child. 

Can you IMAGINE?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> i just feel most sorry for her poor child.
> 
> Can you IMAGINE?


Very sad, and PPD adds another facet.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nah.
> 
> But being a whore makes you less of a person.
> 
> ...


He tries to pick the most offensive Avi he can.......because even he knows it's only a matter of time.






*BAN HAMMER!!!!

*
Love your new thread BTW.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> My homie neo must have GAME!
> 
> I've never seen a chick so sprung over the Internet.


 A sprung chick but no spring chicken


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> TABLE 2. Proposed Criteria for Narcissistic Personality Disorder in the Alternative DSM-5 Model for Personality Disorders
> 
> A. Moderate or greater impairment in personality functioning, manifested by characteristic difficulties in two or more of the following four areas:
> 1. *Identity:* Excessive reference to others for self-definition and self-esteem regulation; exaggerated self-appraisal inflated or deflated, or vacillating between extremes; emotional regulation mirrors fluctuations in self-esteem.
> ...


Omg lol. You absolutely amaze me! That my dear, is YOU to a T!! Haha I’m speechless! You wouldn’t know empathy if it bit you fair on the ass!! I don’t even need to see you and it’s obvious you rarely smile. YOU ARE AN EMOTIONLESS, COLD, COLD SOUL. Humourless, bitter, scornful, sour, jealous!! At least the other morons still manage to crack a joke here n there! You on the other hand pfffft!! 

It takes an extreme occurrence for me to feel close to hating someone, and I can’t actually remember the last time I uttered those words about anyone. But you nearly take me there. I absolutely CANNOT STAND YOU. 

Please, I’m begging you, STAY THE HELL AWAY FROM ME ONCE AND FOR ALL!! YOU ARE CHASING ME EVERYWHERE!! If you don’t like me WHY THE HELL DO YOU INSIST ON BEING NEAR ME!? Surely there are people here you enjoy conversing with? SO GO talk to them! Stay away from me you crazy old bat!! No seriously honey, MOVE ON. Because I guarantee you, my names not yessica and I ain’t going anywhere!! Haha. DEAL WITH IT!! 
Mwah xxx


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Omg lol. You absolutely amaze me! That my dear, is YOU to a T!! Haha I’m speechless! You wouldn’t know empathy if it bit you fair on the ass!! I don’t even need to see you and it’s obvious you rarely smile. YOU ARE AN EMOTIONLESS, COLD, COLD SOUL. Humourless, bitter, scornful, sour, jealous!! At least the other morons still manage to crack a joke here n there! You on the other hand pfffft!!
> 
> It takes an extreme occurrence for me to feel close to hating someone, and I can’t actually remember the last time I uttered those words about anyone. But you nearly take me there. I absolutely CANNOT STAND YOU.
> 
> ...


Um..... What are you doing in MY thread?

Take your stink tits elsewhere.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It's getting harder and harder for an aging NPD to find the attention she requires to make her life meaningful. Now she's reduced to posting photoshopped nudes on a pot forum. Did you know a co-morbidity for NPD is depression? LOL


Oh sweetheart. I’m sorry to have resort to this way of explaining as it may make me come across conceited which I am far from , but honey I’m still snapping necks doing groceries in a pair of knee length shorts and a good ol singlet top. Nothing fancy at all. 
— Haha only photoshopping in those pics was removing my tattoos. You know as well as I do once something is online it’s there forever. No one will ever stumble across a pic of miss Venus, picking up what I’m putting down?? 
Run on lady,, you truly are a depressing sod.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Oh sweetheart. I’m sorry to have resort to this way of explaining as it may make me come across conceited which I am far from , but honey I’m still snapping necks doing groceries in a pair of knee length shorts and a good ol singlet top. Nothing fancy at all.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Since she can't control her behavior, ie posting naked pics that would have gotten any guy banned or turtled without consequence it could take awhile but eventually as with yessi


Hehehe, I wouldn’t hold your breath “pumpkin”


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Hehehe, I wouldn’t hold your breath “pumpkin”


Can you get out of my thread?

You're embarrassing yourself.

And stop abusing your son. He doesn't deserve that.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Omg lol. You absolutely amaze me! That my dear, is YOU to a T!! Haha I’m speechless! You wouldn’t know empathy if it bit you fair on the ass!! I don’t even need to see you and it’s obvious you rarely smile. YOU ARE AN EMOTIONLESS, COLD, COLD SOUL. Humourless, bitter, scornful, sour, jealous!! At least the other morons still manage to crack a joke here n there! You on the other hand pfffft!!
> 
> It takes an extreme occurrence for me to feel close to hating someone, and I can’t actually remember the last time I uttered those words about anyone. But you nearly take me there. I absolutely CANNOT STAND YOU.
> 
> ...


TLDR irrelevant elephant (good one karah)


Venus55 said:


> .......snip........ just use the "ignore" function, that's what it's for.


Take your own advice.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> TLDR irrelevant elephant (good one karah)
> 
> 
> Take your own advice.


Do you read venus quotes in your head with an angry australian lady accent?

It makes it even funnier.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Can you get out of my thread?
> 
> You're embarrassing yourself.
> 
> And stop abusing your son. He doesn't deserve that.


LOL it appears I hit a nerve


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Do you read venus quotes in your head with an angry australian lady accent?
> 
> It makes it even funnier.


I didn't even bother reading her stream of narcissistic delusions and projection. So what shall we talk about in our thread?


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

Lol, go home to tnt bobby boy.... 

My boy is spending the day with his grand-parents while I kick back by the pool. 

Show some originality for once in your life. Actually why don’t you go make more pet rocks and post em up in what did you accomplish today?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol, go home to tnt bobby boy....
> 
> My boy is spending the day with his grand-parents while I kick back by the pool.
> 
> Show some originality for once in your life. Actually why don’t you go make more pet rocks and post em up in what did you accomplish today?


Seems he's always "at his grandparents"

Deadbeat mom?

I'm shocked!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Omg lol. You absolutely amaze me! That my dear, is YOU to a T!! Haha I’m speechless! You wouldn’t know empathy if it bit you fair on the ass!! I don’t even need to see you and it’s obvious you rarely smile. YOU ARE AN EMOTIONLESS, COLD, COLD SOUL. Humourless, bitter, scornful, sour, jealous!! At least the other morons still manage to crack a joke here n there! You on the other hand pfffft!!
> 
> It takes an extreme occurrence for me to feel close to hating someone, and I can’t actually remember the last time I uttered those words about anyone. But you nearly take me there. I absolutely CANNOT STAND YOU.
> 
> ...


This is in stark contrast to when you "begged" to let you know what we wanted. I was unequivocal: *leave. Leave T&T.* The above cognitive gazpacho is your way of passive-aggressively saying "no". 



cannabineer said:


> You have proven there is no negotiating with you. I have told you "do not PM me" and you PMed me this morning with the usual lies.
> You won't even do that. I do not believe that you'll keep your word on anything.
> 
> BTW nobody here made you do or say a thing. Those were all your choices. A notionally almost-40-year-old woman does not stoop to the defenses of a 12-year-old.


Why do you choose to persist in a place where the only thing you could do to gain a toehold is post nakies of yourself? Have you noticed that the wolf-whistle squad has rotted away? 



Venus55 said:


> Oh I see.,, Yep that happens everytime I smoke.. And I may have the tendency to get a little "out there". But fuck I don't smoke to be down, dark and morbid!
> 
> Being serious for a minute tho, if I do bother most of u and its preferred I wasn't here then I need to be told. No riddles no word plays just tell me plain and simple. I'm not about to force my place somewhere not wanted. Just be straight with me


There is your lie, exposed. As you like being exposed in public, this should delight you


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I didn't even bother reading her stream of narcissistic delusions and projection. So what shall we talk about in our thread?


Oh gawd here we go..... mrs doom n gloom herself. At least bob and cn are entertaining, you couldn’t make a hyena laugh sheesh.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

@Vernon55


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Seems he's always "at his grandparents"
> 
> Deadbeat mom?
> 
> I'm shocked!


Last time was New Years lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> ......snip........
> Why do you choose to persist in a place where the only thing you could do to gain a toehold is post nakies of yourself? Have you noticed that the wolf-whistle squad has rotted away?
> .......snip.....


Nope she continues to enjoy the support of the pedophile sock puppet on his Franzia'd mission


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Oh gawd here we go..... mrs doom n gloom herself. At least bob and cn are *male*, you couldn’t make hyena laugh sheesh.


Fify, misogynistic female. Intelligent women are your Nemesis.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I didn't even bother reading her stream of narcissistic delusions and projection. So what shall we talk about in our thread?


I like when we post cool tunes in here.

Some batshit crazy deadbeat mom ruined the atomic squat thread.

Let's post some tunes.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Last time was New Years lol.


Sure, deadbeat Debby.

More like everytime you work your "escort" job.

gobble gobble.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I like when we post cool tunes in here.
> 
> Some batshit crazy deadbeat mom ruined the atomic squat thread.
> 
> Let's post some tunes.


Post away sweetheart, I live for tunes. I’m gonna jump in the pool it’s freaking hot here. I’ll check back in soon


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Post away sweetheart, I live for tunes. I’m gonna jump in the pool it’s freaking hot here. I’ll check back in soon


NO!!!

You're gonna give the pool herpes!



PS you post the shittiest tunes ever.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## eyelid (Jan 18, 2018)

_A Native American elder once described his own inner struggles in this manner: Inside of me there are two dogs. One of the dogs is mean and evil. The other dog is good. The mean dog fights the good dog all the time. When asked which dog wins, he reflected for a moment and replied, The one I feed the most._ George Bernard Shaw


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sure, deadbeat Debby.
> 
> More like everytime you work your "escort" job.
> 
> gobble gobble.


LOL Made me think of this


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Have fun in your pool! Do you ship your kid off so you can lounge in it like a loose hippo undisturbed?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

eyelid said:


> _A Native American elder once described his own inner struggles in this manner: Inside of me there are two dogs. One of the dogs is mean and evil. The other dog is good. The mean dog fights the good dog all the time. When asked which dog wins, he reflected for a moment and replied, The one I feed the most._ George Bernard Shaw


Go away pedophile.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Maybe a bit of classical.


----------



## Karah (Jan 18, 2018)

So persistent. Comical.


----------



## eyelid (Jan 18, 2018)

_The average dog is a nicer person than the average person. _Andy Rooney


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

eyelid said:


> _The average dog is a nicer person than the average person. _Andy Rooney


"pedophiles love franzia" - Bob M. Zmuda


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Fify, misogynistic female. Intelligent women are your Nemesis.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Omg lol. You absolutely amaze me! That my dear, is YOU to a T!! Haha I’m speechless! You wouldn’t know empathy if it bit you fair on the ass!! I don’t even need to see you and it’s obvious you rarely smile. YOU ARE AN EMOTIONLESS, COLD, COLD SOUL. Humourless, bitter, scornful, sour, jealous!! At least the other morons still manage to crack a joke here n there! You on the other hand pfffft!!
> 
> It takes an extreme occurrence for me to feel close to hating someone, and I can’t actually remember the last time I uttered those words about anyone. But you nearly take me there. I absolutely CANNOT STAND YOU.
> 
> ...


I got to speechless and ( ). ( )

.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> NO!!!
> 
> You're gonna give the pool herpes!
> 
> ...


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 18, 2018)

Edit:

That is not a mistake on nipple placement above.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I got to speechless and ( ). ( )
> 
> .


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## eyelid (Jan 18, 2018)

_That's the point. Every kind of animal thinks its own kind of animal is wonderful. So people getting married think they're wonderful, and that they're going to have a baby-- that's wonderful, when actually they're as ugly as rhinoceroses. Just because we think we're so wonderful doesn't mean we really are. We could be really terrible animals and just never admit it because it would hurt so much. _Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Fify, misogynistic female. Intelligent women are your Nemesis.


Not at all. I’m attracted to intelligent people of either sex. It’s refreshing. I guess that’s why I tried with you to the extent I have. But hey, at least I can say I did try


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Go away pedophile.


Omg. How rude are you?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Not at all. I’m attracted to intelligent people of either sex. It’s refreshing. I guess that’s why I tried with you to the extent I have. But hey, at least I can say I did try


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


No sweetheart(although calling you sweetheart, well?) I have nothing to lie about. I tried with you, you know I have. You refused to accept. That’s fine. That’s also your prerogative. No need to say I’m lying.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

Lol, I do have to wonder though just how bored the three of you would be without me constantly going out of my way to entertain you. 
Gosh, a thank you every now and then would be appreciated


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> No sweetheart(although calling you sweetheart, well?) I have nothing to lie about. I tried with you, you know I have. You refused to accept. That’s fine. That’s also your prerogative. No need to say I’m lying.


 All you did was keep ignoring what I was saying, because it interfered with what you wanted to do anyway. Narcissist is as narcissist does.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> All you did was keep ignoring what I was saying, because it interfered with what you wanted to do anyway. Narcissist is as narcissist does.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4075369


I guess all that batshit didn't come from a Clue Bat.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Omg. How rude are you?


It's Abe. He admitted to me he's a sex offender. 

You're only friend on here. Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> All you did was keep ignoring what I was saying, because it interfered with what you wanted to do anyway. Narcissist is as narcissist does.


No cn, I did not ignore you. I asked you to please explain it to me again as I really didn’t understand it the way you worded it. But of course you had no interest in simplifying it for me. No interest in helping me understand. I am too beneath you..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It's Abe. He admitted to me he's a sex offender.
> 
> You're only friend on here. Lol


 He is _all _of her friends.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> It's Abe. He admitted to me he's a sex offender.
> 
> You're only friend on here. Lol


You think EVERYONE is abe!! That’s the ridiculous part! Geez I’m sure I was even abe for a time there. You guys literally think EVERY NEW MEMBER IS ABE. Can you honestly blame the dude for continuously coming back? You mention his name nearly every day. It seems it is he who has worked a number on you guys, not the other way around. And if Abe supposedly hates women the way you all say he does, then why the hell would he constantly be batting for me? Cmon now fark!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> No cn, I did not ignore you. I asked you to please explain it to me again as I really didn’t understand it the way you worded it. But of course you had no interest in simplifying it for me. No interest in helping me understand. I am too beneath you..


 I simplified it to "leave". You cannot pretend incomprehension. 

What letter or concatenation of letters in *LEAVE *do you fail to grasp?


----------



## eyelid (Jan 18, 2018)

_This apartment, which you no doubt profanely suppose to be the shop of Will Wimble the undertaker --a man whom we know not, and whose plebeian appellation has never before this night thwarted our royal ears --this apartment, I say, is the Dais-Chamber of our Palace, devoted to the councils of our kingdom, and to other sacred and lofty purposes._
Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## eyelid (Jan 18, 2018)

_Commercial comedy's often set up to feature an ironist making devastating sport of someone who's naive or sentimental or pretentious or
pompous._ David Foster Wallace


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I simplified it to "leave". You cannot pretend incomprehension.
> 
> What letter or concatenation of letters in *LEAVE *do you fail to grasp?


Now you’re lying my dear. I asked you very clearly to state _very clearly _if you wanted me to leave? I also asked you to tell me in a polite, respectable manner in pm and I would listen. You couldn’t do that. The deal was then *off! *You could have had me gone, but no you chose to be an asshole in public so I chose not to listen. Picking it up yet..?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Now you’re lying my dear. I asked you very clearly to state _very clearly _if you wanted me to leave? I also asked you to tell me in a polite, respectable manner in pm and I would listen. You couldn’t do that. The deal was then *off! *You could have had me gone, but no you chose to be an asshole in public so I chose not to listen. Picking it up yet..?


 Lol


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> You think EVERYONE is abe!! That’s the ridiculous part! Geez I’m sure I was even abe for a time there. You guys literally think EVERY NEW MEMBER IS ABE. Can you honestly blame the dude for continuously coming back? You mention his name nearly every day. It seems it is he who has worked a number on you guys, not the other way around. And if Abe supposedly hates women the way you all say he does, then why the hell would he constantly be batting for me? Cmon now fark!


Every time I think you can't get any dumber...


You post again.

Holy fuck lady. Why do you think he's banned every day?

Why do you hate your son?


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

Booooring^^^^^.... 

*Post a Quote or stfu and gtfo out of my thread. 
*
For three people that claim so hard to detest me you just can’t seem to get enough of me. Lol. My three little stalkers, so cute


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> You think EVERYONE is abe!! That’s the ridiculous part! Geez I’m sure I was even abe for a time there. You guys literally think EVERY NEW MEMBER IS ABE. Can you honestly blame the dude for continuously coming back? You mention his name nearly every day. It seems it is he who has worked a number on you guys, not the other way around. And if Abe supposedly hates women the way you all say he does, then why the hell would he constantly be batting for me? Cmon now fark!


No one believes you, with your tiny penis.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Booooring^^^^^....
> 
> *Post a Quote or stfu and gtfo out of my thread.
> *
> For three people that claim so hard to detest me you just can’t seem to get enough of me. Lol. My three little stalkers, so cute


This is my thread.

Fuck outta here.

Why do you hate your son so much? Is he an asshole?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 18, 2018)

I could totally see Abe shaving his body and getting the back alley boob job seen in previous pics......just to get back at every stranger on the internet real good like.


It's Abe 

Case closed 





( . ). ( )



* . *


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 18, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I could totally see Abe shaving his body and getting the back alley boob job seen in previous pics......just to get back at every stranger on the internet real good like.
> 
> 
> It's Abe
> ...


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 18, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> This is my thread.
> 
> Fuck outta here.
> 
> Why do you hate your son so much? Is he an asshole?


Well now what gives you any impression I hate my son bobby? Is it even possible for a toddler to be an “asshole”? I’d say not. I love my little man more than life itself. He’s one cool little dude


----------



## The high chief (Jan 19, 2018)

Can we all just get along and maybe smoke some bubble out of a bong


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Well now what gives you any impression I hate my son bobby? Is it even possible for a toddler to be an “asshole”? I’d say not. I love my little man more than life itself. He’s one cool little dude


He sounds like an asshole.

Probably why you ship him off to grandmas everyday.

Do you know which of your "clients" sired the "cool little dude"?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> Can we all just get along and maybe smoke some bubble out of a bong View attachment 4075535


I'll let you lick my scrotum if you ask really nice.


----------



## The high chief (Jan 19, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'll let you lick my scrotum if you ask really nice.


 I think u need help


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> I think u need help


You should lick his scrotum.....you'll be excepted by everyone......I swear


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> I think u need help


Um.... yeah!

I need help getting my scrotum licked and you seem like just the fellow. 

Now get down there bro!


----------



## The high chief (Jan 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> You should lick his scrotum.....you'll be excepted by everyone......I swear


To much drama for me I don’t do childish behaviour


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> To much drama for me I don’t do childish behaviour


Me either .....Scrotum licking is totally an adult venture and should be takin very serious....I'm glad you were chosen.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> To much drama for me I don’t do childish behaviour


*too much


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> Can we all just get along and maybe smoke some bubble out of a bong View attachment 4075535


Hear hear!


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 19, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> He sounds like an asshole.
> 
> Probably why you ship him off to grandmas everyday.
> 
> Do you know which of your "clients" sired the "cool little dude"?


LOL


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> LOL


So that's a no?

Could be any dude huh?

I bet it's Neo's kid.


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2018)

Kids are assholes too don't fool yourself.


----------



## The high chief (Jan 19, 2018)

Never argue with stupid people as they will bring you down to there level and beat you senseless with experience


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> Never argue with stupid people as they will bring you down to there level and beat you senseless with experience


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> Never argue with stupid people as they will bring you down to there level and beat you senseless with experience


Why does your weed look so shitty though?


----------



## The high chief (Jan 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4075552


No disrespect but are u two guys lovers seems a little off to me replying as a couple?


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> No disrespect but are u two guys lovers seems a little off to me replying as a couple?


I wish,Bob only fucks active and new members. I'm sorry your diversion isn't guna work.

No disrespect but how many dicks can you fit in your mouth?


----------



## The high chief (Jan 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I wish,Bob only fucks active and new members. I'm sorry your diversion isn't guna work.
> 
> No disrespect but how many dicks can you fit in your mouth?


So u are gay


----------



## The high chief (Jan 19, 2018)

Enough said I’m off this thread


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> Enough said I’m off this thread


Some of my best boyfriends are gay.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> So u are gay


I have nothing against Gay people....but who was the one that brought up two guys being lovers.

It's 2018 your good bro


----------



## The high chief (Jan 19, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I have nothing against Gay people....but who was the one that brought up two guys being lovers.
> 
> It's 2018 your good bro


I posted a quote and two guys talking strange shit came at me I was talking about weed maybe think before you speak


----------



## The high chief (Jan 19, 2018)

But this mindless shit is entertaining I’ll give it that


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> I posted a quote and two guys talking strange shit came at me I was talking about weed maybe think before you speak


So asking two guys if they're lovers is weed talk...interesting 

So does bong mean big hard cock in your throat? 


I'm glad you didn't leave


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> But this mindless shit is entertaining I’ll give it that


Lemme guess, hash is code for tongue punching your roommates fart box.

Very entertaining indeed


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> But this mindless shit is entertaining I’ll give it that


So how many?


----------



## The high chief (Jan 19, 2018)

I


Indacouch said:


> So how many?


. U should have been left on da couch


----------



## charface (Jan 19, 2018)

More a lyric than a quote but when they sing it the hair stands on my arms and I want to cry, and murder. 
It must be important.

In the clearing stands a boxer
And a fighter by his trade
And he carries the reminders
Of ev'ry glove that laid him down
Or cut him till he cried out
In his anger and his shame
"I am leaving, I am leaving"
But the fighter still remains.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

charface said:


> More a lyric than a quote but when they sing it the hair stands on my arms and I want to cry, and murder.
> It must be important.
> 
> In the clearing stands a boxer
> ...


Charface post whatever you want. This is no longer a quote's thread. @Bob Zmuda liberated it a few days ago! Post up


----------



## eyelid (Jan 19, 2018)

_In a desperate attempt to stay young forever we have achieved eternal childishness, rather than eternal youth. _Daniel Prokop


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2018)

The high chief said:


> Sucking Bob's throbbing, sweaty shaft was the highlight of my existence


I thought you'd like it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2018)

This is starting to be the general consensus.


----------



## Karah (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> This is starting to be the general consensus.


OMG YES I've been busy elsewhere.


Karah said:


>


Fuck I owe you a PM, incoming


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


>


LOL good one! ++ rep so you concur


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Well now what gives you any impression I hate my son bobby? Is it even possible for a toddler to be an “asshole”? I’d say not. I love my little man more than life itself. He’s one cool little dude


All toddlers are assholes. Giant, ambulatory assholes with all the wants and none of the filters.

Must be nice having one and not taking care of him.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2018)

Karah said:


>


If that's the case,


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 19, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> All toddlers are assholes. Giant, ambulatory assholes with all the wants and none of the filters.
> 
> Must be nice having one and not taking care of him.


Granted.
“Asshole” just isn’t a term I’d use to describe a little one, no matter how much of ratbag they can be..

And in response to the last part, yes the break is much appreciated. My partner is oldest of five, all in their 30’s, with our child being the first and only grandchild. His parents literally live two streets away and adore spending as much time as they possibly can with him. I’ve actually asked them maybe a handful of times if they could watch him. Every other time since birth has been them asking to have him if we don’t mind. What kind of daughter-in-law would I be to deny them all the time they want with their only grand child?
Comprendre?


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 19, 2018)

The internet has become a carefully controlled and heavily monitored illusion. It has turned into both a circus and battleground. Popularity is rigged and can be bought. Censorship is in full effect. Popular opinion is fabricated, and the perception of a viewpoint's popularity is typically orchestrated and manipulated by legions of paid trolls. If you want to know the truth about somebody's true popularity and influence, look to the streets._ If you want to know if a person is really guilty or innocent, study the facts yourself. Never judge anybody based on what you see or read on the internet. Information can easily be manipulated by the push of a few buttons._


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 19, 2018)

Sexists refer to every female political opinion as "hysterical," just like they refer to every word a woman says when she opens her mouth as "shouting," and for the same reasons — not because the women are actually being loud or unreasonable, but because women are not supposed to have opinions or voices at all.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 19, 2018)

*“We must develop and maintain the capacity to forgive. He who is devoid of the power to forgive is devoid of the power to love. There is some good in the worst of us and some evil in the best of us. When we discover this, we are less prone to hate our enemies.” 

~Martin Luther King, Jr.*


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 19, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> *“We must develop and maintain the capacity to forgive. He who is devoid of the power to forgive is devoid of the power to love. There is some good in the worst of us and some evil in the best of us. When we discover this, we are less prone to hate our enemies.”
> 
> ~Martin Luther King, Jr.*


Your hands look pretty manly.

Pretty sure you're a dude.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Granted.
> “Asshole” just isn’t a term I’d use to describe a little one, no matter how much of ratbag they can be..
> 
> And in response to the last part, yes the break is much appreciated. My partner is oldest of five, all in their 30’s, with our child being the first and only grandchild. His parents literally live two streets away and adore spending as much time as they possibly can with him. I’ve actually asked them maybe a handful of times if they could watch him. Every other time since birth has been them asking to have him if we don’t mind. What kind of daughter-in-law would I be to deny them all the time they want with their only grand child?
> Comprendre?


 Your bf, your hubby and now your partner ... 
... the men in your life keep multiplying.


----------



## Karah (Jan 19, 2018)

P.F. Chang’s has the best lettuce wraps.


----------



## eyelid (Jan 19, 2018)

_Be less curious about people and more curious about ideas._ Marie Curie


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Your hands look pretty manly.
> 
> Pretty sure you're a dude.


cock smuggler


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Sexists refer to every female political opinion as "hysterical," just like they refer to every word a woman says when she opens her mouth as "shouting," and for the same reasons — *not because the women are actually being loud or unreasonable, but because women are not supposed to have opinions or voices at all*.


Show me concrete data for this flailing assertion


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> cock smuggler


I tried a google for a funny pic - didn't make it past a half of a page.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I tried a google for a funny pic - didn't make it past a half of a page.


There are certain things I would not search on google LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> cock smuggler


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 19, 2018)

Don’t sweat the petty things and don’t pet the sweaty things. 


cannabineer said:


> Your bf, your hubby and now your partner ...
> ... the men in your life keep multiplying.


*Partner*:
a person with whom one has sex; a lover.

synonyms: *spouse*, *husband*, wife, consort, helpmate, helpmeet; 
More: *lover*, girlfriend, *boyfriend*, *fiancé*, fiancée, *significant* *other*, *live*-*in* *lover*, *cohabitee*, *common*-*law* *husband*/wife, *man*, woman, *mate*;


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


Thanks man, that's wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better than what I found.


----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2018)

One smuggler 
 

Here is a guzzler I picked up along the way.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 19, 2018)

lokie said:


> One smuggler
> View attachment 4075876
> 
> Here is a guzzler I picked up along the way.
> View attachment 4075878


In keeping silent about evil, in burying it so deep within us that no sign of it appears on the surface, we are implanting it, and it will rise up a thousand fold in the future. When we neither punish nor reproach evildoers, we are not simply protecting their trivial old age, we are thereby ripping the foundations of justice from beneath new generations.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

Histrionic much?


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 19, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


>


LOL I keep listening to this


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 19, 2018)

"Fear doesn't have to make you cruel or cowardly… fear can make you kind. It doesn't matter if there’s nothing under the bed or in the dark, so long as you know it's ok to be afraid of it. So, listen. If you listen to nothing else, listen to this. You're always going to be afraid, even if you learn to hide it. fear is like… a companion. A constant companion, always there. But that's ok. Because fear can bring us together. Fear can bring you home"

- Clara Oswald


----------



## The high chief (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I thought you'd like it.


Keyboard warrior u really want to play


----------



## The high chief (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I thought you'd like it.


Couch stain learned maybe u will to


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2018)

Don't go pointing fingers if you were sitting on yours up to now.


----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> In keeping silent about evil, in burying it so deep within us that no sign of it appears on the surface, we are implanting it, and it will rise up a thousand fold in the future. When we neither punish nor reproach evildoers, we are not simply protecting their trivial old age, we are thereby ripping the foundations of justice from beneath new generations.


Most here have tried to assist you in some fashion, whether it be direct or indirect.
I have not been silent as you know we have also exchanged PM's and in open forum I stated
I have no issues with you.

I tried to remain neutral, that is until you post some delusional
fantasy about the demise of @cannabineer . Sometimes keeping ones own opinions to themselves
is a prudent thing to do. Expressing gleeful delight in the quietus of another in such a pompous
manner is unwarranted. You will not find a White Knight here.


*I am not my brother's keeper*
used as a way of saying that you are not responsible for what someone else does or for what happens to them

*don't poke the bear*
A phrase of warning used to prevent oneself or others from asking or doing something that might provoke a negative response from someone or something else.

*let sleeping dogs lie *
proverb - avoid interfering in a situation that is currently causing no problems but might do so as a result of such interference.

*For fools rush in where angels fear to tread*
was first written by Alexander Pope in his 1711 poem _An Essay on Criticism_. The phrase alludes to inexperienced or rash people attempting things that more experienced people avoid.

*whatsoever a man soweth, that shall he also reap.*
King James Version of the Bible, Epistle to the Galatians, 6:7

*give (one) enough rope*
If you give people the opportunity to do something wrong or detrimental to themselves, they will usuallydo it; one does not need to interfere to bring about someone's downfall. The full version is, "Give (one)enough rope, and (one) will hang (one)self."

*“Oh what a tangled web we weave, When first we practice to deceive”*
is a quotation by Sir Walter Scott, which I'm sure you knew. It means that when you tell lies or act in a dishonest way you create problems and complications which you cannot control.








Whats seen can not be unseen, just the same as once fapped it can not be unfapped.


----------



## The high chief (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I thought you'd like it.[/


what I look like come find me the chief is ready to play


----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

The high chief said:


> what I look like come find me the chief is ready to play View attachment 4075968


Wow. You even look gay.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> Most here have tried to assist you in some fashion, whether it be direct or indirect.
> I have not been silent as you know we have also exchanged PM's and in open forum I stated
> I have no issues with you.
> 
> ...


++rep


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Don’t sweat the petty things and don’t pet the sweaty things.
> 
> *Partner*:
> a person with whom one has sex; a lover.
> ...


 How do you keep all those synonyms in one bed?

They friendly with each other? 

'splains your rabid jealousy of gay men. They are poor sources for the physical adulation that is your drug of choice.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wow. You even look gay.


 meh not my type


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> Most here have tried to assist you in some fashion, whether it be direct or indirect.
> I have not been silent as you know we have also exchanged PM's and in open forum I stated
> I have no issues with you.
> 
> ...


Oh dear. Do you have a somewhat guilty conscience? You shouldn’t. You’ve never done me any wrong. On the contrary. That quote was in the context of “stop helping derail my thread!” You’re perception reveals there was perhaps more on your mind?

I would however like to address something alluded to above^^.. I have never asked anyone to “white knight” for or on my behalf. Something that neo conveniently left out of this little tale of debauchery is that I messaged him soon after the last pic was sent, asking him NOT to make any public declaration on my behalf. I had taken a moment to actually “think” about it and realised this could and would ONLY make things worse. He actually responded saying he’ll do it in a such a way it will be ok. Of course we all know it wasn’t. But that’s not the point. The point is that any and all “white knight” attempts thereafter (including gary’s) have been made completely unbeknowns to me, and if I had been told of the intention prior I would have only said NO. — You have grossly mis-understood what I attempted to convey to you during the last correspondence you made in “supposed” aid of my, at that time, stance. I merely said I was done with the charades, especially at “that” time, and asked for you not to send me pm’s of support anymore if werent able to express those same sentiments of support/encouragement publicly. Because it felt fake, false and in continuum of the undermining behaviour that was playing out on the boards. Can you agree/admit now that not once did I require nor did I request you to be any kind of “white knight” for me?


[Ps. I thought I’d better mention it was not I who wrote Cannibequeer’s Quest. LOL. This is the “creative writing” piece turned in by a close gf’s partner doing a literary unit at uni. Haha yep, this is an unrelated, third persons take or *interpretation of my casual “whinging, whining” re:riu. LOL. I thought it was hilarious and quite the read, hence sharing it. (Thought had better clarify this seeing it seems some have perceived I actually wish cn ill fate,) I do not, by any means.]


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> .......snip....... *I have never asked anyone to “white knight” for or on my behalf*.
> ......snip.......
> I merely said I was done with the charades, especially at “that” time, and asked for you not to send me pm’s of support anymore *if werent able to express those same sentiments of support/encouragement publicly*.......snip........


So if he doesn't white knight for you publicly you will not speak to him anymore but you never asked anyone to "white knight" for you......


----------



## eyelid (Jan 20, 2018)

> You truly are a horrible human and piece of shit liar. The world is worse having you in it.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> ~snip~
> 
> 
> [Ps. I thought I’d better mention it was not I who wrote Cannibequeer’s Quest. LOL. This is the “creative writing” piece turned in by a close gf’s partner doing a literary unit at uni. Haha yep, this is an unrelated, third persons take or *interpretation of my casual “whinging, whining” re:riu. LOL. I thought it was hilarious and quite the read, hence sharing it. (Thought had better clarify this seeing it seems some have perceived I actually wish cn ill fate,) I do not, by any means.]


Bisexual now too? No wonder your son isn't in the house.


----------



## eyelid (Jan 20, 2018)

> Keyboard warrior u really want to play


----------



## Karah (Jan 20, 2018)

54 pages and no nudes. What the fuck.


----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Oh dear. Do you have a somewhat guilty conscience? You shouldn’t. You’ve never done me any wrong. On the contrary. That quote was in the context of “stop helping derail my thread!” You’re perception reveals there was perhaps more on your mind?
> 
> I would however like to address something alluded to above^^.. I have never asked anyone to “white knight” for or on my behalf. Something that neo conveniently left out of this little tale of debauchery is that I messaged him soon after the last pic was sent, asking him NOT to make any public declaration on my behalf. I had taken a moment to actually “think” about it and realised this could and would ONLY make things worse. He actually responded saying he’ll do it in a such a way it will be ok. Of course we all know it wasn’t. But that’s not the point. The point is that any and all “white knight” attempts thereafter (including gary’s) have been made completely unbeknowns to me, and if I had been told of the intention prior I would have only said NO. — You have grossly mis-understood what I attempted to convey to you during the last correspondence you made in “supposed” aid of my, at that time, stance. I merely said I was done with the charades, especially at “that” time, and asked for you not to send me pm’s of support anymore if werent able to express those same sentiments of support/encouragement publicly. Because it felt fake, faulse and in continuum of the undermining behaviour that was playing out on the boards. Can you agree/admit now that not once did I require nor did I request you to be any kind of “white knight” for me?
> 
> ...


By quoting my post you directly called me out with your writings. Guilty conscience? Not hardly.
Your quoting my post and insinuating my complicity is a public cry out to all that may feel that you
need/want a White Knight savior. While not a direct request a cry is a cry non the less.

As to the "tit pics" Who advised you that would not be in your best interest? Or perhaps
you had already sent them I don't know that.

The author of said "Quest" diatribe is not relevant in that it was posted by you and you now show us
that you indeed find it amusing. What does that say about you even though you protest by saying 
you wish @cannabineer no ill fate.

Casual whining? It appears that much of your time is spent bellyaching. Here and there.
Wow what an ear full your finds must get for someone to write such a mean spirited story
about someone they do not know and have never had contact with. 

Back to the White Knight theory, it could be someone you know logging in of their own volition 
to "save the princess" and we just take it for granted that is a new sock spawn.







.


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2018)

Karah said:


> 54 pages and no nudes. What the fuck.


You wanna fix dat?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

Karah said:


> 54 pages and no nudes. What the fuck.


Yeah this thread was really sucking. 

0 stars. 

We saved it though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

Karah said:


> 54 pages and no nudes. What the fuck.


Would you just look at those hands! I think we can now understand her perseveration over mans hands.


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Would you just look at those hands! I think we can now understand her perseveration over mans hands.
> View attachment 4076090 View attachment 4076091


WHOA! Those are the hands of a brick laying, pipe fitting, cattle wrangler. 

Dude hands for sure.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Um...... um......... I didn't write that....
> 
> 
> YOURE A FUCKING PSYCHO.
> ...


“Wise men speak because they have something to say; *fools ^^^ *because they have to say something.”


----------



## eyelid (Jan 20, 2018)

_Isn't it kind of silly to think that tearing someone else down builds you up?_ Sean Covey


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> “Wise men speak because they have something to say; *fools ^^^ *because they have to say something.”


Good one. 

Why do you have man hands?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> WHOA! Those are the hands of a brick laying, pipe fitting, cattle wrangler.
> 
> Dude hands for sure.


 dude needs to care for his nails better. Sad


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Don't worry bro I'll post some nudes. I'm feeling frisky today.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

Found another shot of Venus hands.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2018)

It is far better to be alone, than to be in bad company. George Washington

Observe good faith and justice toward all nations. Cultivate peace and harmony with all. George Washington

Guard against the impostures of pretended patriotism. George Washington

* “People fail to get along because they fear each other; they fear each other because they don't know each other; they don't know each other because they have not communicated with each other.” *

― Martin Luther King Jr.

“Science investigates; religion interprets. Science gives man knowledge, which is power; religion gives man wisdom, which is control. Science deals mainly with facts; religion deals mainly with values. The two are not rivals.” Martin Luther King, Jr.

* “Robert Pattinson should not take back Kristen Stewart. She cheated on him like a dog & will do it again – just watch. He can do much better!” Donald Trump

“All of the women on The Apprentice flirted with me – consciously or unconsciously. That’s to be expected.” Donald Trump

“I’ve said if Ivanka weren’t my daughter, perhaps I’d be dating her.” Donald Trump

“The point is, you can never be too greedy.” Donald Trump
*
this is like sniping at each other while using Godzilla as cover....it doesn't matter who shoots who, when you're all going to get stomped on and ground into jelly.......aim at the real monster......there are only minor monsters here


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> By quoting my post you directly called me out with your writings. Guilty conscience? Not hardly.
> Your quoting my post and insinuating my complicity is a public cry out to all that may feel that you
> need/want a White Knight savior. While not a direct request a cry is a cry non the less.
> 
> ...


You are quite correct. You did advise me not to send pics to anyone. I assured you I hadn’t, and at that point I indeed hadn’t. So where were you going with that? Is this you saying “haha I told you so?” Yeah cool.. you told me so. You were right I was wrong. What happens next? pfft 

Criticise me for finding that story humorous. It was. A lot of stories are humorous. Why? Because “stories”are, exactly what they are, stories. Why do people laugh when the “bad” character in a comedy movie meets with some kind of ironic, ill fate? I can’t guess it’s because they _actually_ _envision_ that happening to another human being and take pleasure from the image/thought. But hey don’t quote me I could be wrong. 

Back on Topic - 
Did I ask you to “stand up” for me via personal message? If you believe I have, then I give you permission to post public any part of a pm msg sent to you, by me, where I make a direct and specific request, “explicitly” asking you to defend me publicly.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4076105
> 
> Found another shot of Venus hands.


I have a “thing” for hands - how’d you know? They’re ^^ actually a really attractive pair of hands.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I have a “thing” for hands - how’d you know? They’re ^^ actually a really attractive pair of hands.


They look strikingly similar to your manly man hands.

If you were a better mother maybe your son wouldn't be such an asshole.

And then you wouldn't have to ship him off to granny's everyday.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> You are quite correct. You did advise me not to send pics to anyone. I assured you I hadn’t, and at that point I indeed hadn’t. So where were you going with that? Is this you saying “haha I told you so?” Yeah cool.. you told me so. You were right I was wrong. What happens next? pfft
> 
> Criticise me for finding that story humorous. It was. A lot of stories are humorous. Why? Because “stories”are, exactly what they are, stories. Why do people laugh when the “bad” character in a comedy movie meets with some kind of ironic, ill fate? I can’t guess it’s because they _actually_ _envision_ that happening to another human being and take pleasure from the image/thought. But hey don’t quote me I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


Stop telling people to post pms you troglodyte. 

It's against TOS whether you "give permission" or not. 

Stop being so stupid.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

eyelid said:


> _Isn't it kind of silly to think that tearing someone else down builds you up?_ Sean Covey


They know this^^. They’re not stupid, just ignorant. >> <<and proud of it.>>


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2018)

How do you feel about feet?


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> How do you feel about feet?
> View attachment 4076140
> View attachment 4076141 View attachment 4076142


Meh, feet are feet .. lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2018)

feet are just feet? 20 toed feet are just feet? 
truly, we are limited by our own interests and passions....
you have to try to understand another's passions to truly understand that person...you have to understand a culture's art before you ever have a chance of understanding that culture's people...even if you're part of that culture


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Stop telling people to post pms you troglodyte.
> 
> It's against TOS whether you "give permission" or not.
> 
> Stop being so stupid.


LOL epic!


----------



## eyelid (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> They know this^^. They’re not stupid, just ignorant. >> <<and proud of it.>>


They remind me of children acting out.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> How do you keep all those synonyms in one bed?
> 
> They friendly with each other?
> 
> 'splains your rabid jealousy of gay men. They are poor sources for the physical adulation that is your drug of choice.


Where are you on the Kinsey scale ..-...a. bear?
 
I’m going to take an uneducated guess and say smack bam in the middle of 4 and 5. 
I have and have had many gay male friends. Are you saying a male 6 on the Kinsey scale is unable to appreciate an attractive physique if it belongs to a woman? No..? Surely I must be mistaken...?....smh, surely..?


----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> You are quite correct. You did advise me not to send pics to anyone. I assured you I hadn’t, and at that point I indeed hadn’t. So where were you going with that? Is this you saying “haha I told you so?” Yeah cool.. you told me so. You were right I was wrong. What happens next? pfft
> 
> Criticise me for finding that story humorous. It was. A lot of stories are humorous. Why? Because “stories”are, exactly what they are, stories. Why do people laugh when the “bad” character in a comedy movie meets with some kind of ironic, ill fate? I can’t guess it’s because they _actually_ _envision_ that happening to another human being and take pleasure from the image/thought. But hey don’t quote me I could be wrong.
> 
> ...


While not a direct request a cry is a cry non the less. Answered. What is the level of your reading comprehension?

No its not an "I told you so", merely pointing out that you did have an opportunity to avoid what
your choice has evolved to. I have no problem to speak my mind. If I choose to stroke your
ego, good or bad, you will know it. There will be no vale to mask it.

What happens next? That's up to you. Keep calling me up and I'll keep responding to you.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> It is far better to be alone, than to be in bad company. George Washington
> 
> Observe good faith and justice toward all nations. Cultivate peace and harmony with all. George Washington
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

eyelid said:


> They remind me of children acting out.


You remind me of a pedophile who lives at his aunts house and drinks franzia. Hmmmm.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You remind me of a pedophile who lives at his aunts house and drinks franzia. Hmmmm.


Uh oh, here comes “Abe” again. 

>>the desperate flailing of a sinking stance.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

*“Even the darkest night will end and the sun will rise.”

*


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> While not a direct request a cry is a cry nothing more nothing less.


Fify^^


----------



## lokie (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Fify^^


What ever it takes to help yourself sleep at night.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 20, 2018)

Why did the bloody diseased semen cross the road?



Cause Abe put on the wrong sock


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Uh oh, here comes “Abe” again.
> 
> >>the desperate flailing of a sinking stance.


If you think all these socks that get banned after a day aren't abe.....


Then you're even dumber than we all think.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

lokie said:


> What ever it takes to help yourself sleep at night.


Don't bother. 

She is certifiable.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Where are you on the Kinsey scale ..-...a. bear?
> View attachment 4076146
> I’m going to take an uneducated guess and say smack bam in the middle of 4 and 5.
> I have and have had many gay male friends. Are you saying a male 6 on the Kinsey scale is unable to appreciate an attractive physique if it belongs to a woman? No..? Surely I must be mistaken...?....smh, surely..?


 Where do you fit on the Dunning-Kruger scale?

_ceterum censeo_ It is of no consequence where I fit on the Kinsey scale. Whether I am a 1 or a 7, a woman who trumpets her fading physical charms to conceal the abyss of moral and spiritual ugly is unattractive no matter what sort of body I like.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Uh oh, here comes “Abe” again.
> 
> *>>the desperate flailing of a sinking stance.*


You may want to wear a bra


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> You may want to wear a bra


Is that why they were so misshapen?


----------



## eyelid (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> certifiable.


Is today your birthday and this is how you're spending it?


LOL


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> *“Even the darkest night will end and the sun will rise.”
> *


Snow forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

eyelid said:


> Is today your birthday and this is how you're spending it?
> 
> 
> LOL


Lounging around smoking weed and laughing at you? For now. 

At 5 my friends (I know you've never had one abe) are coming over for a BBQ. 

Thanks for asking pedophile!


----------



## charface (Jan 20, 2018)

I think Im a 2.5
Just haven't met the dude right yet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2018)

https://yesboleh.blogspot.com/2012/08/a-bra-made-only-for-balls.html

.......?......


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://yesboleh.blogspot.com/2012/08/a-bra-made-only-for-balls.html
> 
> .......?......


LOL ballbra


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2018)

Just read 56 pages. All I can say is "wow."


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> If you think all these socks that get banned after a day aren't abe.....
> 
> 
> Then you're even dumber than we all think.


You’re not your sharp self this morning bobby boy. Keep up. We’re talking about you insulting eyelid not “Abe”.. 

So correct me if I’m wrong, the socks that appear and are banned on the same day are Abe? Ok. I don’t know, I don’t care. 

But, in working with this theory, eyelid has been here well over a day, and is not banned, meaning he is not a likely “Abe” candidate? Correct? 
_
So why pray-tell are you calling him a pedophile!!?? Or anything at all for that matter? _

>>Because Abe is not only your nemesis but also your life jacket. When in doubt, scream ABE to the cohorts, ABE to the masses!! (Then take a quick look around and let out a sigh of relief. Phew, trusty ol Abe to the rescue again).


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 20, 2018)

The high chief said:


> Keyboard warrior u really want to play


Your better off just ignoring those lot unless its actually a thread about growing.
They tend to hang together and troll and can be very cruel, like internet bullies can be. Lacking in a life I would imagine. I have no idea who this Abe is but they have spoken about him all the time since I joined.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Your better off just ignoring those lot unless its actually a thread about growing.
> They tend to hang together and troll and can be very cruel, like internet bullies can be. Lacking in a life I would imagine. I have no idea who this Abe is but they have spoken about him all the time since I joined.


Its nothing like that. People like to bust each others balls in toke and talk. If someone can't handle the heat then get out of the kitchen.

Its not one sided. Venus clearly likes the abuse.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its nothing like that. People lime to bust each others balls in toke and talk. If someone can't handle the heat then get out of the kitchen.
> 
> Its not one sided. Venus clearly likes the abuse.


Precisely, when she did not like the advice about her weed's ammonia smell she called all of the regulars who tried to help her names, cock wrangler, cock cowboy and the list goes on. If she had paid any attention at all to the social milieu on RIU she would have been aware that her question should have been better asked in harvesting and curing but no it was all about the drama. 

Many people tried to help her both publicly and privately and she ignored each and every one always knowing better. So here we are today.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its nothing like that. People like to bust each others balls in toke and talk. If someone can't handle the heat then get out of the kitchen.
> 
> Its not one sided. Venus clearly likes the abuse.


I'm surprised ur condoning their actions...and this is not Toke and Talk.
It was an interesting thread on quotes.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> LOL ballbra


 a product of Scroatia!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm surprised ur condoning their actions...and this is not Toke and Talk.
> It was an interesting thread on quotes.


The section gets spill over from t&t. This whole fiasco started in t&t. 

I merely made an observation. Venus has spent 56 pages of lashing out and then playing victim.


She is doing it for a reason.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm surprised ur condoning their actions...and this is not Toke and Talk.
> It was an interesting thread on quotes.


It was left alone until she refused to stop coming into TnT and lashing out.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> The section gets spill over from t&t. This whole fiasco started in t&t.
> 
> You are putting words in my mouth. I merely made an observation. Venus has spent 56 pages of lashing out and then playing victim.
> 
> ...


LOL gmta kiddo


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I'm surprised ur condoning their actions...and this is not Toke and Talk.
> It was an interesting thread on quotes.


Think about this. You just said you are surprised I'm condoning these actions. I never said I condone anything. Venus is grown and capable of staying and taking it or leave. If you are surprised that should say something. I rarely get involved in things like this. I just made a comment on it. I mean come on. You can't see she likes the abuse?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> You’re not your sharp self this morning bobby boy. Keep up. We’re talking about you insulting eyelid not “Abe”..
> 
> So correct me if I’m wrong, the socks that appear and are banned on the same day are Abe? Ok. I don’t know, I don’t care.
> 
> ...


I'm correcting you. You are wrong. This abe sock has been removed. But don't worry a new defending sock will pop up at anytime. As long as CN and I have those sigs you can guarantee he will be back.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> The section gets spill over from t&t. This whole fiasco started in t&t.
> 
> I merely made an observation. Venus has spent 56 pages of lashing out and then playing victim.
> 
> ...


What kind of a world do we live in, when the good are taken advantage of by the bad, while the bad have platforms to talk about good things. Bad people are never bad in their own eyes, while good people are never good enough in their own eyes. This is the kind of world that we live in.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> What kind of a world do we live in, when the good are taken advantage of by the bad, while the bad have platforms to talk about good things. Bad people are never bad in their own eyes, while good people are never good enough in their own eyes. This is the kind of world that we live in.


Ok. That's not helping. No one is taking advantage of me. I'm calling it like I see it. 

You could've simply answered me in a normal fashion. The quote didn't help you any.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> What kind of a world do we live in, when the good are taken advantage of by the bad, while the bad have platforms to talk about good things. Bad people are never bad in their own eyes, while good people are never good enough in their own eyes. This is the kind of world that we live in.


Oh shit! Where did your buddy eyelid go?!

Oh that's right. Banned. Again. Cause he was abe. 

We're always right. Learn to love it.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Think about this. You just said you are surprised I'm condoning these actions. I never said I condone anything. Venus is grown and capable of staying and taking it or leave. If you are surprised that should say something. I rarely get involved in things like this. I just made a comment on it. I mean come on. You can't see she likes the abuse?


So why the need to suddenly involve yourself now and make ridiculous assumptions like “l like the abuse”? What the..? 
You’re the man who sees a scantily clad woman and says “she deserves to be raped. She’s ‘asking’ for it dressed like that.” 

Venus doesn’t know how to keep her mouth shut, therefore it’s only obvious “she likes the abuse”. 

Another righteous soul right here^^


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ok. That's not helping. No one is taking advantage of me. I'm calling it like I see it.
> 
> You could've simply answered me in a normal fashion. The quote didn't help you any.


I don’t believe anyone is taking advantage of you..???


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Ok. That's not helping. No one is taking advantage of me. I'm calling it like I see it.
> 
> You could've simply answered me in a normal fashion. The quote didn't help you any.


White I believe this is more of her victim script about how she is an innocent victim ravaged by the evil ones for no reason.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> So why the need to suddenly involve yourself now and make ridiculous assumptions like “l like the abuse”? What the..?
> You’re the man who sees a scantily clad woman and says “she deserves to be raped. She’s ‘asking’ for it dressed like that.”
> 
> Venus doesn’t know how to keep her mouth shut, therefore it’s only obvious “she likes the abuse”.
> ...


 So this is enlightened, modern feminism. Talk about a straw-man argument. The fact that you keep returning for the treatment you say you hate does not impugn whitebb's observation. You painting him with the brush of the rapist speaks to the abyss of ugly that is your mind.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh shit! Where did your buddy eyelid go?!
> 
> Oh that's right. Banned. Again. Cause he was abe.
> 
> We're always right. Learn to love it.


If that’s truly the case then I will learn to accept it. Never to love it lol. 

Is it really your birthday today?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> So this is enlightened, modern feminism. Talk about a straw-man argument. The fact that you keep returning for the treatment you say you hate does not impugn whitebb's observation. You painting him with the brush of the rapist speaks to the abyss of ugly that is your mind.


Lately we have been awash in ignoratio elenchi


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> So why the need to suddenly involve yourself now and make ridiculous assumptions like “l like the abuse”? What the..?
> You’re the man who sees a scantily clad woman and says “she deserves to be raped. She’s ‘asking’ for it dressed like that.”
> 
> Venus doesn’t know how to keep her mouth shut, therefore it’s only obvious “she likes the abuse”.
> ...


L O fucking L.

I made an observation and now I think a woman should be raped. That shit isn't funny. Almost happened to my wife. I would never allow something like that to happen or wish it on anybody.

See. The victim card. Get the fuck outta here with that.

I was civil and just talking. Look had far you took it. Stretching what I said into I think a woman deserves to be raped because the way she dressed. Twisting it so you are a victim again. Horse shit.

You deserve everything you are getting.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

Yeah we are not bullies without reason. She came in TNT, talked a bunch of shit, doubled, tripled and quadrupled down and now plays the victim card.

@Lucky Luke get shit right.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

People who fit don’t seek. The seekers are those that don’t fit.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> L O fucking L.
> 
> I made an observation and now I think a woman should be raped. That shit isn't funny. Almost happened to my wife. I would never allow something like that to happen or wish it on anybody.
> 
> ...


Calm down cowboy. 

Civil? You want to be civil?

Tell me how you formed the opinion “venus likes the abuse”? How did you come to that absurd conclusion...?


----------



## Karah (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

How does it feel? To have your every word mixed and misconstrued, turned back on you to make it seem YOU’RE the bad person, you’re the evildoer? Do you like it? [Take note - I ASK the question] I don’t automatically assume YOU LIKE IT.

Your original comment in regards to me “liking abuse” had intent behind it. Intent to stir. It seems it is you who has been stirred.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Calm down cowboy.
> 
> Civil? You want to be civil?
> 
> Tell me how you formed the opinion “venus likes the abuse”? How did you come to that absurd conclusion...?


Your corpus of posts shows how not-absurd it is. You love the abuse. Nothing else explains why it is all you get, and the more you get, the more you engage with laughable tripe like this. So you actively seek it out. 







Venus55 said:


> How does it feel? To have your every word mixed and misconstrued, turned back on you to make it seem YOU’RE the bad person, you’re the evildoer? Do you like it? [Take note - I ASK the question] I don’t automatically assume YOU LIKE IT.
> 
> Your original comment in regards to me “liking abuse” had intent behind it. Intent to stir. It seems it is you who has been stirred.


But we are not misconstruing a thing. You're projecting the oil spill of your insanity onto us.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Calm down cowboy.
> 
> Civil? You want to be civil?
> 
> Tell me how you formed the opinion “venus likes the abuse”? How did you come to that absurd conclusion...?


You keep doing exactly like you just did. You basically call me a rapist and act the victim. You keep doing and getting abused on here. Pretty simple if you ask me.

I made my observation. You go on to prove it for me by calling me a rapist and playing victim. 

I don't really have nothing else to say. Enjoy getting smacked around.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You keep doing exactly like you just did. You basically call me a rapist and act the victim. You keep doing and getting abused on here. Pretty simple if you ask me.
> 
> I made my observation. You go on to prove it for me by calling me a rapist and playing victim.
> 
> I don't really have nothing else to say. Enjoy getting smacked around.


You have elegantly laid out precisely why we are here. Nice summation white.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 20, 2018)

Karah said:


>


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 20, 2018)

"Some people must have no other job than to endeavour to make others miserable and unhappy. But that's alright.... I've heard that Karma pays well."

-unknown


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah we are not bullies without reason. She came in TNT, talked a bunch of shit, doubled, tripled and quadrupled down and now plays the victim card.
> 
> @Lucky Luke get shit right.


Then keep it in TNT....

I rarely go into TNT but I do have my say in the politics section. I dont then follow someone I'm having a debate or disagreement with into other areas of the forum.

This was an interesting thread with some great quotes that has been derailed. If you dont like reading quotes then why not move on to another thread instead of wrecking this one for those of us who were enjoying it?

And there is no excuse for bullying even though Trump has sadly made it more excepted.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

LOL QED Venus


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> People who fit don’t seek. The *seekers* are those that don’t fit.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 20, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Then keep it in TNT....
> 
> I rarely go into TNT but I do have my say in the politics section. I dont then follow someone I'm having a debate or disagreement with into other areas of the forum.
> 
> ...



How can Bob derail his own thread?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

dangledo said:


> How can Bob derail his own thread?


OMG shot strawberry daiquiri through my nose on that one! You rock!


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You keep doing exactly like you just did. You basically call me a rapist and act the victim. You keep doing and getting abused on here. Pretty simple if you ask me.
> 
> I made my observation. You go on to prove it for me by calling me a rapist and playing victim.
> 
> I don't really have nothing else to say. Enjoy getting smacked around.


Lol. 

Quote where I called you a rapist? Please


----------



## dangledo (Jan 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG shot strawberry daiquiri through my nose on that one! You rock!


I laughed at my own joke


So sad


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

dangledo said:


> I laughed at my own joke
> 
> 
> So sad


 Oh man, your reply had such elegance. Plus rep.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Quote where I called you a rapist? Please


Note bolded
That was a direct accusation scantily clad in deniability.



Venus55 said:


> So why the need to suddenly involve yourself now and make ridiculous assumptions like “l like the abuse”? What the..?
> *You’re the man who sees a scantily clad woman and says “she deserves to be raped. She’s ‘asking’ for it dressed like that.” *
> 
> Venus doesn’t know how to keep her mouth shut, therefore it’s only obvious “she likes the abuse”.
> ...


----------



## dangledo (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Quote where I called you a rapist? Please


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Note bolded
> That was a direct accusation scantily clad in deniability.


Yeah she did the same bullshit with lokie she wasn't asking for him to white knight her but if he didn't she wasn't going to talk to him anymore 

Sort of like a parrot that can speak english but doesn't really understand it, verstehen sie?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah she did the same bullshit with lokie she wasn't asking for him to white knight her but if he didn't she wasn't going to talk to him anymore
> 
> Sort of like a parrot that can speak english but doesn't really understand it, verstehen sie?


I have had more rational conversations with your parrots than I had with Ms. Full-bed-man-hands here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 20, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> *Then keep it in TNT...*.
> 
> I rarely go into TNT but I do have my say in the politics section. I dont then follow someone I'm having a debate or disagreement with into other areas of the forum.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Venus was requested similarly, (paraphrased): keep your crap out of TnT. She disregarded that request; hence manifest destiny


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Interesting. Venus was requested similarly, (paraphrased): keep your crap out of TnT. She disregarded that request; hence manifest destiny


++ rep


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 20, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Then keep it in TNT....
> 
> I rarely go into TNT but I do have my say in the politics section. I dont then follow someone I'm having a debate or disagreement with into other areas of the forum.
> 
> ...


Well suck my veiny purple bulbous penis then Luke. 

I hope you get anal herpes.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Oh man, your reply had such elegance. Plus rep.





cannabineer said:


> Note bolded
> That was a direct accusation scantily clad in deniability.


Couldn't of said it better myself. 

That's the part that chaps me. Like a damn snake. Damn well knows what she said and then turns back in it. Don't even have the balls to follow through.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You keep doing exactly like you just did. You basically call me a rapist and act the victim. You keep doing and getting abused on here. Pretty simple if you ask me.
> 
> I made my observation. You go on to prove it for me by calling me a rapist and playing victim.
> 
> I don't really have nothing else to say. Enjoy getting smacked around.


There we go right there^^^.. Theoretically speaking you would never (omg) contemplate judging a woman by the clothes she’s wearing and make the judgement “she deserves what she gets”. And yet you come in here and say “I like the abuse” and I “deserve” to get smacked around? Nice choice of words too dear. Another sexist bastard to add to the bunch. And then accuses me of crying victim all whilst pretending to be victimised by me?

Anyway look, you made the “observation” that “I like the abuse”, I enjoy getting “smacked around”... And I am here to tell you *I don’t enjoy it one bit. *Speculation can be put to rest now yes?
So now let me apologise for my scantily clad woman association earlier. In no way did I imply you would rape a woman. I simply referenced a man who implies a woman enjoys being abused, “smacked around,” is probably the same man who suggests women who dress minimalistic deserve any and all harassment they receive because it’s likely they enjoy it. You’re not stupid sir and neither am I.
So again please accept my apology for the poor reference and perspective. I also hope you’re able to understand how such a careless “observation” on your behalf about how a woman feels about abuse in any of its forms is offensive to say the least.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 20, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> There we go right there^^^.. Theoretically speaking you would never (omg) contemplate judging a woman by the clothes she’s wearing and make the judgement “she deserves what she gets”. And yet you come in here and say “I like the abuse” and I “deserve” to get smacked around? Nice choice of words too dear. Another sexist bastard to add to the bunch. And then accuses me of crying victim all whilst pretending to be victimised by me?
> 
> Anyway look, you made the “observation” that “I like the abuse”, I enjoy getting “smacked around”... And I am here to tell you *I don’t enjoy it one bit. *Speculation can be put to rest now yes?
> So now let me apologise for my scantily clad woman association earlier. In no way did I imply you would rape a woman. I simply referenced a man who implies a woman enjoys being abused, “smacked around,” is probably the same man who suggests women who dress minimalistic deserve any and all harassment they receive because it’s likely they enjoy it. You’re not stupid sir and neither am I.
> So again please accept my apology for the poor reference and perspective. I also hope you’re able to understand how such a careless “observation” on your behalf about how a woman feels about abuse in any of its forms is offensive to say the least.


You are a liar and coward.


Good day.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You are a liar and coward.
> 
> 
> Good day.


Then I am a mirror. Good day to you.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 20, 2018)

I embrace the label of bad feminist because I am human. I am messy. I’m not trying to be an example. I am not trying to be perfect. I am not trying to say I have all the answers. I am not trying to say I’m right. I am just trying—trying to support what I believe in, trying to do some good in this world, trying to make some noise with my writing while also being myself.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 21, 2018)

~SMH~ said:


> View attachment 4076469


Yes right ok. In a mood huh? Nice. This should be fun


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 21, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Yes right ok. In a mood huh? Nice. This should be fun


Lol. 

I've never seen someone so universally disliked on here. 

I'm sure real life is similar and she has zero friends. 

Sad.


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)

Take a rip.
The world can be a dark place.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Lol.
> 
> I've never seen someone so universally disliked on here.
> 
> ...


Well if all she does is carry on about her victim script, then strike out at anybody who points her fail out to her, any friends she may have had are either long gone or even more histrionic hot messes themselves.

Case in point: her novella about her, her, her and incidentally also her. Who would write that (certainly not someone in university) and who would suffer through the reading of it?

(Hint: only the aforementioned self-absorbed borderline queen.)


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Interesting. Venus was requested similarly, (paraphrased): keep your crap out of TnT. She disregarded that request; hence *manifest destiny*


Still enjoying the pun.


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

~SMH~ said:


> The smacked around comment was made after your vitriolic posts. You're coming across pretty stupid, please stop. Why do you keep apologizing for the stupid shit you say? Maybe think before you speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello new member.






Might want to move on before I add the abe quotes to my Sig.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

guys guys im not taking sides read up to page 27 my head hurts i cant read any more you all seem like some pretty smart people any chance youse can all just stop whos rigjt whos wrong fuck it who cares yall are wastin youre time with all this arguing n shit ps if youse start on me please dont cuse youre noth gunna get a reply any more inteligwnt the fuck off so shit this is like that hermi bodhi thread its like people think there right and then go to war im losing faith i this comunity where just as fucked in tje head as the governments piece out


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2018)

LOL so she found another 'White Knight'. She just keeps proving us right.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

im not a white knight i know fulll well im no inteligent enought to debate and argue with u people my head hurt tryng to read all but trending them of this forum seems 2 be im right im gunna drag out an argument blahblah blah rignt or wrong youse all and alot of other people act like there shit dont stink and use these big words get over youresevles just becouss u can string together fancy er sentences than somebody really dont mean shit youe fukers make me wanna give in to tje voices in my head im not perfect i dont expect any one else to be but i think a few people need to go smoke a j and take a look at them selves i hope we can all work shit out n be mates alllways fun on here when every ones getting along


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

even viky is there like wtf


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> im not a white knight i know fulll well im no inteligent enought to debate and argue with u people my head hurt tryng to read all but trending them of this forum seems 2 be im right im gunna drag out an argument blahblah blah rignt or wrong youse all and alot of other people act like there shit dont stink and use these big words get over youresevles just becouss u can string together fancy er sentences than somebody really dont mean shit youe fukers make me wanna give in to tje voices in my head im not perfect i dont expect any one else to be but i think a few people need to go smoke a j and take a look at them selves i hope we can all work shit out n be mates alllways fun on here when every ones getting along





curious2garden said:


> Precisely, when she did not like the advice about her weed's ammonia smell she called all of the regulars who tried to help her names, cock wrangler, cock cowboy and the list goes on. If she had paid any attention at all to the social milieu on RIU she would have been aware that her question should have been better asked in harvesting and curing but no it was all about the drama.
> 
> Many people tried to help her both publicly and privately and she ignored each and every one always knowing better. So here we are today.


^^^^^ That is how it began. So why did we show up in her thread here? Because she kept up the bashing in TnT after we asked her to stop. She posted there again last night and she regularly likes war socks posts to egg them on. So we have merely returned the 'favor'.

Essentially I have no wish to have any fight with you. If she would keep her histrionics out of TnT I would not be here.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> im not a white knight i know fulll well im no inteligent enought to debate and argue with u people my head hurt tryng to read all but trending them of this forum seems 2 be im right im gunna drag out an argument blahblah blah rignt or wrong youse all and alot of other people act like there shit dont stink and use these big words get over youresevles just becouss u can string together fancy er sentences than somebody really dont mean shit youe fukers make me wanna give in to tje voices in my head im not perfect i dont expect any one else to be but i think a few people need to go smoke a j and take a look at them selves i hope we can all work shit out n be mates alllways fun on here when every ones getting along


She claims to be the victim, but she is the victim of her own behavior.
If she would stop taking whacks at us, we would not have to defend against them.
It is that simple.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

How many Dix can you fit in your mouth?


-Gary Goodson


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> im not a white knight i know fulll well im no inteligent enought to debate and argue with u people my head hurt tryng to read all but trending them of this forum seems 2 be im right im gunna drag out an argument blahblah blah rignt or wrong youse all and alot of other people act like there shit dont stink and use these big words get over youresevles just becouss u can string together fancy er sentences than somebody really dont mean shit youe fukers make me wanna give in to tje voices in my head im not perfect i dont expect any one else to be but i think a few people need to go smoke a j and take a look at them selves i hope we can all work shit out n be mates alllways fun on here when every ones getting along


Did you see her naked?


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

Fair enough im not taking sides i just was in the thread and saw anotherfight its bumming me out this forum is the only thing keeping me sane im struggling mentaly right now idk whatever i can see youre guys point pod that these sort of things happen i guess i got wrong wat this comunity is o hope in the future we can all be mates


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Did you see her naked?


No im fuken spewing to no offense to any one but i live on thus sight and im man enough to admit that im addicted to nudes i havent had sexx in 2 years lol not lol i need to get a gf im spewin i missed out would be a big turn on for me to se a monen nude that i have talked to


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)

Or a hooker.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> Or a hooker.


Na man dont wamt a hooker i wanna have hot pasionet sex like it more then physical i wanna fuck a girl that i love


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> No im fuken spewing to no offense to any one but i live on thus sight and im man enough to admit that im addicted to nudes i havent had sexx in 2 years lol not lol i need to get a gf


Your honesty is rare friend ....for that I applaud you and sit here on my toilet a bit puzzled.

I saw the nudes, you didn't miss anything. I hope you find a GF...if not it's ok ...your not missing much Giggle. I wish I could just jerk off into a sock or napkin sometimes....but I decided to pound my wife's vagina mercilessly until babies shot back out at me .....now I have two little mini versions of me eating my food and using up all my time for fapping and sex .....point being, if you do get a GF or even a nice prostitute ....stick with buttsex

Inda


@mr sunshine beautiful right


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Na man dont wamt a hooker i wanna have hot pasionet sex like it more then physical i wanna fuck a girl that i love


A hooker is a good cure for the 2 year issue. Love ......GL


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)

It is not something I've ever had to do, but I bet it would give you a bit more confidence around the ladies.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

Lol ill probly end up going on a killing spree n end up in jail i cant afford a hooker or a gf for that matter cant get a job dont want a bulshit job however a good life aint free but u know working jobs for shit we dont need n shit then in tje weed scene where im at atleast u pretty mutch gotta play gangster if j wanna sell a bit of weed its fuked the whole worlds fuked man sometimes why cant every cunt just be chill lol


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> It is not something I've ever had to do, but I bet it would give you a bit more confidence around the ladies.


if got confadence but for some reason i think its peop,e misstake my kindness for weakness other dudes cant handle when its me like why is every one so woried about if thay look good or whatever i wanna be a good person but some times i think its needed to get violent and then the girl sees the nice shy boy turn skitzo and camt look me in tje eye i just dont wanna be that person like this peop,e who are famouse for being voilent cunts every o e wants a reputation of wow dont fuck with that guy i just wanna leugh and get along with every one every lifes 2 short but i feel one day im destined to snap for good and eatjer hurt myself or someone else


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> if got confadence but for some reason i think its peop,e misstake my kindness for weakness other dudes cant handle when its me like why is every one so woried about if thay look good or whatever i wanna be a good person but some times i think its needed to get violent and then the girl sees the nice shy boy turn skitzo and camt look me in tje eye i just dont wanna be that person like this peop,e who are famouse for being voilent cunts every o e wants a reputation of wow dont fuck with that guy i just wanna leugh and get along with every one every lifes 2 short but i feel one day im destined to snap for good and eatjer hurt myself or someone else


Not on the toilet anymore, but I'm still puzzled.....I suggest another joint of your strongest.


Hang in there.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> Lol ill probly end up going on a killing spree n end up in jail i cant afford a hooker or a gf for that matter cant get a job dont want a bulshit job however a good life aint free but u know working jobs for shit we dont need n shit then in tje weed scene where im at atleast u pretty mutch gotta play gangster if j wanna sell a bit of weed its fuked the whole worlds fuked man sometimes why cant every cunt just be chill lol


How do you live? I mean how do you pay your bills?


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)

Girls don't like pushovers, it doesn't make them feel safe.
You gotta at least act like an arsehole.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> How do you live? I mean how do you pay your bills?


im on dissability i have problem witch im sure use hav my now gathered i dont think ill ever have a legit job i mean i suxk at growing weed and whats the point o get a good life aint free but u know i wasent put on this earth just 2 work but i dont think i could last a day without telling somebody to fuck off or down right not be able 2 do the job i couldent handle embaresing myself like that i wish i could just grow all my own food and hunt a little and explore but ye i pretty mutch just come on here every day and listen to music n tryn figure this shit out sucks ass having tje mentel problems i have never been able 2 get any real help get put on all tjese meds that did fuck all tell em weed is the only thing that works and now ur in tje same class as meth heads n shit o well i gues im just gunna have 2 ride this shit out n find my thing


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> Girls don't like pushovers, it doesn't make them feel safe.
> You gotta at least act like an arsehole.


im not a pushover bro but im not an asshole eather i can be the nicest bloke out there but if somebody has crossed me like really been a prick put shit on me ecetera iv got no problems getting tje shit kiked out of me buy multuple people im not abitch im not a fighter eather but i dont want peop,e to think im psycotic i used to qet in alot of trouble as a kid never had many freinds becuse of it nothing worse for me then when somebody that i like sees me go off then cant even look me in tje eye or is scared of me like i might hurt them or snap or some shot witch sucks cuse id only hir sombody if thay hurt me first


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> im on dissability i have problem witch im sure use hav my now gathered i dont think ill ever have a legit job i mean i suxk at growing weed and whats the point o get a good life aint free but u know i wasent put on this earth just 2 work but i dont think i could last a day without telling somebody to fuck off or down right not be able 2 do the job i couldent handle embaresing myself like that i wish i could just grow all my own food and hunt a little and explore but ye i pretty mutch just come on here every day and listen to music n tryn figure this shit out sucks ass having tje mentel problems i have never been able 2 get any real help get put on all tjese meds that did fuck all tell em weed is the only thing that works and now ur in tje same class as meth heads n shit o well i gues im just gunna have 2 ride this shit out n find my thing


I'm so sorry and I understand the frustrations you are facing. I wish you only well. Best of luck finding peace  life is not easy.


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)

Lemme guess, you are a master at self-soothing, get overwhelmed by noises and crowded places. Are a little odd, have a slightly posh way of speaking compared to people from the same area. You are very smart in a few disciplines and can ramble off lists of facts pertaining to them. Know some people but don't have friend friends.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> A hooker is a good cure for the 2 year issue. Love ......GL


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> Lemme guess, you are a master at self-soothing, get overwhelmed by noises and crowded places. Are a little odd, have a slightly posh way of speaking compared to people from the same area. You are very smart in a few disciplines and can ramble off lists of facts pertaining to them. Know some people but don't have friend friends.


wow u head the nail on tje head its like ipuve know me my whole life are u a wizerd


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

its wierd tho as mutch as i love certain things like weed for example iv been learni g what ecer i can for about 5 years but its so hard to recall info when i need it it comes randomly like songs


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

ANC said:


>


dam allot of that 99.9percent of that kinda sounded like me


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2018)

Look at your avatar out of all the people you could choose.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

ANC said:


> Look at your avatar out of all the people you could choose.


love that movie all time fav think i loved more after i was around 5 and started school and having problems guess thought if good things can happen to him thay can happen to me but all in all just a grat movie one of my all time favs tje music alone


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> im on dissability i have problem witch im sure use hav my now gathered i dont think ill ever have a legit job i mean i suxk at growing weed and whats the point o get a good life aint free but u know i wasent put on this earth just 2 work but i dont think i could last a day without telling somebody to fuck off or down right not be able 2 do the job i couldent handle embaresing myself like that i wish i could just grow all my own food and hunt a little and explore but ye i pretty mutch just come on here every day and listen to music n tryn figure this shit out sucks ass having tje mentel problems i have never been able 2 get any real help get put on all tjese meds that did fuck all tell em weed is the only thing that works and now ur in tje same class as meth heads n shit o well i gues im just gunna have 2 ride this shit out n find my thing


Not sure what to say.

Hunting and growing my own food is rewarding.

Growing good weed isn't hard. I suck at using bottled nutrients. I prefer organic.

Get you a worm bin and compost pile going and that will give you something to do as well as making growing pot easy. Mix 1/3 each of a base like peat or other soil, compost and worm castings. Get a bag of Espoma garden tone and mix some that in and you are good to go. Add a handful of worm castings and pinch of garden tone once a month. Good to go.

Water only. I promise you can grow some decent herb.
  
Those were grown with the recipe I posted.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

@giglewigle I edited my post.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> im on dissability i have problem witch im sure use hav my now gathered i dont think ill ever have a legit job i mean i suxk at growing weed and whats the point o get a good life aint free but u know i wasent put on this earth just 2 work but i dont think i could last a day without telling somebody to fuck off or down right not be able 2 do the job i couldent handle embaresing myself like that i wish i could just grow all my own food and hunt a little and explore but ye i pretty mutch just come on here every day and listen to music n tryn figure this shit out sucks ass having tje mentel problems i have never been able 2 get any real help get put on all tjese meds that did fuck all tell em weed is the only thing that works and now ur in tje same class as meth heads n shit o well i gues im just gunna have 2 ride this shit out n find my thing


Dude we all have struggles no matter what ....all we can do is take it day by day. I can literally worry/stress myself into a damn panic attack thinking to far ahead. I just set reminders for my bills and take things as they come now bro. The mind is a powerful thing for sure. Another thing that may help is focusing on the positive shit even in the bad situations.

Example- at least you do have some income coming in. I see lots of people who suffer from illnesses living in the streets. Also, you say you grow shitty weed ...guess what, the beauty of growing is learning and becoming better at it. I can't even begin to tell you the fucked up shit I've grown in the past... Plus all the mistakes I've made....But like anything else we can learn from our mistakes and we can look forward to the results from fixing those mistakes.

GL dude


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not sure what to say.
> 
> Hunting and growing my own food is rewarding.
> 
> ...


im having my 1st real succes using coco imnot sure how it works with what it coumts as with the nutes the brand i use is a 1 part grow a seaweed suplimemt and a humic and fulvic dident need 2 ph it last time i mixed the humic and fulvic puts tje ph right down a 5.8 but iv got a compost tumbler and a worm bin but theres no scraps really and iv kind of fucked up all the soil grows id done i fugure id try coco and get a few under my belt that way im not making it harder cuse im stressing out or some shit i dont wann spent mony on amendmemts cuse when i can get food scraps for free n compost them im thinking of swtchijg to bukashit cuse i dont get to feed the worms mutch i could tue feed tjem bukashi and bury in in tje tumbler bit im pretty new to tje whole organics rhing so i rekon im gunma do a few grows under my belt while i learm more


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Dude we all have struggles no matter what ....all we can do is take it day by day. I can literally worry/stress myself into a damn panic attack thinking to far ahead. I just set reminders for my bills and take things as they come now bro. The mind is a powerful thing for sure. Another thing that may help is focusing on the positive shit even in the bad situations.
> 
> Example- at least you do have some income coming in. I see lots of people who suffer from illnesses living in the streets. Also, you say you grow shitty weed ...guess what, the beauty of growing is learning and becoming better at it. I can't even begin to tell you the fucked up shit I've grown in the past... Plus all the mistakes I've made....But like anything else we can learn from our mistakes and we can look forward to the results from fixing those mistakes.
> 
> GL dude


true i find im getting better with age if tnere nothing i can do i say owel fuk it and im getting beter at being more optamistic but we alll have out moments i spose


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> im having my 1st real succes using coco imnot sure how it works with what it coumts as with the nutes the brand i use is a 1 part grow a seaweed suplimemt and a humic and fulvic dident need 2 ph it last time i mixed the humic and fulvic puts tje ph right down a 5.8 but iv got a compost tumbler and a worm bin but theres no scraps really and iv kind of fucked up all the soil grows id done i fugure id try coco and get a few under my belt that way im not making it harder cuse im stressing out or some shit i dont wann spent mony on amendmemts cuse when i can get food scraps for free n compost them im thinking of swtchijg to bukashit cuse i dont get to feed the worms mutch i could tue feed tjem bukashi and bury in in tje tumbler bit im pretty new to tje whole organics rhing so i rekon im gunma do a few grows under my belt while i learm more


What ever works for you. 

Keep it super simple and less is more. Those are the most important things to remember when growing.

If the one part is working then keep at it. Also pick a growing style and stick with it. Each run you will get better.

When using bottled nutrients start at lower strength than the bottle says and water until good run off to prevent salt buildup.

My favorite salt based nutes are dynagro foliage pro and megacrop.

Megacrop I like a bit better. Its cheap and it contains everything needed plus stuff like kelp and other stuff.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> What ever works for you.
> 
> Keep it super simple and less is more. Those are the most important things to remember when growing.
> 
> ...


for me iv only evet got weed that isent cure or dried properly so it smells like hay and is shit i boufht a bag of weed the other day it was without a doubt the shitsst weed iv ever smoked ever like i think looking back on it it may have been mouldy my white widow in veg smells better for me tho i do t wanna use anything that has nasty pgrs but i dont think the nutes i use have every thing i would like 2 be as organic and natral as possable tje brand im using is a brand from western australia called hy gen its cheap at 57 dollers for a five liter bottle i think its got every thing in it all the micros and macros like sulfer nd stuff and its one part grow one part bloom the stuff in the grow looks like milk if i use abit more humic and fulvic i dont even need 2 adjust ph so i can see myself stiking witj it for a while gets 2 48c sometimes no signs of heatstress whatsoever this weed i bought that sucked ass lwas grown with canna coco a n b im not sure if that has every thin in it tho


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> for me iv only evet got weed that isent cure or dried properly so it smells like hay and is shit i boufht a bag of weed the other day it was without a doubt the shitsst weed iv ever smoked ever like i think looking back on it it may have been mouldy my white widow in veg smells better for me tho i do t wanna use anything that has nasty pgrs but i dont think the nutes i use have every thing i would like 2 be as organic and natral as possable tje brand im using is a brand from western australia called hy gen its cheap at 57 dollers for a five liter bottle i think its got every thing in it all the micros and macros like sulfer nd stuff and its one part grow one part bloom the stuff in the grow looks like milk if i use abit more humic and fulvic i dont even need 2 adjust ph so i can see myself stiking witj it for a while gets 2 48c sometimes no signs of heatstress whatsoever this weed i bought that sucked ass lwas grown with canna coco a n b im not sure if that has every thin in it tho


Keep at it. You will get better.

Its the only reason I grow. Nothing but shit weed around here. The good stuff is 10 to 20 bucks a gram. Screw that.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Keep at it. You will get better.
> 
> Its the only reason I grow. Nothing but shit weed around here. The good stuff is 10 to 20 bucks a gram. Screw that.


im glad i got a good connect for rosin recently bit expensive for me at 100 a gramm but i have piece of mind that tje weed was grown properly and tje dude knows what hes doing


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> What ever works for you.
> 
> Keep it super simple and less is more. Those are the most important things to remember when growing.
> 
> ...


I'm in 50/50 coco coir/perlite in a dtw setup. I love it. Super simple, I've used DynaGro's Foliage Pro for veg but since their Bloom precipitates terribly and won't return to solution I use General Hydroponics Flora Series for the entire grow cycle with great success.

I'm not a green thumb type person and could kill a philodendron so having the exact parameters for Hydroponics that I can change without the lag you get in soil works for me. I also use CaliMagic which is General Hydroponics Ca/Mg supplement because it has a better ratio for cannabis at 5:1.

I use DynaGro's ProTekt (Si supplement), and their KLN (rooting hormone for cloning). Any grow questions about coco I'll do my best. @Gary Goodson @Bob Zmuda @Diabolical666 are probably three of the best growers I know around here. If you have questions they are a great resource.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 21, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> im glad i got a good connect for rosin recently bit expensive for me at 100 a gramm but i have piece of mind that tje weed was grown properly and tje dude knows what hes doing


Sorry things are tough right now man. I've been there. 

We are here to help if you need.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sorry things are tough right now man. I've been there.
> 
> We are here to help if you need.


cheers man means alot actuelly not that i remebered i flipped last night and im not sure if i should turn tje bloom switch on when thay where seedlings i had it on accedently and light burned them should i wait till it starts puting out preflowers or wait till stretch os over and its putting all its effert in budding cheers


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 21, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Sorry things are tough right now man. I've been there.
> 
> We are here to help if you need.


That's very true. Most everyone that knows me here knows I've had it hard the last year or so. My mom breaking her arm and surgery. My wife sick. Its a lot to handle. 

I'm the rock in my family. Everyone leans on me. Depends in me. I've had times where I thought about breaking down. We've all been there. Sometimes life kicks your ass.

Thing is Curioustogarden gave me a shoulder to lean on. Talked to me and gave me an outlet to vent a bit. 

Annie is a good person. I'm sure others here would have done the same if I asked.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

i gues its like rocky says it aint about how hard u hit its bout how hard u get hit and keep moving forword sorry tjat youre wifes sick and ur mom broke er arm that sucks that happend theres some good people on here


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)

reality is for people who cant face drugs 


Tomwaits


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 21, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> She claims to be the victim, but she is the victim of her own behavior.
> If she would stop taking whacks at us, we would not have to defend against them.
> It is that simple.


You’re a liar. I started this thread away from you. YOU FOLLOWED HERE intent on making conflict out of anything I say. You strike me for any action I take, because I need to be taught my place, because I’m a “whore” and should be reminded repeatedly of my worthlessness not only here but anywhere. 
I’m no victim and you’re no monster. We’re just people that don’t see eye to eye and never will. I can accept that and happily move on without consequence. Can you?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 21, 2018)

LOL you forget the part where you keep coming back to TnT and egging on warsocks. If you wish to begin negotiations you know how to get in touch with singlemalt.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 22, 2018)

some people just want attention...sad...


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 22, 2018)

I wanted a perfect ending. Now I've learned, the hard way, that some poems don't rhyme, and some stories don't have a clear beginning, middle, and end. Life is about not knowing, having to change, taking the moment and making the best of it, without knowing what's going to happen next.
Delicious Ambiguity.

~Gilda Radner


----------



## lokie (Jan 22, 2018)

Nothing is perfect. So I would settle for a HAPPY ENDING.


----------



## The high chief (Jan 22, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wow. You even look gay.


im looking for some mindless entertainment help me out


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 22, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I wanted a perfect ending. Now I've learned, the hard way, that some poems don't rhyme, and some stories don't have a clear beginning, middle, and end. Life is about not knowing, having to change, taking the moment and making the best of it, without knowing what's going to happen next.
> Delicious Ambiguity.
> 
> ~Gilda Radner


Go away.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Go away.


Please don’t post in my thread again.


Despite what you and your buddies think this is not your thread. So please fuck off and take them with you.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Please don’t post in my thread again.
> 
> 
> Despite what you and your buddies think this is not your thread. So please fuck off and take them with you.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 22, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Please don’t post in my thread again.
> 
> 
> Despite what you and your buddies think this is not your thread. So please fuck off and take them with you.


Get out of my thread Venus.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Indacouch (Jan 22, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Please don’t post in my thread again.
> 
> 
> Despite what you and your buddies think this is not your thread. So please fuck off and take them with you.


You can have the birthday thread for the next 360 days.


The other 5 is ours.

(.)





(. )


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Get out of my thread Venus.


I think she missed the negative attention


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I think she missed the negative attention


She does seem to revel in it huh?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> She does seem to *reveal* in it huh?


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She does seem to *reveal* in it huh?


Many here have kept abreast of developments


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 22, 2018)

cannabineer said:


>


Doesn’t matter how many times you repeat a lie, it will never make it true.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Get out of my thread @Bob Zmuda


FIFY.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 22, 2018)

@GreatwhiteNorth 

I thought mods were supposed to discourage and stop trolling behaviour? Yet here you are not only egging it on but also participating.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Doesn’t matter how many times you repeat a lie, it will never make it true.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 22, 2018)

“My friends told me to rat on them.”

-Fdd2Crack


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 22, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth
> 
> I thought mods were supposed to discourage and stop trolling behaviour? Yet here you are not only egging it on but also participating.


You’re in TnT. Those rules only apply in the Grow Section. Trust me, I know, because I’ve been turtled a few times now. It definitely drove home the point. Took me a few times to get it, though.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You’re in TnT. Those rules only apply in the Grow Section. Trust me, I know, because I’ve been turtled a few times now. It definitely drove home the point. Took me a few times to get it, though.


I think you have a point! Fdd and her, a match made in heaven. Hell he's single it could work!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I think you have a point! Fdd and her, a match made in heaven. Hell he's single it could work!


Pretty sure Fdd prefers cock. Hope we didn’t get her hopes up. She can rape him if she likes, though. He’s used to it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 22, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Pretty sure Fdd prefers cock. Hope we didn’t get her hopes up. She can rape him if she likes, though. He’s used to it.


He probably prefers it that way


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 22, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> He probably prefers it that way


In any case, she probably could stand a dicking out. She sounds like she’s overdue.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 22, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You’re in TnT.


This isn’t TnT bud. I can see how one might get confused with the way the 3 trolls are constantly posting in my thread.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 22, 2018)

a waise man indeed


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 23, 2018)

lol


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 23, 2018)

some people are so poor all thay have is money


Think this is a bob marley qoute not sure tho


----------



## shawn75can (Jan 23, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Post your favourite quotes and sayings here. Can be about anything, famous or written by u doesn't matter. Just post a quote.
> 
> Here's the first one for the day:
> 
> ...


Live by the sword die by the sword


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 23, 2018)

shawn75can said:


> Live by the sword die by the sword


The sword that takes life ,is the sword that gives it


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 23, 2018)

shawn75can said:


> Live by the sword die by the sword


Oh ok then right. Care to elaborate on how I “deserve” to be STALKED by these three fucking weirdos?


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 23, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Oh ok then right. Care to elaborate on how I “deserve” to be STALKED by these three fucking weirdos?


Im going to say its your avatar just by guessing.

My sister was a model growing up so seeing chicks in underwear never phased me much but my buddies would die.lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 23, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> This isn’t TnT bud. I can see how one might get confused with the way the 3 trolls are constantly posting in my thread.


Point was, it’s not the Grow Section, where those rules apply.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 23, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Oh ok then right. Care to elaborate on how I “deserve” to be STALKED by these three fucking weirdos?


You came here. You’re the weirdo consorting with us. This failed to be your thread when you posted it in a public forum.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im going to say its your avatar just by guessing.
> 
> My sister was a model growing up so seeing chicks in underwear never phased me much but my buddies would die.lol


Another member @whitebb2727 wondered why we were here a couple pages back let me repeat my reply to him here.


curious2garden said:


> Precisely, when she did not like the advice about her weed's ammonia smell she called all of the regulars who tried to help her names, cock wrangler, cock cowboy and the list goes on. If she had paid any attention at all to the social milieu on RIU she would have been aware that her question should have been better asked in harvesting and curing but no it was all about the drama.
> 
> Many people tried to help her both publicly and privately and she ignored each and every one always knowing better. So here we are today.


We've asked her to stop coming to TnT and lashing out and here's an example of one of her posts from last night: https://www.rollitup.org/t/happy-mlk-day.957053/page-12#post-14027868

This is why she's not being left alone. It isn't as she states, jealousy, feminism and a couple other theories she has advanced. Anyway there ya go. She's not a victim.

By the way that was a nice catch for that guy in dwc, nice grow advice.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## giglewigle (Jan 23, 2018)

got to admit i think im really getti g into looking for qoutes its wieard how mutch some of tjem hit home for me bob marley def has some good ones


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 23, 2018)

speacielly the ones about anxiety and depresion n stuff fuken hate having depression and anxiety thay need to legalize where im at so i can have some kind of a life


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 23, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> View attachment 4077801


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah she clearly enjoys the abuse.
> 
> Most likely sexually and mentally abused by her father.
> 
> ...


If you read her reply to Malt where she discusses how she is going to treat him I sadly agree. Can you imagine how his adolescence, when he begins to seek autonomy is going to end? I honestly hope she gets help for this. Sadly she externalizes via projection so I doubt it will end well, sad indeed.


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 23, 2018)

*“Don’t argue with idiots^^, they will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.” 
*
Yeah you win bobby boy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 23, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> *“Don’t argue with idiots^^, they will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.”
> *
> Yeah you win bobby boy.


Actual stopping does not include throwing a punch. @cannabineer explained that to you half a dozen times while you bleated about not understanding. 

You were asked to stay out of TnT and we would leave 'your' thread alone. What did you do? You created an absolute shit storm in TnT while shrieking and throwing punches about your victimhood.

Good luck with this social gambit of negative attention seeking. You have found what you seek.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 23, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Yeah you win bobby boy.


I know. I always do.


----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2018)

At least I have chicken. <-Leeroy Jenkins


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 23, 2018)

I fucking.love leeroy lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 24, 2018)

Closed.


----------

